# Bare Minerals makeup



## vraiblonde

You've seen it on TV - Swirl, Tap, Buff and the model's skin suddenly looks perfect.

Well, it works!  I bought a starter kit at Sephora yesterday and I have to say, I'm impressed.  A little tinky bit covers your whole face, buffing out blemishes, discolorations, dark circles. etc.

You don't look like you're wearing makeup, just like you have great skin.  Very natural.  I have dry skin and I was afraid Bare Minerals wouldn't be moist enough, but it was fine and my face doesn't feel powdered.

So if any of you have been wanting to try it but weren't sure if it was worth the money, go for it!  Great product


----------



## harleygirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You've seen it on TV - Swirl, Tap, Buff and the model's skin suddenly looks perfect.
> 
> Well, it works!  I bought a starter kit at Sephora yesterday and I have to say, I'm impressed.  A little tinky bit covers your whole face, buffing out blemishes, discolorations, dark circles. etc.
> 
> You don't look like you're wearing makeup, just like you have great skin.  Very natural.  I have dry skin and I was afraid Bare Minerals wouldn't be moist enough, but it was fine and my face doesn't feel powdered.
> 
> So if any of you have been wanting to try it but weren't sure if it was worth the money, go for it!  Great product


Thanks!! I saw the infomercial, it looked too good to be true, but I will try it!!


----------



## cattitude

:davyscream:


----------



## meangirl

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Thanks!! I saw the infomercial, it looked too good to be true, but I will try it!!



Same here...so I'm going to order it.  I ordered Alexis Vogel last year.   It works like it says but it feels very heavy imo.  I used it
Christmas day and the NEXT morning it was still perfect.


----------



## rack'm

*There's hope for me yet......*


----------



## meangirl

rack'm said:
			
		

>



WTH is that?


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You've seen it on TV - Swirl, Tap, Buff and the model's skin suddenly looks perfect.
> 
> Well, it works!  I bought a starter kit at Sephora yesterday and I have to say, I'm impressed.  A little tinky bit covers your whole face, buffing out blemishes, discolorations, dark circles. etc.
> 
> You don't look like you're wearing makeup, just like you have great skin.  Very natural.  I have dry skin and I was afraid Bare Minerals wouldn't be moist enough, but it was fine and my face doesn't feel powdered.
> 
> So if any of you have been wanting to try it but weren't sure if it was worth the money, go for it!  Great product


I've been wanting to try that.  If one can't go to Sephora, how does one know what color to order?


----------



## K_Jo

meangirl said:
			
		

> WTH is that?


  Stop being insensitive!


----------



## CMC122

My girlfriend uses Bare Minerals and love's it.  She looks absolutely radiant when she has it on too.  I'm gonna order myself a starter kit one day


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> A little tinky bit


:giggle:


----------



## MysticalMom

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You've seen it on TV - Swirl, Tap, Buff and the model's skin suddenly looks perfect.
> 
> Well, it works!  I bought a starter kit at Sephora yesterday and I have to say, I'm impressed.  A little tinky bit covers your whole face, buffing out blemishes, discolorations, dark circles. etc.
> 
> You don't look like you're wearing makeup, just like you have great skin.  Very natural.  I have dry skin and I was afraid Bare Minerals wouldn't be moist enough, but it was fine and my face doesn't feel powdered.
> 
> So if any of you have been wanting to try it but weren't sure if it was worth the money, go for it!  Great product



I've been using the makeup for quite awhile. I can't live without it. It's light and flawless. And application is QUICK once you get used to it. You don't even feel like you're wearing anything on your face. It's a tad bit expensive but a little goes a long way and it's definitely worth the expense. There are many other companies out there selling mineral make-ups, and I've tried a few of them trying to save money. None compare to Bare Minerals.

I agree with Vrai....if whats holding you back is not knowing if it's worth the price. Believe me. IT IS!


----------



## K_Jo

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> I've been using the makeup for quite awhile. I can't live without it. It's light and flawless. And application is QUICK once you get used to it. You don't even feel like you're wearing anything on your face. It's a tad bit expensive but a little goes a long way and it's definitely worth the expense. There are many other companies out there selling mineral make-ups, and I've tried a few of them trying to save money. None compare to Bare Minerals.
> 
> I agree with Vrai....if whats holding you back is not knowing if it's worth the price. Believe me. IT IS!


What's holding me back is not knowing what color I need.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> What's holding me back is not knowing what color I need.


You can't go wrong with orange day-glo...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> You can't go wrong with orange day-glo...


You just want me to look ugly.


----------



## MysticalMom

K_Jo said:
			
		

> What's holding me back is not knowing what color I need.



It's fairly easy to pick. All you have to know is is your skin tone light, medium, tan or dark? 

clipped form their website:
Thing to considerwhen choosing your shade of mineral makeup is that: the light shades of foundation are best for the palest shades of skin. (Generally, the ones that burn easily.) The mediums shades of foundations are best for the majority of women because they contain a broad range of beige tones that match many women's skin tones. The tan shades of foundation are best for women with olive coloring, or very tanned skin. And the dark shades of foundation are best for women with the deepest complexions.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You just want me to look ugly.


ompa:


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> ompa:


:high6:


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> :high6:


We are sooooo back in action...


----------



## K_Jo

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> It's fairly easy to pick. All you have to know is is your skin tone light, medium, tan or dark?
> 
> clipped form their website:
> Thing to considerwhen choosing your shade of mineral makeup is that: the light shades of foundation are best for the palest shades of skin. (Generally, the ones that burn easily.) The mediums shades of foundations are best for the majority of women because they contain a broad range of beige tones that match many women's skin tones. The tan shades of foundation are best for women with olive coloring, or very tanned skin. And the dark shades of foundation are best for women with the deepest complexions.


  I'm a medium!  

I think Kwillia just called me fat.


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> We are sooooo back in action...


Isn't it grand


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm a medium!
> 
> I think Kwillia just called me fat.


No silly... I'm just saying oompa orange can be a fashion statement for some...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> No silly... I'm just saying oompa orange can be a fashion statement for some...


----------



## MysticalMom

Oh and one more thing. I would suggest checking ebay too. Some great deals on BE there.


----------



## Nickel

So Vrai, you bought the Starter Kit, and it says it comes with all this (I left out the brushes):

-Two Shades of bareMinerals SPF 15 Foundation to ensure the perfect match
-bareVitamins Skin Rev-er Upper: can be applied daily before applying bareMinerals to rev up your skin
-Mineral Veil: provides a translucent finishing touch to your makeup, infusing it with softness and adding a flawless finish.
-Warmth All Over Face Color: add an instant sun-kissed glow to skin where the sun would naturally touch

Did you use all of that on your face, and that's where the flawless complexion comes in, or can you just pick and choose?  I've thought about buying it before, but can't just buy it online, I'd have to go in and have them match my complexion. My skin is very fair with light freckles, so I can't be trusted to find a match on my own.  Did you find that from the 2 foundations in the starter kit you came up with a perfect match, or did you have someone there test them on you, and realized that your color came in the starter kit?  I'm leary of buying something that may not match.


----------



## K_Jo

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Oh and one more thing. I would suggest checking ebay too. Some great deals on BE there.


Already there!  Found the Sephora kit for $49.99 so far.


----------



## Nickel

Also, did you buy any of their other products, or just the foundation stuff?  I like my eyeshadow and mascara, and wouldn't switch, but it looks like they have good blush.  I currently wear Benefit's Georgia and really like it, but I'd be willing to switch. :shrug:


----------



## MysticalMom

Nickel said:
			
		

> Also, did you buy any of their other products, or just the foundation stuff?  I like my eyeshadow and mascara, and wouldn't switch, but it looks like they have good blush.  I currently wear Benefit's Georgia and really like it, but I'd be willing to switch. :shrug:



I use the shadows (rarely) and blushes too. The blushes are good and look so natural. I stuck to my usual mascara though. I use Dior Thickening mascara, in the black and sliver tube. Makes you look almost like you have fake, but soft lashes. So good!

P.S. Buy BEs brush cleaner if you get the makeup. Not a necessity, but works GREAT!


----------



## K_Jo

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> I use the shadows (rarely) and blushes too. The blushes are good and look so natural. I stuck to my usual mascara though. I use Dior Thickening mascara, in the black and sliver tube. Makes you look almost like you have fake, but soft lashes. So good!
> 
> P.S. Buy BEs brush cleaner if you get the makeup. Not a necessity, but works GREAT!


So I guess you only buy the starter kit once, and then buy refills as necessary?  

I can only use Max Factor 2000 Calorie Aqua Lash mascara.  Everything else smudges.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel:

What's cool about it is that there's no "matching" - you just get in the skin tone ballpark and you're golden.  There's no warm or cool, yellow or rosy - you get light, medium, deep, or one of the in-betweens and it works.

I used the Revver Upper, then the foundation, then the warmth, then the mineral veil.  I haven't tried to pick and choose because it seems to me that if you do all this nice light foundation, then plaster a heavy powder over it, it would defeat the purpose.

Here's what  geek I am:

Today we're walking down 5th Ave and every time I'd see a woman with circles or blemishes, I'd mentally airbrush her with the BE.    The beginner kit was $60 and the refills are $25 for each part, so it's expensive.  But I'm impressed - I didn't think it would really do what it said.


----------



## vraiblonde

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> I use Dior Thickening mascara,


I got a Dior mascara when I was at Sephora and it's excellent.    I don't know why I ever get a $8 mascara that clumps and makes me grouchy - I guess because I'm just cheap.


----------



## MysticalMom

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I got a Dior mascara when I was at Sephora and it's excellent.    I don't know why I ever get a $8 mascara that clumps and makes me grouchy - I guess because I'm just cheap.



I so WISH we had a local Sephora. The closest to here is either Bethesda or Georgetown. Too far to drive to pick up my makeup and perfume on a regular basis.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Nickel:
> 
> What's cool about it is that there's no "matching" - you just get in the skin tone ballpark and you're golden.  There's no warm or cool, yellow or rosy - you get light, medium, deep, or one of the in-betweens and it works.
> 
> I used the Revver Upper, then the foundation, then the warmth, then the mineral veil.  I haven't tried to pick and choose because it seems to me that if you do all this nice light foundation, then plaster a heavy powder over it, it would defeat the purpose.
> 
> Here's what  geek I am:
> 
> Today we're walking down 5th Ave and every time I'd see a woman with circles or blemishes, I'd mentally airbrush her with the BE.    The beginner kit was $60 and the refills are $25 for each part, so it's expensive.  But I'm impressed - I didn't think it would really do what it said.


Thanks, I think I might try it.  I have pretty nice skin, so I don't wear makeup every day, so it would last me longer than most people.  Conversely, when I do wear makeup, it's the expensive stuff.  I figure I really have no vices...I don't smoke and I don't drink excessively, so it's okay to splurge on makeup.


----------



## Nickel

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> I so WISH we had a local Sephora. The closest to here is either Bethesda or Georgetown. Too far to drive to pick up my makeup and perfume on a regular basis.


 You should try ordering online. They have a much better selection, and if you order $75 worth of stuff, you get free shipping.  And you always get to pick three samples to receive with your order.   I'm getting ready to move down south, and the closest Sephora will be almost four hours away.


----------



## MysticalMom

Nickel said:
			
		

> You should try ordering online. They have a much better selection, and if you order $75 worth of stuff, you get free shipping.  And you always get to pick three samples to receive with your order.   I'm getting ready to move down south, and the closest Sephora will be almost four hours away.



I do order from them online. But nothing like being able to go browse through the store.


----------



## sweetpea

meangirl said:
			
		

> I used it
> Christmas day and the NEXT morning it was still perfect.


----------



## fredsaid2

Just order off the infomercial.  You're automatically enrolled for routine shipments.  Since this stuff lasts a long time you can log in and extend the time between shipments.  Each order includes a gift.  The last one was the travel brush, before that the MD Formations cleanser (awesome stuff!).  I've also ordered sample eye colors from EBay.  A good way to try without paying the full price.  It's a really nice product.


----------



## Sharon

$60 for face powder!  


































You all are crazy!  












Seriously!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> So if any of you have been wanting to try it but weren't sure if it was worth the money, go for it!  Great product


This is the first I've heard of it, and I'm interested to learn more.  I just went to their online site to read-up, and correct if I'm wrong, but is it just a powder?    That's the way it looks online.  I see they have several different starter kits to choose from.  

What's so unique/different about these products?  I've been using Neutrogena foundation for a while and like it, but no matter what type of foundation/coverage I use, it doesn't stay.


----------



## fredsaid2

It is in a powder form.  The best thing about it is that it feels entirely weightless, you don't feel like there's anything on your face.  For the price you saw you’d receive 2 tints of foundation, a concealer and a finishing powder plus the brushes.  My daughter and I have used the one kit since this time last year.  It lasts an incrediably long time and looks very natural.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

fredsaid2 said:
			
		

> It is in a powder form.  The best thing about it is that it feels entirely weightless, you don't feel like there's anything on your face.  For the price you saw you’d receive 2 tints of foundation, a concealer and a finishing powder plus the brushes.  My daughter and I have used the one kit since this time last year.  It lasts an incrediably long time and looks very natural.


I'm just wondering how a powder stays on for a long period of time.    Any additional perks about this product?


----------



## meangirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> This is the first I've heard of it, and I'm interested to learn more.  I just went to their online site to read-up, and correct if I'm wrong, but is it just a powder?    That's the way it looks online.  I see they have several different starter kits to choose from.
> 
> What's so unique/different about these products?  I've been using Neutrogena foundation for a while and like it, but no matter what type of foundation/coverage I use, it doesn't stay.



Seriously, if you want it to stay...and stay try Alexis Vogel.  It does NOT come off until you scrub it off.


----------



## Blondie76

I've been using this for a couple of months now and I love it.  I bought the fair kit, but the 1.5 shade was actually too dark for me so I bought the 1 (I'm very fair skin).  It goes on great.  I bought the eyebrow kit as well for blondes and it's a light brown shade, it comes with a brow brush applicator and a setting gel.  I don't really use the gel though.  I love that it's all powder.  I hate liquid make up it feels too heavy on my skin, but this stuff feels really light, like you don't have makeup on at all.


----------



## fredsaid2

Blondie76 said:
			
		

> I've been using this for a couple of months now and I love it.  I bought the fair kit, but the 1.5 shade was actually too dark for me so I bought the 1 (I'm very fair skin).  It goes on great.  I bought the eyebrow kit as well for blondes and it's a light brown shade, it comes with a brow brush applicator and a setting gel.  I don't really use the gel though.  I love that it's all powder.  I hate liquid make up it feels too heavy on my skin, but this stuff feels really light, like you don't have makeup on at all.



If you haven't already, register for their web site.  You can change your auto shipments to just the 1.0 shade and you can change your shades for the seasons, say if you want a darker shade for summer.


----------



## Blondie76

fredsaid2 said:
			
		

> If you haven't already, register for their web site.  You can change your auto shipments to just the 1.0 shade and you can change your shades for the seasons, say if you want a darker shade for summer.



I actually bought it off the infomerical website.  I changed the auto shipment to the 1.0 shade before my next shipment was due.  I have to remember to go on there and extend the date for my next shipment.  This stuff lasts a lot longer than they think.  I ordered it in August I think and my next shipment was in October.  I still had a LOT of product left.  I can't see anyone using it all in 2 months, maybe a year, but not 2 months!


----------



## sonsorae

I just do my reorders online with Sephora. It took me a little over 3 months to use all my products.


----------



## meme

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You've seen it on TV - Swirl, Tap, Buff and the model's skin suddenly looks perfect.
> 
> Well, it works!  I bought a starter kit at Sephora yesterday and I have to say, I'm impressed.  A little tinky bit covers your whole face, buffing out blemishes, discolorations, dark circles. etc.
> 
> You don't look like you're wearing makeup, just like you have great skin.  Very natural.  I have dry skin and I was afraid Bare Minerals wouldn't be moist enough, but it was fine and my face doesn't feel powdered.
> 
> So if any of you have been wanting to try it but weren't sure if it was worth the money, go for it!  Great product



Vrai, 

I couldn't agree with you more.  I bought some and I absolutely love it!  It is definitely worth the money.


----------



## jwwb2000

I used it and didn't really care for it.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering how a powder stays on for a long period of time.    Any additional perks about this product?


There was a "how-to" DVD included with the kit and the info gal says that it works with your skin somehow so that instead of sitting on top of your skin like a regular foundation, it actually kind of melts into your skin.  Or something like that. 

Benefits:

It stays on - normally my makeup is gone by 4pm or so, and starts getting crease-y long before that.  Yesterday I applied it in the morning and it still looked great when I straggled in at midnight.

It doesn't rub off on my clothes.  Like, if I'm wearing a turtleneck or something close to my face, I typically get makeup smudges on it.  This doesn't do that.

It's REALLY light.  You don't feel greasy or anything like that - it just feels like your normal skin.

It covers extremely well.  I have about a thousand concealers in my makeup drawer and I hate every single one of them.  Cover sticks don't cover blemishes or undereye circles hardly at all unless you really gob it on, and then it looks makeuppy and weird textured.  Plus the color is always off.  You can use this to conceal without doing your whole face and it looks natural.

No touch-ups.  Typically I'll have to touch up with concealer during the day because it wears off.  This stays until you remove it.

I was very surprised.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> There was a "how-to" DVD included with the kit and the info gal says that it works with your skin somehow so that instead of sitting on top of your skin like a regular foundation, it actually kind of melts into your skin.  Or something like that.


I read that it's not really a "powder", but more of a finely ground mineral product, which explains how it doesn't act like a powder. Now that I think of it, I think the woman who did my makeup for my wedding used Bare Minerals, and it was fantastic.


----------



## meangirl

My daughter and I each just ordered a starter kit and some eyeshadows from QVC.  They  had the best prices if anyone else is looking.


----------



## starr

I use it and love it.  I get it off of ebay though.


----------



## awwwsnap

I have used it for almost 2 years, and found ebay to be the cheapest.  In the winter I am very fair and pale, so the fairest shade works the best and does not make me look too pink or too orange. But I found I have to mix the shades a little bit to work the other times of the year because the medium is a bit too pink and the light is a bit too orange yellowish.  I have a couple of friends who think Bare Minerals are breaking them out with acne and do not like it.  I really like it and going back to liquid make-up makes your face feel so gross after you have been used to wearing the mineral make up.  You might want to get the multi tasking bisque to work as a concealer.  Great for covering up blemishes and dark circles.  The cost is worth it because it feels so good and lasts such a long time.


----------



## Nickel

awwwsnap said:
			
		

> You might want to get the multi tasking bisque to work as a concealer.


I ordered some of that, and the starter kit.  It was supposed to be here today, but the UPS driver decided to make it an early night and rescheduled the delivery.


----------



## Nickel

Okay, I tried it and I love it. I like how it doesn't look or feel like makeup.  Chasey, it has great staying power. You put it on, and can touch your face or whatever, and it doesn't come off.  I put it on around noon yesterday (lazy day) and it stayed all day.   I definitely wouldn't consider it "full coverage", so you may not be happy with the coverage results compared to a powder.  I have fair skin, so I tend to have dark circles under my eyes, and it did a great job of covering that up.  I have freckles too though, and they still showed through the bare minerals (not complaining about that, I'm pretty fond of them), so I don't think it'd be that great for covering blemishes.


----------



## Wenchy

Nickel said:
			
		

> I ordered some of that, and the starter kit.  It was supposed to be here today, but the UPS driver decided to make it an early night and rescheduled the delivery.



Girly girl...Shut up and dance...

Makeup?  I've found what works for me, but I'm still ticked off that my Agree shampoo was discontinued...still in search of the perfect shampoo.


----------



## meangirl

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Girly girl...Shut up and dance...
> 
> Makeup?  I've found what works for me, but I'm still ticked off that my Agree shampoo was discontinued...still in search of the perfect shampoo.



have you tried Aveda shampoo? All of them work really good imo but I am not too fond of the scent of some of them.  I think the regular one smells like patchouli.  If you'd like I can send you some samples.


----------



## Wenchy

meangirl said:
			
		

> have you tried Aveda shampoo? All of them work really good imo but I am not too fond of the scent of some of them.  I think the regular one smells like patchouli.  If you'd like I can send you some samples.



I've tried Aveda...no likey...

I want my Agree back, or, "Gee, Your Hair Smells Terrific!"

I'm all about smell, and just need a strong shampoo that will clean.  Suave is my mainstay nowadays, and I sample all of their new scents...good product, just not the scent I want.



Also loved "Beer on Tap."

Patchouli?  What in the world is that?!

Thanks for the offer...and I WILL take you up on it.


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:
			
		

> have you tried Aveda shampoo? All of them work really good imo but I am not too fond of the scent of some of them.  I think the regular one smells like patchouli.  If you'd like I can send you some samples.



Would you send me some..I just can't do a thing with my hair these days!


----------



## tomchamp

StarCat said:
			
		

> I saw that one pic of you and i recommend shaving your head, also, your eyebrows



I'll just chop my head off.


----------



## StarCat

tomchamp said:
			
		

> I'll just chop my head off.


Thats also a viable option


----------



## Nickel

Let's please not turn this into a Starcat thread.


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Girly girl...Shut up and dance...
> 
> Makeup?  I've found what works for me, but I'm still ticked off that my Agree shampoo was discontinued...still in search of the perfect shampoo.


 Try Redken, that's what I've been using. :shrug: Aveda reeks, and doesn't work as well IMO.


----------



## morganj614

Nickel said:
			
		

> Let's please not turn this into a Starcat thread.



  My niece gave me some Pureology. I love the conditioner, it has a menthol type ingredient that makes your scalp feel so good. It's pricey though.


----------



## crabcake

I'm gonna go check this stuff out at the Sephora store near me tomorrow, but was browsing through ebay to see what the big deal was with buying it on there, and I'm  ... seems like all I see are little itsy bitsy tiny amounts (1/8 tsp ... 1/4 tsp) in big azz containers being sold as samples, and by the way a lot of them are written, they're doing this at home supposedly in a "sterile environment with sterile tools".  

 Are ya'll finding full-sizes somewhere on ebay or are ya'll buying the sample sizes? :shrug: I don't wanna get there tomorrow, get sold on the stuff, but think I can buy the same amount for half price on ebay if that isn't the case.


----------



## vraiblonde

Crab, I did some eBay checking and, after you figure in the shipping, it's not any cheaper than buying from Sephora.  Plus Sephora sends you sample goodies.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Plus Sephora sends you sample goodies.


I've been picking all the perfumes and have found some pretty good ones. Calvin Klein's Euphoria smells really really good.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> Calvin Klein's Euphoria smells really really good.


What's it smell like?  I wear Ralph by Ralph Lauren and really like it, but it's time for a change.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> What's it smell like?


I don't know, I can't identify scents. Don't put me on the spot. 

Sephora says:
Pomegranate, Persimmon, Green Notes, Black Orchid, Lotus Blossom, Champacca Flower, Liquid Amber, Mahogany Wood, Black Violet, Cream Accord.

Must be the pomegranate that I like...I got a sample of some pomegranate lotion a few months ago, and have been wanting to order it, but it's always out of stock.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Crab, I did some eBay checking and, after you figure in the shipping, it's not any cheaper than buying from Sephora. Plus Sephora sends you sample goodies.


 Good points.  

 Call me paranoid, but I'd be very nervous buying a product that was going to have contact with my skin from someone who's playing beauty mixer/divy-upper in their home ... you just don't know what kinda freaks there are out there and what the hell kind of crazy intentions they may have ... what chemical they may add unbeknownst to the buyer :anthrax:, etc. At least -- when you buy it from the manufacturer directly -- you have some recourse if it fails to meet your expectations or you have some freaked out reaction to it. 

 And someone will surely call me crazy for thinking it possible ... but then again, who thought someone would fly jets into buildings.


----------



## K_Jo

Crabby, please order two sets of this crap and send one to me.  I'd like to try it but .  TIA.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> What's it smell like?  I wear Ralph by Ralph Lauren and really like it, but it's time for a change.


 I wear CKOne and Obsession as my regular scents because they're "flexible" for whatever I might be doing/where I might be going and blend well with my chemistry. But I have a few that I like when I wanna little spice -- Cool Water for women ... Mambo/Mamba (can't remember what it's called) ... Sunflowers when I wanna be all dreamy and virginal like ...


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Crabby, please order two sets of this crap and send one to me.  I'd like to try it but .  TIA.


 Ask Kwillia to get some for C_Jo for Christmas.


----------



## crabcake

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Crabby, please order two sets of this crap and send one to me.  I'd like to try it but .  TIA.


 Well, what's your skin tone? If it's similar to mine (fair-medium), I'll let ya know when I get done shopping tomorrow. 

 And if you're a good girl, mayyyyyyyybe Mrs. Claws will put some in your stocking.


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> Ask Kwillia to get some for C_Jo for Christmas.


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

>


 Well, do you want the makeup or not?


----------



## K_Jo

crabcake said:
			
		

> Well, what's your skin tone? If it's similar to mine (fair-medium), I'll let ya know when I get done shopping tomorrow.
> 
> And if you're a good girl, mayyyyyyyybe Mrs. Claws will put some in your stocking.


Fair-medium works for me! 

Where will she put it if I'm bad?


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> Well, do you want the makeup or not?


Will I get the free gift?


----------



## Nickel

You're gonna have to work that out with Kwillia.


----------



## crabcake

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Fair-medium works for me!
> 
> Where will she put it if I'm bad?


 Well, I'm don't wanna be crude (part of my new southern belle-ism ) but let's just say it won't be the cheeks on your face that'll be rosey.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> Pomegranate, Persimmon, Green Notes, Black Orchid, Lotus Blossom, Champacca Flower, Liquid Amber, Mahogany Wood, Black Violet, Cream Accord.


Ooooh!  That sounds awesome!  

I used to wear CKOne, too, then I switched to CKBe, now I'm with Ralph.  Which Larry likes because he can tell me I smell like ralph.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Ooooh!  That sounds awesome!
> 
> I used to wear CKOne, too, then I switched to CKBe, now I'm with Ralph.  Which Larry likes because he can tell me I smell like ralph.


I used to wear Ralph, but it started smelling like pickle juice to me.  I know, I'm weird.  So now I switch between Clinique Happy Heart (which I've worn since they started selling it) and Kenneth Cole Reaction. I can't justify another bottle of perfume on my little makeup table, so I'll just have to make do with the sample.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Ooooh!  That sounds awesome!
> 
> I used to wear CKOne, too, then I switched to CKBe, now I'm with Ralph. Which Larry likes because he can tell me I smell like ralph.


 I got the Be too, but don't care for it quite as much as I do One. I think it just doesn't blend with my chemistry as well.  But it's all good ... I have about 20 others that do.  

 (no, I don't wear 'em all at once eeeyeww


----------



## crabcake

Just called the Sephora store near me, and they were most helpful/friendly on the phone. She said to come on over, wearing only my normal moisturizer, and they'll do a complete make-up application with this stuff at no cost so that I can see what it does and decide if I like it before I buy it. I'm heading over now.  

 No, there won't be any before/after pics ... just a product review.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:
			
		

> Just called the Sephora store near me, and they were most helpful/friendly on the phone. She said to come on over, wearing only my normal moisturizer, and they'll do a complete make-up application with this stuff at no cost so that I can see what it does and decide if I like it before I buy it. I'm heading over now.
> 
> No, there won't be any before/after pics ... just a product review.


Very cool! I want to try it, but I'm afraid I'll get the wrong combination.  I'm not even close to a Sephora store, so I can't just hop in for a facial.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:
			
		

> No, there won't be any before/after pics ... just a product review.


Too bad.  I would really like to see the coverage you get from this stuff.  If you haven't left yet and you're reading, please take two pictures (b&a) for me only.  TIA!


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I would really like to see the coverage you get from this stuff.


The coverage is surprisingly good for as light as it is.  I'll be curious to see what Crab has to say when she gets back.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> The coverage is surprisingly good for as light as it is. I'll be curious to see what Crab has to say when she gets back.


  

 It's been about an hour and 15 minutes since I had it applied. First off, I'll say that the bright lights in the store really kinda turned me off at first. I grabbed a mirror, walked out into the mall for a natural light view, and was then pleased with what I saw. Those bright lights (IMO) don't help sell the product. 

 I'm pleased with what I see in the product so far, but will report back later on as the day progresses. I tend to get T-zone oil so I'm anxious to see what the product does as it sets more.

 I will say this, though ... if you have visible pores, you may not like it if applied in the store under those bright lights. It's been awhile since I last microdermabrased, and wish I'd have thought to do that last night or this morning. But I'm getting back in my habit of doing it 3 times a week so as I do, the fine lines/pores are much less noticeable/visible. Now, I didn't apply the rever-upper stuff beforehand (forgot about it) so that could make a difference as well. But at home, in the mirror, my pores aren't near as noticeable as in the store under those lights.

 Overall, as far as how the product feels, I'll give it a  ... it doesn't feel as cakey as regular foundation (and I traditionally use a matte). This  leaves you with a dewey, airbrushed look. If you're blessed with even half-way decent skin/complexion, I think you'll really like the product. I hardly ever break out, and moisturize regularly, so my skin (aside from pores) is in pretty good condition and accepts the minerals pretty well. 

 And I was a "light/fairly light" ... the med was a little "orangey" for my complexion. So if you cannot get to a sephora for a personal color "fitting",  I'd go one shade lighter than you think you'd use. Chasey, I'd say you'd be in the same category (light/fairly light), in the winter. Come summer, I'll probably have a need to increase to medium, or use a touch more of the "warmth" minerals to match my skintone when I get tan. 

 Best bet if you can't go to Sephora would be to order it through QVC b/c they will let you return it if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## crabcake

Oh, and one thing they did which I liked the results of was to spritz my face with an aerosol can of Evian water, but a can of that is $9.  C'mon folks -- it's freakin' WATER!  I should make the same product and sell it for $5/can. 

 At first, I did have a bit of a powdery look, but the spritz does help set the make-up.


----------



## crabcake

As for my purchase (from a practical shopper standpoint), I bought:

 -- the bareMinerals foundation kit (as Vrai described previously w/all the brushes, two pots of foundation in two shades, the mineral veil, and the skin rever-upper)
 -- a bareMinerals blush in Dusk (looks a lot darker in the little pot than it goes on).
 -- a bareMinerals multi-tasking minerals (concealer)
 -- Smashbox Photo Finish foundation primer

 Total was about $118 w/tax.  

 I'm hooked on my eyeshadows and will continue to use them, which is worth pointing out ... the chics at Sephora told me that you don't have to use ALL minerals products with the foundation ... that if you have a moisturizer you like, or an eye shadow, liner, etc., you can use them w/the foundation with no problems.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Hhhmmmm, I still want to give it a try.  I don't have that perfect, flawless complexion, so anything that helps gets   in my book.    Thanks for the synopsis, Crabby!


----------



## vraiblonde

crabcake said:
			
		

> airbrushed look


That's a good way to describe it.

And I'll tell you, I use philosophy's clear makeup as a foundation for the Bare Minerals and makes it even more flawless and natural looking. 

Talk to me about microdermabrasion.  My skin is like yours - good condition, rare blemishes, but I have pores on my nose and cheeks the size of dinner plates.  What do you use?


----------



## workin hard

So what is included in the starter pack?  

The main thing I want is light feeling, but with a flawless finish.  And to hide dark circles.


----------



## Nickel

I bought the light/fairly light kit, and the "light" is too dark for my skin, so I only use the "fairly light".  So if someone out there buys the same kit and finds that "fairly light" is too light, I'd be willing to trade.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Talk to me about microdermabrasion. My skin is like yours - good condition, rare blemishes, but I have pores on my nose and cheeks the size of dinner plates. What do you use?


  Thank our insistance to smoke for that crap!  I got a microdermabrasion thingy at Sally's and I get my refill of the crystals there as well that come in a tube. If you use it 2-3 times a week, you should see some pretty dramatic reduction in fine lines/wrinkles and a diminishing in the appearance of pores pretty quickly.  

 I believe neutragena makes one as well and as with anything else, there are several out there ranging in price from $15 to a couple hundred for a kit. I'm pleased with the one I bought from Sally's and the refill stuff I get there.


----------



## MysticalMom

Nickel said:
			
		

> I bought the light/fairly light kit, and the "light" is too dark for my skin, so I only use the "fairly light".  So if someone out there buys the same kit and finds that "fairly light" is too light, I'd be willing to trade.



Can't help ya with the trade off. I am a "light" but I don't get the "fairly light" anymore.

So tell us, what do you think? Hooked aren't ya?


----------



## crabcake

workin hard said:
			
		

> So what is included in the starter pack?
> 
> The main thing I want is light feeling, but with a flawless finish.  And to hide dark circles.


 Here's a run down of what the start kit includes ... 

 Also, if you click around that site, you can download some quick snippets of video about the product (application).


----------



## morganj614

crabcake said:
			
		

> Thank our insistance to smoke for that crap!  I got a microdermabrasion thingy at Sally's and I get my refill of the crystals there as well that come in a tube. If you use it 2-3 times a week, you should see some pretty dramatic reduction in fine lines/wrinkles and a diminishing in the appearance of pores pretty quickly.
> I believe neutragena makes one as well and as with anything else, there are several out there ranging in price from $15 to a couple hundred for a kit. I'm pleased with the one I bought from Sally's and the refill stuff I get there.



I got mine at Target for around $30. It's two speeds and I still love it. It is Spa Sciences and I love the fine grain of the exfoliation cream. There is a Botanical Moisturizing Cream for after use and that is fantabulous and fragrance free.


----------



## crabcake

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I got mine at Target for around $30. It's two speeds and I still love it. It is Spa Sciences and I love the fine grain of the exfoliation cream. There is a Botanical Moisturizing Cream for after use and that is fantabulous and fragrance free.


 That's it, I'm going upstairs to ponytail my hair and give myself a facial.  





 (get your mind outta the gutter, boys! )


----------



## morganj614

crabcake said:
			
		

> That's it, I'm going upstairs to ponytail my hair and give myself a facial.
> 
> (get your mind outta the gutter, boys! )



I'm right behind you


----------



## Nickel

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Can't help ya with the trade off. I am a "light" but I don't get the "fairly light" anymore.
> 
> So tell us, what do you think? Hooked aren't ya?


 I do love it.  I'm still trying to decide if I'd like to try the eyeshadow...I'm already very happy with the brand I use (Hard Candy), and it's like $18 for a quad vs $12 for one shade of the Bare Minerals.  I'll definitely stick with the foundation, and I'd like to try the Sorbet blush, and the Glee and True face colors.


----------



## Christy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I got mine at Target for around $30. It's two speeds and I still love it. It is Spa Sciences and I love the fine grain of the exfoliation cream. There is a Botanical Moisturizing Cream for after use and that is fantabulous and fragrance free.


Cheese N Rice, I really need to get with the program.   I think I"m the only female who still exfoliates with a wash rag and elbow grease.


----------



## Nickel

Christy said:
			
		

> Cheese N Rice, I really need to get with the program.   I think I"m the only female who still exfoliates with a wash rag and elbow grease.


  I tried the microdermabrasion thing, but it's just too involved for me.  I used to use a product called Ocean Salt by Lush...basically it has big chunks of (you guessed it) ocean salt that exfoliate the heck out of your face.  I switched and have never been really happy, so I ordered some more and it just came in today.


----------



## Christy

Nickel said:
			
		

> I tried the microdermabrasion thing, but it's just too involved for me. I used to use a product called Ocean Salt by Lush...basically it has big chunks of (you guessed it) ocean salt that exfoliate the heck out of your face. I switched and have never been really happy, so I ordered some more and it just came in today.


Your skin is too young for microdermabrasion anyway.


----------



## Nickel

Christy said:
			
		

> Your skin is too young for microdermabrasion anyway.


 I plan on having gorgeous skin my whole life, so I need to start now.


----------



## Christy

BTW, someone with light skin needs to come over and paint my face up with that stuff before I shell out big money on stuff that will collect dust in my bathroom cabinet.   I could probably retire off the cash I've laid down on cosmetics that just look awful on me. :sad:


----------



## morganj614

Christy said:
			
		

> Cheese N Rice, I really need to get with the program.   I think I"m the only female who still exfoliates with a wash rag and elbow grease.



But this feels SO good, increases the blood flow to your face and my skin feels like a baby's bottom. It's nothing complicated, put a dollop of buff stuff on the face pad and turn it on. The pads pop on and off, I wash mine with soap and hot water and replace when necessary.

Now, as for you having pale skin......:casper:


----------



## crabcake

morganj614 said:
			
		

> But this feels SO good, increases the blood flow to your face and my skin feels like a baby's bottom. It's nothing complicated, put a dollop of buff stuff on the face pad and turn it on. The pads pop on and off, I wash mine with soap and hot water and replace when necessary.


  It's VERY simple to do ... and if you combine it with a weekly glycolic peel, you'll see amazing brightness and improvement of fine lines and crap.  

 Since we moved, I've been ultra-delinquent with keeping up my skincare regimen, and while I feel I have pretty good skin now, I wanna keep it that way for years to come so I (hopefully) don't have to go under the knife at 45.


----------



## sweetpea

crabcake said:
			
		

> It's VERY simple to do ... and if you combine it with a weekly glycolic peel, you'll see amazing brightness and improvement of fine lines and crap.
> 
> Since we moved, I've been ultra-delinquent with keeping up my skincare regimen, and while I feel I have pretty good skin now, I wanna keep it that way for years to come so I (hopefully) don't have to go under the knife at 45.


 Soooooooo how did the makeup last today. Did it fade, go into the lines or pores


----------



## vraiblonde

crabcake said:
			
		

> I feel I have pretty good skin now, I wanna keep it that way for years to come so I (hopefully) don't have to go under the knife at 45.


One of the things my mother always told me that I wish I'd have listened to is moisturize and take care of your face  while you're young.  I inherited good skin from her, so I barely ever even washed my face when I was in my 20's - never broke out, not even as a teenager.  But now that I'm in my 40's, I sure wish I'd have been taking care of my skin all along.


----------



## morganj614

Nickel said:
			
		

> I plan on having gorgeous skin my whole life, so I need to start now.



Don't over-do things to your skin just yet. You are very young and if you must dermabrase, treat yourself to a professional facial on occasion. That way you'll really enjoy it.

I see the diff in my much older skin. I use sunscreen now but not always did I use it. Alot of you have seen my skin and the faces of others my age...


----------



## CMC122

Christy said:
			
		

> Cheese N Rice, I really need to get with the program.  I think I"m the only female who still exfoliates with a wash rag and elbow grease.


I do


----------



## crabcake

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Soooooooo how did the makeup last today. Did it fade, go into the lines or pores


 It did well ... even coming home in the pouring rain! I expected to see run marks in the minerals (like you'd expect with water/powder) but nada. Now, I took an afternoon nap, and when I woke up, I noticed that I had a more dewey look to my face which I presumed was my skin's natural oils. I tapped just an itsy bitsy tiny bit of the mineral veil into the cap, swirled, and buffed it over my face and voila!  I'm not surprised that (with my t-zone) I'd need to touch up mid-wear b/c I've always had to do that no matter what foundation I use. But as far as "coverage" goes, this stuff gets an A+! 

 I think it will come down to this (for those on the fence about whether to buy it or not) -- if you DON'T like the cakey-ness of liquid foundations and want a more long-wearing, natural, youthful, airbrushed, dewey look to your make-up, you'll love this. Also, the chic at Sephora said that with routine use of the foundation and skin revver-upper stuff, you will see an improvement in skin tone, texture, etc. over time, that you'll experience less breakouts, skin irritations, etc.

 If you're happy with your current foundation and don't really give a rats patookis about the aforementioned characteristics, save your money. :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Don't over-do things to your skin just yet. You are very young and if you must dermabrase, treat yourself to a professional facial on occasion. That way you'll really enjoy it.


I don't do the dermabrase thing....I tried it but there weren't any real results. I've had a professional facial, and loved it.  She recommended that I exfoliate once or twice a week, so that's what I do.


----------



## Nickel

Christy said:
			
		

> BTW, someone with light skin needs to come over and paint my face up with that stuff before I shell out big money on stuff that will collect dust in my bathroom cabinet.


 And if you're a "light" we can trade once you get your starter kit!


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> One of the things my mother always told me that I wish I'd have listened to is moisturize and take care of your face while you're young. I inherited good skin from her, so I barely ever even washed my face when I was in my 20's - never broke out, not even as a teenager. But now that I'm in my 40's, I sure wish I'd have been taking care of my skin all along.


 I wasn't so lucky in my teens (but that was mostly due to what I consumed -- junk food, sodas, etc.) but when I hit my mid-20s, I started using moisturizer religiously, even with oily skin. The nice thing about having oily skin is that fine lines and wrinkles won't be near as obvious on me as someone with really dry skin. Now, that all may change in the next 10 years, but for now, I'm in good shape. 

 Christy, if you don't wanna go the whole "dermabrasion" route, you can buy a product that I LOVE and use daily -- St. Ives Apricot Scrub. I use it in the shower (just a tad) to slough off dead skin, make-up, etc., and then use my neutrogena skin cleanser. It comes in a tub and a tube; I recommend the tube b/c the tub is too cumbersome to finagle in the shower. Just put a dime size in your palms, rub together, then rub all over your face.


----------



## crabcake

PS -- I'm wearing a black shirt, and just rubbed my arm on my face, and ZERO rub-off, as vrai mentioned earlier! Can't say the same for my regular foundation that I use. Also, no build-up in any creases around my eyes or anything like that which was typical with my liquid foundation.


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> PS -- I'm wearing a black shirt, and just rubbed my arm on my face, and ZERO rub-off, as vrai mentioned earlier! Can't say the same for my regular foundation that I use. Also, no build-up in any creases around my eyes or anything like that which was typical with my liquid foundation.


I thought you microdermed your face already this evening...


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> I thought you microdermed your face already this evening...


 Talk about staying power!


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> I thought you microdermed your face already this evening...


 I was going to, then got sidetracked with dinner and decided to wait till closer to bedtime.


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> Talk about staying power!


----------



## sweetpea

crabcake said:
			
		

> It did well ... even coming home in the pouring rain! I expected to see run marks in the minerals (like you'd expect with water/powder) but nada. Now, I took an afternoon nap, and when I woke up, I noticed that I had a more dewey look to my face which I presumed was my skin's natural oils. I tapped just an itsy bitsy tiny bit of the mineral veil into the cap, swirled, and buffed it over my face and voila!  I'm not surprised that (with my t-zone) I'd need to touch up mid-wear b/c I've always had to do that no matter what foundation I use. But as far as "coverage" goes, this stuff gets an A+!
> 
> I think it will come down to this (for those on the fence about whether to buy it or not) -- if you DON'T like the cakey-ness of liquid foundations and want a more long-wearing, natural, youthful, airbrushed, dewey look to your make-up, you'll love this. Also, the chic at Sephora said that with routine use of the foundation and skin revver-upper stuff, you will see an improvement in skin tone, texture, etc. over time, that you'll experience less breakouts, skin irritations, etc.
> 
> If you're happy with your current foundation and don't really give a rats patookis about the aforementioned characteristics, save your money. :shrug:


Sounds like it's worth a try  Now I'm curious about ease of application.


----------



## crabcake

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Sounds like it's worth a try  Now I'm curious about ease of application.


 It's pretty easy ... just swirl, tap and apply. :shrug: It will probably be cumbersome juggling jars the first couple times till I get used to it, but like anything else, repetition makes it go quicker. 

 And Kwilla, I'm happy to report that I am now freshly microdermabrased _and_ glycolic peeled and my skin is looking radiant and bootiful!


----------



## vraiblonde

crabcake said:
			
		

> PS -- I'm wearing a black shirt, and just rubbed my arm on my face, and ZERO rub-off


I'm so happy you like it - I couldn't believe it when I first tried it.  I'm getting all the females on my Christmas list one of the starter kits.


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'm so happy you like it - I couldn't believe it when I first tried it. I'm getting all the females on my Christmas list one of the starter kits.


Am I on your Christmas list?


----------



## Christy

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I do


 :kindredspirits: Does that make us gay?


----------



## crabcake

Christy said:
			
		

> Am I on your Christmas list?


 Now I know where our premo subscription money is going.


----------



## CMC122

Christy said:
			
		

> :kindredspirits: Does that make us gay?


Yes


----------



## mAlice

I've never cared for foundation.  I've been using this stuff daily for a week now, and I love it!


----------



## meangirl

elaine said:
			
		

> I've never cared for foundation.  I've been using this stuff daily for a week now, and I love it!



Ours just came today. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## sanchezf

Has anyone tried Sheer Cover compared to Bare minerals just looking for comparison for buying a starter kit


----------



## crabcake

Hey Nickel -- I might have a swap for ya on that foundation. I did the lighter of the two today, and it was a touch too light for me. I'm gonna try the other one tomorrow, and if it works for me as is (and I don't need to mix 'em to lighten the darker and darken the lighter), I'll be in touch to mail the one I have to ya.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Hey Nickel -- I might have a swap for ya on that foundation. I did the lighter of the two today, and it was a touch too light for me. I'm gonna try the other one tomorrow, and if it works for me as is (and I don't need to mix 'em to lighten the darker and darken the lighter), I'll be in touch to mail the one I have to ya.


----------



## meangirl

I used it today and I must say I love it!  My daughter didn't seem to like it too much this morning when she first used it but she has since changed  her mind after having it last ALL day with no touch up needed.


----------



## vraiblonde

meangirl said:
			
		

> she has since changed  her mind after having it last ALL day with no touch up needed.


Isn't that something?  It's firewood allergy time, so I've been blowing my nose a lot and I'm stunned at how this stuff stays on and doesn't wipe off.

I wonder if Bare Escentuals is publicly traded.  I should buy some stock.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I wonder if Bare Escentuals is publicly traded.  I should buy some stock.


 Who you foolin'? You already did; that's why you came on here and ranted about it so we'd all buy it and drive your earnings up. 

 I must say I'm pleased with it. Doubt I'll be wearing it today though cuz I'm doing manual labor (yard work, leaves and relocating my wood pile) and I don't get gussied up when I do that crap. But I appreciate ya highlighting it for us all to try!  

 I love that when I check my face throughout the day, the coverage is still there, yet it doesn't have that "made up" look ... the coverage line at the jaw ... etc. It just leaves you with a flawless looking complexion.


----------



## kwillia

I must admit ya'll sold me on it and yesterday I ordered a starter kit for me and once for my sis for Christmas. One thing I wanna note... none of you mentioned using any promotional codes when they ordered directly from the manufacturer's website... I did an internet search on promontional codes and found one that worked so not only will I be getting the 3 free samples I selected, I'm also getting a satchel stuffed FULL of other samples...


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> One thing I wanna note... none of you mentioned using any promotional codes when they ordered directly from the manufacturer's website... I did an internet search on promontional codes and found one that worked so not only will I be getting the 3 free samples I selected, I'm also getting a satchel stuffed FULL of other samples...


And I'm sure the fact that you didn't post this code for the rest of us is merely an oversight that you will be correcting momentarily, right?


----------



## crabcake

It just occurred to me that the ##### at Sephora didn't throw any samples in my bag.  I spent over $100 in that dang store! The _least_ she could've done was throw in a little mini-lipstick or some crap!


----------



## vraiblonde

crabcake said:
			
		

> But I appreciate ya highlighting it for us all to try!


Yay me!  



I'm excited now about Christmas - all the women on my list are getting a kit and I can't wait for them to open it!!!


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> And I'm sure the fact that you didn't post this code for the rest of us is merely an oversight that you will be correcting momentarily, right?


I'm trying to find it again...  I had to dig thru a few links before I found one that wasn't expired or one that wasn't already covered under their current promotion like free s/h and free gift wrapping.... I'll keep digging and will post it. It was an awesome satchel full of free stuff...


----------



## vraiblonde

crabcake said:
			
		

> It just occurred to me that the ##### at Sephora didn't throw any samples in my bag.


WHAT????  The gal where I bought mine tossed in about 6 perfume samples, a handful of moisturizers and an eyelash curler.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Yay me!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm excited now about Christmas - all the women on my list are getting a kit and I can't wait for them to open it!!!


 I know Christy is super excited to see what ya got her! 

 One thing I'm curious about V -- did you wear this stuff when you went hoochin' at that Davey Jones concert thing? I'm curious how it holds up to a night out dancing and whatnot after wearing it during the day. I know I get hot as heck in those places and usually have to touch up my regular foundation a couple times.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> WHAT???? The gal where I bought mine tossed in about 6 perfume samples, a handful of moisturizers and an eyelash curler.


  It's cuz I'm a damn yankee in a city full of these snooty falooty pageant queen types. 

 In retrospect, I don't really need any of that stuff though. I have more perfume than I can wear in a lifetime, and am blessed with naturally curled/curve long lashes. I have a ton of perfume samples sitting up in my make-up drawer that are still unopened.


----------



## kwillia

I just found a new one that expires 12/15/05... if you type in 'GINGERBREAD'  you will get free bath gel with any order.

I'll keep looking for the other one tho...


----------



## vraiblonde

crabcake said:
			
		

> One thing I'm curious about V -- did you wear this stuff when you went hoochin' at that Davey Jones concert thing? I'm curious how it holds up to a night out dancing and whatnot after wearing it during the day. I know I get hot as heck in those places and usually have to touch up my regular foundation a couple times.


Held up great.  In fact, Davy was so impressed that he's been pestering me non-stop to bear his flawless-skinned love children.  I don't have the heart to tell him it was just makeup.


----------



## kwillia

Here is more info on the GINGERBREAD promo code...

Free 4oz. Philosophy Gingerbread Man Bath Gel 
Receive a free 4oz. Philosophy Gingerbread Man Bath Gel with any purchase.


----------



## kwillia

Here's a good one... not the exact one I used, but this is better than just bath gel...

Name:  FREE Deluxe Sample 
Code:  WISH2 
Extra:  Just enter the coupon code above to receive your FREE delux samples. While supplies last! 
URL:  Go to site 
Store:  Sephora 
Date:  11/07/2005 
Expired:  12/31/2005


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> Here is more info on the GINGERBREAD promo code...
> 
> Free 4oz. Philosophy Gingerbread Man Bath Gel
> Receive a free 4oz. Philosophy Gingerbread Man Bath Gel with any purchase.



 Gingerbread Man? That's a sign I HAVE to order..I don't know if you saw at that secret luncheon that one of the crafty Nookers had crocheted me a Gingerbread Man pot holder


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Gingerbread Man? That's a sign I HAVE to order..I don't know if you saw at that secret luncheon that one of the crafty Nookers had crocheted me a Gingerbread Man pot holder


Nope... I can't say I noticed that...


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Held up great. In fact, Davy was so impressed that he's been pestering me non-stop to bear his flawless-skinned love children. I don't have the heart to tell him it was just makeup.


  Glad to hear it! I'm going to see a country hottie this weekend in concert ... maybe I'll get up close and he'll want me for my complexion, too.


----------



## kwillia

Vrai! This is the one I used!

Before you start granting everyone's holiday wishes, treat yourself to a little treasure first: DELUXE SAMPLE COLLECTION with any order over $40 (while supplies last). Just enter TREASURE05 in the promotion code box during checkout and get your bag of beauty first before other wishful thinkers beat you to it. After diving into these gems, spread the wealth. The Deluxe Sample Collection includes: Fresh V-Tonic Body Cream, CARGO Liquid Shadow Vial, Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot, Caudalie Eye Contour Cream, Urban Decay Triple X Shine Lip Gloss, Fresh V-Tonic Body Cleanser, Tommy Bahama Eau de Parfum, City Lips Plumping Treatment, L'Occitane Honey Harvest Foaming Jelly, Kinerase Daily Cleanser, Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gio Pour Homme, and Hard Candy Super Shine Lip Gloss Key Chain.


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> Vrai! This is the one I used!
> 
> Before you start granting everyone's holiday wishes, treat yourself to a little treasure first: DELUXE SAMPLE COLLECTION with any order over $40 (while supplies last). Just enter TREASURE05 in the promotion code box during checkout and get your bag of beauty first before other wishful thinkers beat you to it. After diving into these gems, spread the wealth. The Deluxe Sample Collection includes: Fresh V-Tonic Body Cream, CARGO Liquid Shadow Vial, Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot, Caudalie Eye Contour Cream, Urban Decay Triple X Shine Lip Gloss, Fresh V-Tonic Body Cleanser, Tommy Bahama Eau de Parfum, City Lips Plumping Treatment, *L'Occitane Honey Harvest Foaming Jelly*, Kinerase Daily Cleanser, Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gio Pour Homme, and Hard Candy Super Shine Lip Gloss Key Chain.


 Wonder what that's used for? 

 Sounds like you snaked a great deal!


----------



## kwillia

> Just enter TREASURE05 in the promotion code box during checkout and get your bag of beauty first before other wishful thinkers beat you to it.



And ya'll wonder why I waited and entire 24 hours before I "found" the code again to share...


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> And ya'll wonder why I waited and entire 24 hours before I "found" the code again to share...


 That's alright ... you'll just be inundated with a bazillion snow threads as payback.


----------



## vraiblonde

Yay Kwilly!


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> Wonder what that's used for?


You made me go look...

Honey Harvest Foaming Jelly  
With a rich, soft texture, this unique two-in-one wash transforms into a silky mousse when combined with water. A blend of propolis, honey, and royal jelly soothes and softens skin and hair, leaving a sweet, delicate honey fragrance. This convenient formula is ideal for use at the gym and for travel


----------



## Christy

kwillia said:
			
		

> Vrai! This is the one I used!
> 
> Before you start granting everyone's holiday wishes, treat yourself to a little treasure first: DELUXE SAMPLE COLLECTION with any order over $40 (while supplies last). Just enter TREASURE05 in the promotion code box during checkout and get your bag of beauty first before other wishful thinkers beat you to it. After diving into these gems, spread the wealth. The Deluxe Sample Collection includes: Fresh V-Tonic Body Cream, CARGO Liquid Shadow Vial, Comptoir Sud Pacifique Vanille Abricot, Caudalie Eye Contour Cream, Urban Decay Triple X Shine Lip Gloss, Fresh V-Tonic Body Cleanser, Tommy Bahama Eau de Parfum, City Lips Plumping Treatment, L'Occitane Honey Harvest Foaming Jelly, Kinerase Daily Cleanser, Giorgio Armani Acqua di Gio Pour Homme, and Hard Candy Super Shine Lip Gloss Key Chain.


I tried to use that and it said it expired. 

But I did cave in to peer pressure and order a starter kit.


----------



## Steve

Christy said:
			
		

> I tried to use that and it said it expired.
> 
> But I did cave in to peer pressure and order a starter kit.


Scratch that off the list...  Don't blame me if Santa doesn't leave you anything under the tree!


----------



## kwillia

Christy said:
			
		

> I tried to use that and it said it expired.
> 
> But I did cave in to peer pressure and order a starter kit.


Maybe it expired yesterday... Did you use any of the other two codes I posted...


----------



## kwillia

Steve said:
			
		

> Scratch that off the list...  Don't blame me if Santa doesn't leave you anything under the tree!


 My husband has the same issue with me... I don't really want for much in life that I don't already have, but when there is something I want, I get it myself leaving him with nothing creative to chose from at gift giving time...


----------



## Christy

kwillia said:
			
		

> Maybe it expired yesterday... Did you use any of the other two codes I posted...


I did the gingerbread code and it worked.  Thanks.


----------



## crabcake

Steve said:
			
		

> Scratch that off the list...  Don't blame me if Santa doesn't leave you anything under the tree!


 Look at the bright side, if she doesn't like it, you didn't buy her a gift she hates.  But if she gets it and likes it, some of their other products (the concealer, that doesn't come with the kit, for instance; or a blush) would make nice stocking stuffers.


----------



## workin hard

I"m caving in to peer pressure and trying to make this an addition on my xmas list...


----------



## BadGirl

I want some of this stuff, too.    Anybody feel sorry for a poor white chick who really needs some decent make-up?  I am so tired of looking like Tammy Faye Baker.


----------



## Christy

crabcake said:
			
		

> Look at the bright side, if she doesn't like it, you didn't buy her a gift she hates.  But if she gets it and likes it, some of their other products (the concealer, that doesn't come with the kit, for instance; or a blush) would make nice stocking stuffers.


----------



## JabbaJawz

I'm asking for the 26-PC Collection for my birthday in mid-January.   I've been needing to test out some new eye products especially - I can never get eye shadow or blush to last, and the same goes for most other make-up.  Right now I use mostly all Neutrogena products.

I have a med/light skin tone, but I'm not considered pale.  I'm guessing that I should get the medium shades as opposed to the light foundation??  The light looks like it would be about right, but then I'd be stuck w/some fairly light that's too light.   Can any of you who've seem me tell me which to get?  I'm not olive colored by any means, but I'm no Christy either. ................okay, nevermind, maybe.  I just read the guidance posted by MysticalMom, and it sounds like I should go w/the medium group.  Sound good??

Another thing - I use the Neutrogena face wash daily w/creams and never exfoliate or do microdermabrasion.  Should I be doing that?  I use the face wash in the morning and evenings, and face and eye cream afterwards 2x a day.  I used to do gycolic peels weekly but sort of got out of the habit.  Does Sally's sell the glycolic peel kits? - I used to get mine online.


----------



## sanchezf

Can someone re-post the promotional codes again.


----------



## kwillia

sanchezf said:
			
		

> Can someone re-post the promotional codes again.


Read the thread.


----------



## sanchezf

Thanks


----------



## Elle

workin hard said:
			
		

> I"m caving in to peer pressure and trying to make this an addition on my xmas list...


I couldn't sleep last night and as I was flipping through the chanels I found an infor-mercial for the starter kit.  It was soooo tempting after reading this thread and then seeing the "magic makeovers" on TV to not cave to the pressure.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel -- the lighter of the two is yours. The darker of the two "lights" works perfect for me as is. PM me your addy and I'll reply with mine.


----------



## meangirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Isn't that something?  It's firewood allergy time, so I've been blowing my nose a lot and I'm stunned at how this stuff stays on and doesn't wipe off.
> 
> I wonder if Bare Escentuals is publicly traded.  I should buy some stock.



We also got three eyeshadows yesterday.  (I thought somehow they were freebies but my daughter let me know that she had gone ahead and got them with my debit card in case she doesn't like them. ok.) Anyway, we both used the color "dream" yesterday and it stayed all day and through the evening with no touch ups.  You need *very little* so I believe these will last quite a while.  

Vrai, you should have put a link here for us all and made yourself some money. LOL


----------



## shajaynicemm

Hey ladies,
I just got my order in the mail from Sephora today and I wanted to pass along a promo code.  "GIFT13" Not sure what it is for but hey we all love free stuff.  I am planning on placing another order next week and if I get a new code I will share.


----------



## Christy

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> I'm asking for the 26-PC Collection for my birthday in mid-January.


  Alright Tammy Faye, way to one up us all.


----------



## vraiblonde

shajaynicemm said:
			
		

> Hey ladies,
> I just got my order in the mail from Sephora today and I wanted to pass along a promo code.  "GIFT13" Not sure what it is for but hey we all love free stuff.  I am planning on placing another order next week and if I get a new code I will share.


You're the schizz


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Isn't that something?  It's firewood allergy time, so I've been blowing my nose a lot and I'm stunned at how this stuff stays on and doesn't wipe off.
> 
> I wonder if Bare Escentuals is publicly traded.  I should buy some stock.


I looked a few days after this thread started and the chics were going goo goo.  It seems it is not listed on the NASDAQ or NYSE or OTC.


----------



## vraiblonde

The promo code GIFT13 gets you your choice of the following:

 LORAC Lotsa Lash Mascara in Black - .12 oz   
 Sephora Piiink - My Piiink Princess Powder Puff - 0.01 oz
 DKNY Be Delicious Mini Lip Gloss - .14 oz
 Bliss Vanilla + Bergamot Body Butter - .05 oz 

I picked the mascara.    Plus you get your choice of three rinky dink samples just for buying something.  Everyone on my list is getting some outrageously frivolous gift this year - something they would never buy for themselves but would drool over in a magazine ad.


----------



## Steve

All this talk of make-up, I'll throw this one out. For about 15 years, I've used facial cover-up for blemishes and acne and spider veins. Does that make me gay? :shrug:

Seriously, does any of this line work for that? DeeJ got my attention at the first post.


----------



## vraiblonde

Steve said:
			
		

> Seriously, does any of this line work for that? DeeJ got my attention at the first post.


At the risk of turning you queer  , I think this would be the absolute best option for guys who want a little concealer.  It's very natural looking so you won't get that cakey make-uppy look that other concealers have.  But get the Bare Minerals concealer brush because it really is awesome.


----------



## Steve

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> At the risk of turning you queer , I think this would be the absolute best option for guys who want a little concealer. It's very natural looking so you won't get that cakey make-uppy look that other concealers have. But get the Bare Minerals concealer brush because it really is awesome.


And I have had that "cakey make-uppy look" before, especially in white light. Christy already bought herself the kit; maybe I'll raid it as needed.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I think this would be the absolute best option for guys who want a little concealer.


 You can just dab on a little bit as needed with the concealer brush, and you can't tell there's anything there!


----------



## kwillia

Vrai... I must say I can't thank you enough! My kit came in yesterday. I watched the DVD last night and it looked easy enough, but I still had major doubts because I could not believe that the little bit of makeup we are supposed to use could really provide the coverage I needed. I used it this morning. It was simple, quick and as each step was applied I realized I was getting the results I wanted! I love it!  Now the test will be how long it holds up throughout the day. Thanks for telling us about this product line!


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> Thanks for telling us about this product line!


 It's amazing to see how many people here just love it.  I also have to say, I'm sick right now, so my palor is a little weak.  But the Bare Minerals livens my face right up, so I at least look normal.   My mom has very nice skin, and rarely wears makeup.  I'm gonna con her into letting metry this out on her.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> Thanks for telling us about this product line!


My pleasure.


----------



## kwillia

I just did a Bare Minerals makeover on my 60 year old mother... she was extremely skeptical as she watched what I was doing to her and the small amounts of "powder" used in each step. She looked in the mirror when I was done and was stunned. She was sure she would find the "powder" creased up in the wrinkles under her eyes, but there was no build up at all.


----------



## K_Jo

I MUST have a starter kit of my own!!!


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I MUST have a starter kit of my own!!!


Oh sweetie... I have a make-up table full of stupid foundations, concealers, powders and such that I was never happy with I will box up for you... PM me your address...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh sweetie... I have a make-up table full of stupid foundations, concealers, powders and such that I was never happy with I will box up for you... PM me your address...


Will you throw in a Bare Minerals Starter Kit if I pay postage & handling?


----------



## JabbaJawz

Christy said:
			
		

> Alright Tammy Faye, way to one up us all.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> I have a make-up table full of stupid foundations, concealers, powders and such that I was never happy with I will box up for you


Me too.  Mine are going in the "girl" box that the daughters are allowed to raid.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Me too.


Me too!!!! Let's all put together a makeup fun bag for K_Jo for Christmas!!!


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> Me too!!!! Let's all put together a makeup fun bag for K_Jo for Christmas!!!


  Do I have a say in this?


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Do I have a say in this?


 I have nice makeup!


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> You will accept my Wet 'n Wild makeup and Bonne Belle lip gloss and like it!


:fixed:


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> :fixed:


----------



## crabcake

My Dearest Nickel,

 I regret to inform you that (for some strange reason), the post office branch closest to my house that I went to (and yes, before noon), is closed on Saturdays ... not even a "till noon" timeframe. 

 I'll run up there Monday morning and "two-day" it to ya; pinky swear! 

 Love,
 Crabcake842153652.01


----------



## Nickel

My beloved Crabcake,
Please do not send it "2 day" as my lazy ass got up this morning just in time to go see Harry Potter, but not in time to go to the post office first.  And I know from experience that mail from NC to MD generally takes two days!
Your pal,
Nickel


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> My beloved Crabcake,
> Please do not send it "2 day" as my lazy ass got up this morning just in time to go see Harry Potter, but not in time to go to the post office first. And I know from experience that mail from NC to MD generally takes two days!
> Your pal,
> Nickel


  

 It'll also buy me a little time tomorrow to try and find some  for .


----------



## Christy

Steve said:
			
		

> Does that make me gay? :shrug:


Yes. :homo:


----------



## workin hard

Inlaws gave us money for Xmas to go buy what we want so let me tell how quick I'm purchasing this today.


----------



## vraiblonde

Hey!    No fighting in my makeup tread.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Hey!    No fighting in my makeup tread.


Vrai, once Christmas is over & done with, I've promised myself a Bare Minerals starter kit AND the Coach bag I want.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Vrai, once Christmas is over & done with, I've promised myself a Bare Minerals starter kit AND the Coach bag I want.




What's the attraction to Coach bags?  That's what my DIL bought herself as a "Welcome home from Iraq" treat and she's all crazy about it.  I always buy cheap bags so I don't feel guilty throwing them away when I get sick of them.  Should I reconsider?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> What's the attraction to Coach bags?  That's what my DIL bought herself as a "Welcome home from Iraq" treat and she's all crazy about it.  I always buy cheap bags so I don't feel guilty throwing them away when I get sick of them.  Should I reconsider?


I just love Coach bags. :shrug:  However, I usually buy my bags from Lerner for roughly $20-$50.  I have a black Kenneth Cole handbag that I use almost daily.  I'm just in the market for a nice purse, and it just so happens to be by Coach.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> What's the attraction to Coach bags?  That's what my DIL bought herself as a "Welcome home from Iraq" treat and she's all crazy about it.  I always buy cheap bags so I don't feel guilty throwing them away when I get sick of them.  Should I reconsider?




I have no idea what the attraction is to _any_ designer bag.  I'd rather buy the cheap bags that I can toss when they're ragged out and spend the big bucks on other things.


----------



## JabbaJawz

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Another thing - I use the Neutrogena face wash daily w/creams and never exfoliate or do microdermabrasion.  Should I be doing that?  I use the face wash in the morning and evenings, and face and eye cream afterwards 2x a day.  I used to do gycolic peels weekly but sort of got out of the habit.  Does Sally's sell the glycolic peel kits? - I used to get mine online.



 Someone answer my daggone questions!


----------



## vraiblonde

I'll tell you what aggravates me:  when the lining develops a hole and you start losing stuff in the guts of the purse.    I love the bag I've got now, but it's got that black hole going on.  I might sew it up - I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Someone answer my daggone questions!


Jabba, I believe that each persons skincare routine is unique to their body.  I exfoliate morning and evening, and I use a toner both morning and evening.  Before I put on foundation, I usually use 2-3 moisturizers because my face and skin gets irritatibly dry in the winter.  However, some individuals have a perfect complexion and all they have to do is throw water on their face. :shrug:


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what aggravates me:  when the lining develops a hole and you start losing stuff in the guts of the purse.    I love the bag I've got now, but it's got that black hole going on.  I might sew it up - I'll have to think about it.




I try to buy bags without liners.  I have several.


----------



## Vixen

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Someone answer my daggone questions!




I seriously thought I responded to you.  Your skin is terrific and if that is what you are doing, stick with it. 

I had never heard of glycolic peels and washes until the earlier part of this year when the Dermatologist told me to use it.


----------



## Pete

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Jabba, I believe that each persons skincare routine is unique to their body.  I exfoliate morning and evening, and I use a toner both morning and evening.  Before I put on foundation, I usually use 2-3 moisturizers because my face and skin gets irritatibly dry in the winter.  However, some individuals have a perfect complexion and all they have to do is throw water on their face. :shrug:


----------



## meangirl

elaine said:
			
		

> I have no idea what the attraction is to _any_ designer bag.  I'd rather buy the cheap bags that I can toss when they're ragged out and spend the big bucks on other things.



 My sister has a $400 purse and I have one that looks just like it except for the little brand thing and mine was $30.


----------



## vraiblonde

elaine said:
			
		

> I try to buy bags without liners.  I have several.


That's a good idea - I've had bags without liners and, while I never loved them, they didn't annoy me with black hole-itis.


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Jabba, I believe that each persons skincare routine is unique to their body. I exfoliate morning and evening, and I use a toner both morning and evening. Before I put on foundation, I usually use 2-3 moisturizers because my face and skin gets irritatibly dry in the winter. However, some individuals have a perfect complexion and all they have to do is throw water on their face. :shrug:


 You mentioned earlier problems with your foundation "keeping". Do you think it might be because you're over-stimulating your skin? That sounds like an awful lot of "stuff" to do to your face on a daily basis. Over-exfoliation will over-stimulate your oil glands, which will contribute to break-outs and the "slide-effect" of foundation. Toss on top of that 3 moisturizers and ...  You might be better off going with a quality moisturizer for morning and one for night, and only exfoliate at night. Think about your skin like you do hair -- the more products you use, the more it weighs your hair down. Same deal.

  Just a suggestion ...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:
			
		

> You mentioned earlier problems with your foundation "keeping". Do you think it might be because you're over-stimulating your skin? That sounds like an awful lot of "stuff" to do to your face on a daily basis. Over-exfoliation will over-stimulate your oil glands, which will contribute to break-outs and the "slide-effect" of foundation. Toss on top of that 3 moisturizers and ...  You might be better off going with a quality moisturizer for morning and one for night, and only exfoliate at night. Think about your skin like you do hair -- the more products you use, the more it weighs your hair down. Same deal.
> 
> Just a suggestion ...


I have no breakouts because of the routine I'm on and have been using for about a year now.


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I have no breakouts because of the routine I'm on and have been using for about a year now.


 :shrug: Then I guess you're just SOL when it comes to foundation. Good luck with the BM.


----------



## DMJ

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Hey!  No fighting in my makeup tread.


 you deleted my post  I thought we were tight. 

 <---clicka me
and
 <---clicka me too


----------



## Christy

I swirled, tapped, and buffed.   I'm hooked.   Works like a charm.  Even my youngest said so.  Although she caveated with "it still didnt' get rid of your wrinkles though".   Anyone in the market for a smarty pants kid?  


Now I'm wanting to try all their other stuff.  Ohhhh Santa baby.......


----------



## vraiblonde

DMJ said:
			
		

> <---clicka me
> and
> <---clicka me too


I don't care about those - that's not my makeup tread.


----------



## RoseRed

Christy said:
			
		

> Although she caveated with "it still didnt' get rid of your wrinkles though".   Anyone in the market for a smarty pants kid?



I already have one!    

I guess I'm gonna have to get off of a dime and make some purchases myself since I don't have a Santa Daddy.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:
			
		

> I swirled, tapped, and buffed.




Damn it, I wish they were public!  I want some stock!!!


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Damn it, I wish they were public! I want some stock!!!


I'm taking it in to work to prove it's value to my fair skinned co-worker's, so they really should be throwing us in some freebies ya know?


----------



## vraiblonde

I got some eyeshadow samples on eBay and I may like it, too - not sure yet because I've only used it a couple of times.  Unfortunately, I'm a makeup whipper on-er and am not real precise.  This works fine with the foundation but not so well with the eyeshadow - it clings immediately and you can't just lick your thumb and smudge it off.  So I actually had to use makeup remover to get rid of the plum death blob around my eyes.

But I went back and was more careful this time, and it looks great and is still there.  LONG after my old shadow would have left the building.  In fact, I got my act together around 8am, and I still look exactly the same as I did when I walked out of the house this morning.


----------



## DMJ

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I don't care about those - that's not my makeup tread.


it is though, page two of this thread


----------



## Nickel

Vrai, were they true, sealed samples, or like CC said, just some eyeshadow that someone divided up at home?


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> Vrai, were they true, sealed samples, or like CC said, just some eyeshadow that someone divided up at home?


True samples - little teeny pots, sealed, with a not-homemade label on them.  There was like 8 of them.


----------



## vraiblonde

DMJ said:
			
		

> it is though, page two of this thread


Not anymore.


----------



## DMJ

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Not anymore.


----------



## Christy

Okay, so what else is good from Sephora?  :shrug:  How about the other Bare Minerals products?


----------



## crabcake

Christy said:
			
		

> Okay, so what else is good from Sephora?  :shrug:  How about the other Bare Minerals products?


  I'll let ya know in a day or two when the eye shadows, liners and other stuff I ordered arrives.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I ordered a sample kit off eBay yesterday.  Hopefully I'll have it before Friday and can provide an update on Monday.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:
			
		

> Okay, so what else is good from Sephora?


Get yourself a Dior Mascara, like Mystical Mom said.  Serious, this is excellent mascara and makes your lashes look really full.  It's $23 and worth every penny.


----------



## pixiegirl

I'm a tried and true MAC girl but I may have to try this stuff out.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Get yourself a Dior Mascara, like Mystical Mom said.  Serious, this is excellent mascara and makes your lashes look really full.  It's $23 and worth every penny.


I use Estee Lauder Magnascope and LOVE it.  No clumping and doesn't fade.    You can buy it on eBay for cheap, too.


----------



## pixiegirl

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm a tried and true MAC girl but I may have to try this stuff out.



And since I'm single you can all chip in to buy me something nice to make me feel better.


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I use Estee Lauder Magnascope and LOVE it.  No clumping and doesn't fade.    You can buy it on eBay for cheap, too.



I HATE Estee Lauder Mascara.  Every kind that I've tried.  MAC Zoom Lash or Lancome Definicils for me.    I have naturally long, curly, thick eyelashes and everything either clumps or makes them stick together.  Make-up application is 10 minutes tops for me and half of that is putting on the mascara.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I HATE Estee Lauder Mascara.


  Other than foundation, that's all my makeup.


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Other than foundation, that's all my makeup.



MAC Studio Fix, a little bit of blush, mascara, lip gloss and if I'm feeling saucey a little bit of eyeshadow.


----------



## vraiblonde

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> MAC Studio Fix, a little bit of blush, mascara, lip gloss and if I'm feeling saucey a little bit of eyeshadow.


You young things.    I can remember when I slapped on some moisturizer and mascara and walked out the door.  These days I go for the works.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> These days I go for the works.


Me, too.  How thick is your spackle?


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> How thick is your spackle?


Bare Minerals, baby    I gave up the spackle.


----------



## pixiegirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You young things.    I can remember when I slapped on some moisturizer and mascara and walked out the door.  These days I go for the works.



My mom is BEAUTIFUL!  She has absolutely flawless skin.  She had her eyebrows and lip liner tattooed and now only throws on some mascara.  I didn't get her skin tone but I got her skin type thank God!


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm a tried and true MAC girl but I may have to try this stuff out.


 I used to use MAC Studio Fix too...this stuff just looks a little more natural, and you can literally wipe your face with your hand right after applying it and it doesn't come off.  I've been blowing my nose all day and it hasn't budged. :shrug:


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> I've been blowing my nose all day and it hasn't budged. :shrug:


 Well duh, it's attached to your face.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Well duh, it's attached to your face.


----------



## crabcake

Hey Nic -- I got it!   TY


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Hey Nic -- I got it!   TY


 Me too!


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> Me too!


 Wasn't that the most creative packaging?


----------



## Christy

Barbra said:
			
		

> I keep hearing Mallory Knox from Natural Born Killers in my head...
> 
> I'M A NEW...WOMAN...NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> And I smell pretty good too. Michael Kors Island perfume smells amazing.
> 
> On to the makeup...
> 
> It's frickin' time consuming. The bulk of my problem was peeling off the annoying sticky things from the inside of the jar.  Took some playing around to get the hang of things. I actually combined a little of the the Light and Fairly Light to get a good match. I can't believe how well the Bisque Multi-Tasking, bought separate from kit, covers my scary undereye circles. Doesn't quite cover my freckles, but I didn't go totally gonzo with the Multi-Tasking and/or Foundation. If I were actually going somewhere, I'd probably make more of an effort. I also got the blush in Dusk like Crabcake separate from the kit. I was afraid it would be too dark, but it actually looks very natural on my face.
> 
> I actually feel kind of pretty right now. Vrai...  and


It's not as time consuming once you get used to it.  I just whirly it on now, takes less time than my old makeup routine.

And you've always looked pretty.


----------



## Christy

crabcake said:
			
		

> Wasn't that the most creative packaging?


Will you two get a room already.


----------



## crabcake

Christy said:
			
		

> Will you two get a room already.


  Get your mind outta the gutter, woman! 

  BTW, my eyeshadows and stuff arrived today ... I'll let you know how bootiful they look tomorrow.  I did notice, however, that when I used my other eyeshadow's on top of this foundation, it didn't seem to last as long as it did with my other foundation. I suspect that sticking with the same line of cosmetics (in this case) really might be to an advantage, even though the Sephora chic said it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Christy

Dear Everyone!


Please PM all of your cosmetic and smelly stuff suggestions to Steve, errr I mean Santa, with special gift codes ASAP.  Thanks in advance for your cooperation.  

Love

Christy


----------



## crabcake

Christy said:
			
		

> Dear Everyone!
> 
> 
> Please PM all of your cosmetic and smelly stuff suggestions to Steve, errr I mean Santa, with special gift codes ASAP. Thanks in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> Love
> 
> Christy


 
 Awww, he's gonna buy us the stuff we send him?  That's so sweet of ya'll!


----------



## Kain99

Eyeshadow Wow!  I haven't worn that crap since 1983.  

Just call me old fashioned.


----------



## crabcake

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Eyeshadow Wow!  I haven't worn that crap since 1983.
> 
> Just call me old fashioned.


 How 'bout I just call ya 'old'?  

 I'm not big on "colored" shadows (i.e., blues, purples, etc). I tend to go with neutrals (tans, taupes and browns) b/c they compliment my eye color and skin tone best, and I wear it very lightly. My make-up face is very natural vs looking "made-up". Today I didn't even bother with the eyeshadow; I just dusted the warmth stuff here and there for some color and went about my day lookin' mahhhhvelous. 

 BTW, why do they have to call it something cheesy like "warmth"? You figure this chic developed the concept for this stuff; couldn't she come up with something a little more creative than that?


----------



## Wenchy

I ordered this (starter kit) from Sephora this weekend after reading all of the testimonials.

I had a pretty box waiting on my doorstep when I got home from work today.

I have oily skin, but the minerals took it away, and I can see the staying power.

I ordered more directly from www.bareminerals.com today. (I stand corrected, you can only order the starter kit from them.  I had to call and order from their catalog that Sephora sent me with my order)

This is sheer enough to let my freckles shine through, yet it covers what I don't want to be seen.

Ya'll are better than an infomercial.

Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## Vixen

Christy said:
			
		

> Dear Everyone!
> 
> 
> Please PM all of your cosmetic and smelly stuff suggestions to Steve, errr I mean Santa, with special gift codes ASAP.  Thanks in advance for your cooperation.
> 
> Love
> 
> Christy




And cc: capsfan  

 

The ding-a-ling ordered a hat I wanted and I know it is my hat because the package got delivered yesterday.  It says "hat" all over it.


----------



## Steve

crabcake said:
			
		

> How 'bout I just call ya 'old'?
> 
> I'm not big on "colored" shadows (i.e., blues, purples, etc). I tend to go with neutrals (tans, taupes and browns) b/c they compliment my eye color and skin tone best, and I wear it very lightly.


I stick with the purples when it comes to eye shadow. People tend to sympathize when they think you got into a fight and got a black eye. They don't want to "pry", you know?


----------



## crabcake

Steve said:
			
		

> I stick with the purples when it comes to eye shadow. People tend to sympathize when they think you got into a fight and got a black eye. They don't want to "pry", you know?


  Down here they'd just say, "Bless his heart ... "


----------



## vraiblonde

Barbra said:
			
		

> I actually feel kind of pretty right now.


Oh pish!  Anyone who has met you knows that you're very attractive.  so stop that  

I think the BE people should be paying Crab and me a commission.  Between me bringing it up and her glowing testimonial, we've made a lot of converts for them.


----------



## K_Jo

*Mad Peer Pressure*

OK, I couldn't take it anymore so I just ordered the "Exclusive Infomercial Offer" from www.bareminerals.com.  

I hope it gets here soon!  I want to look pretty, too! 


Nobody tell C_Jo.  He thinks I'm lying around all day _not _ spending money.


----------



## crabcake

:*ATTENTION*: NP mentioned to me yesterday that QVC is doing some sort of BareEscentuals show Monday (I don't remember what time) and they're supposed to have some pretty good deals on the stuff. I won't be around to watch it, but I believe they offer those same deals online when they've got it on the tube, so you might wanna check there (www.qvc.com) and see what they've got going on ... might pick up some good deals on stuff! 

 I just surfed over there and saw this:



> Tune in to QVC for _Bare Escentuals Holiday Special_, Monday, December 12, 2005 from 3 –6  p.m. ET. Or, watch the LIVE broadcast on your computer!


----------



## Nickel

Christy said:
			
		

> Will you two get a room already.


  I just saved myself $25!


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> I just saved myself $25!


 She's just :greenw/envy: she didn't get her kit first to swap out instead.


----------



## K_Jo

K_Jo said:
			
		

> OK, I couldn't take it anymore so I just ordered the "Exclusive Infomercial Offer" from www.bareminerals.com.
> 
> I hope it gets here soon!  I want to look pretty, too!
> 
> 
> Nobody tell C_Jo.  He thinks I'm lying around all day _not _ spending money.


Why isn't it here yet?


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Why isn't it here yet?


Actually, that's :swirl:    :buff:


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Actually, that's :swirl:    :buff:


  I don't even have it yet, but I get the joke!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I'm still waiting for my starter kit, too. :swirl:  :buff: :repeat:


----------



## mAlice

I've actually had someone say, You look different. What'd you do?


----------



## Christy

crabcake said:
			
		

> She's just :greenw/envy: she didn't get her kit first to swap out instead.


 Unlike you common skin colored people. I need to mix my two colors to come out with the best results.  

BTW, the free Gingerbread man bath gel I got as a freebie smells AWESOME. Doesn't smell like a cookie or anything, it actually smells like a clementine (the citrus fruit  ) with a touch of some spicey smell. It's light smelling as well, so you don't smell like any sort of food product.

I could definitely use a full size bottle of the stuff. :hinttosanta:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:
			
		

> I could definitely use a full size bottle of the stuff. :hinttosanta:


My santa is better than your santa.


----------



## BadGirl

Crap.  With all these glowing testimonials, I'm gonna have to break down and buy some of the BM products.  Tap.  Tap.  Swirl.  Swirl.


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> My santa is better than your santa.


:  Is not!   Don't make me start counting the ways!


----------



## cattitude

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Crap.  With all these glowing testimonials, I'm gonna have to break down and buy some of the BM products.  Tap.  Tap.  Swirl.  Swirl.



Hurry!  You must look good while in labor. And don't forget..at the first sign of labor..shave them legs.


----------



## Christy

cattitude said:
			
		

> Hurry! You must look good while in labor. And don't forget..at the first sign of labor..shave them legs.


 Great advice!  Where were you when I was birthin my babies? 

BTW, here's the gingerbread man stuff.  http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P123601&categoryId=B70


----------



## crabcake

This stuff is the bomb dog diggity!  It doesn't taste funky when you lick your lips. 

_*It's a great little stocking stuffer from Santa to the java lover in his house.*_


----------



## kwillia

I ordered the eyeliner brush and some eyeliner and the Bisque multi-tasking stuff and it all rocks... I put the eyeliner on dry and it was easy and quick to apply and I love the look. Two thumbs up...


----------



## JabbaJawz

I wish I'd have asked for this for Christmas instead of my birthday, but too late now!    My birthday is mid-January, so I can wait a bit...


----------



## RoseRed

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> I wish I'd have asked for this for Christmas instead of my birthday, but too late now!    My birthday is mid-January, so I can wait a bit...


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> This stuff is the bomb dog diggity!  It doesn't taste funky when you lick your lips.


I want to try their buzz latte.  I swear, I am a marketing director's dream.


----------



## Kain99

I honestly think, I need to much coverage for this stuff...


----------



## Christy

Kain99 said:
			
		

> I honestly think, I need to much coverage for this stuff...


Have you tried it yet?   I went a little overboard on the coverage the other day.   I applied in the wrong lighting.   But it still looked good, just a bit less "natural".


----------



## Kain99

Christy said:
			
		

> Have you tried it yet?   I went a little overboard on the coverage the other day.   I applied in the wrong lighting.   But it still looked good, just a bit less "natural".


Nah... I've been kinda scared.  Does it cover well?


----------



## mainman

Christy said:
			
		

> Have you tried it yet?   I went a little overboard on the coverage the other day.   I applied in the wrong lighting.   But it still looked good, just a bit less "natural".


But, was your face still visible?


----------



## Christy

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Nah... I've been kinda scared. Does it cover well?


Yes it does.  You can come give mine a try if you want.  Before buying. :shrug:


----------



## meangirl

Kain99 said:
			
		

> Nah... I've been kinda scared.  Does it cover well?



Although I totally love it I would say it depends on what kind of "cover" you need.  I tried it on my neighbor and it didn't work all that well in her opinion and I'd have to agree with her.  

Then she used this cover stick stuff first (that is AWESOME btw) and I did it over top of that and it looked great.  Her skin then looked absolutely flawless.


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> I ordered the eyeliner brush and some eyeliner and the *Bisque multi-tasking stuff* and it all rocks... I put the eyeliner on dry and it was easy and quick to apply and I love the look. Two thumbs up...


 I've gotten 5 of the BE/M things I ordered from QVC in 5 separate envelopes, but am still waiting on my eyeliner and eyeshadow. 

 That bisque stuff definately rocks and provides great all-day concealing coverage. Anyone ordering the foundation kit who has dark circles, blemishes, or weird spots they want covered should definately order it.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> I've gotten 5 of the BE/M things I ordered from QVC in 5 separate envelopes, but am still waiting on my eyeliner and eyeshadow.


Does QVC have better prices than Sephora?


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> Does QVC have better prices than Sephora?


 I'm not sure they have better prices, per se, but they run specials on things all the time. I do think my eyeshadows and the extra mineral veil I ordered for the compact (that I also ordered) were a bit cheaper than Sephora had 'em.


----------



## Christy

mainman said:
			
		

> But, was your face still visible?


Of course not, that's why it looked so darned good!  :sillyboy:


----------



## crabcake

Anyone with fine lines/wrinkles or non-smooth skin might wanna check this stuff out by Smashbox. It's a foundation primer, so whether you use the BE/M or not, it might help improve foundation wear/application. I don't really have wrinkles, but when I was at the Sephora store, the chic showed it to me, it felt sooooooo good on my skin (silky, velvety, but incredibly light). It's pricey, but my skin still feels silky/velvety after all-day wear. 

 PS -- they have a smaller size that is less you can buy to try/sample. They might even have it listed as a sample you can request. Not sure. :shrug:


----------



## crabcake

Barbra said:
			
		

> *wishfor3* will get you --
> Sephora Collection Deluxe Sample Collection
> Samples included: 0.05 oz Prada Eau de Parfum, mini Too Faced Lip Injection, 15 ml Bliss Steep Clean Cleansing Milk, 2 oz Philosophy Falling In Love Perfumed Romantic Body Lotion, .04 oz Givenchy Very Irresistible For Men Eau de Toilette, .07 oz Tarte Glistening Powder in Sugar Daddy (soft bronze), 0.06 Benefit Dr. Feelgood, .08 oz Stila All Over Shimmer Powder *9 (champagne sparkle), and a 0.05 oz DuWop Venom Flash in Gold, tucked safely into a chic satin drawstring bag.
> 
> Unknown expiration date. It worked for me today.


 It still works.


----------



## meangirl

I am curious, when doing your makeup, in what order do you apply it?

I have found with the Bare Escentuals, I put my mascara on first to stop the eyeshadow from "powdering down" onto my face, etc.


----------



## vraiblonde

I'll tell you what, I got the eyeshadow samples (1/8 tsp in each little pot) and these things are going to last me forever.  I'm having more luck with them since I bought the BE shadow brush - my old brush was glopping color all over the place.

And I agree with Kwillia - the eyeliner and liner brush are the bomb    Very subtle and easy to apply.  Gets the liner right next to your eyelashes so you don't have this thick line or a space between the eyelashes and the liner.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'll tell you what, I got the eyeshadow samples (1/8 tsp in each little pot) and these things are going to last me forever. I'm having more luck with them since I bought the BE shadow brush - my old brush was glopping color all over the place.


  I'm glad to hear that cuz I ordered the eyeshadow and liner brushes and was wondering if it was really gonna make a difference. I ordered the "meet the browns" eye color kit (comes with 3 shadows), and I'd have thought one would come with it (as the foundation kit does) but it doesn't. 

 I haven't even attempted to apply this stuff with my non-BE/M brushes; I'm too skeered to coverage would be jacked up and I'd have to start over.  The thing I like about the kabuki brush is -- once I've applied the foundation, mineral veil and warmth or blush, I use the kabuki all over to blend everything together and it does an awesome job of giving you that natural, non-made-up finish.


----------



## Christy

*Psa*

Does anyone need some "medium" BE?  A friend of mine gave me a couple containers of it since it's too light for her.  I'm sure it will be too dark for me.

I wonder if I brushed it all over me if it would look like I have a tan?


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:
			
		

> Does anyone need some "medium" BE?  A friend of mine gave me a couple containers of it since it's too light for her.  I'm sure it will be too dark for me.
> 
> I wonder if I brushed it all over me if it would look like I have a tan?




I'll take it.  I've used all that I was given and have to wait until xmas to get the starter kit under the tree.


----------



## kwillia

F.Y.I... this makeup passes the "crying because I'm laughing so hard" test. It was put to the test last night when Rosered accidently yanked  boobies out of her bra. I had tears streaming yet none of the makeup budged.


----------



## Christy

elaine said:
			
		

> I'll take it. I've used all that I was given and have to wait until xmas to get the starter kit under the tree.


Done deal.   See, another good excuse to do lunch again.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> F.Y.I... this makeup passes the "crying because I'm laughing so hard" test. It was put to the test last night when Rosered accidently yanked  boobies out of her bra. I had tears streaming yet none of the makeup budged.



Sounds like a bodice accident.


----------



## Sharon

kwillia said:
			
		

> F.Y.I... this makeup passes the "crying because I'm laughing so hard" test. It was put to the test last night when Rosered accidently yanked  boobies out of her bra. I had tears streaming yet none of the makeup budged.



Do they have a mascara too?


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:
			
		

> Done deal.   See, another good excuse to do lunch again.




Tomorrow?


----------



## Christy

elaine said:
			
		

> Tomorrow?


Yep. 

Wanna go to Rick's Cheese steak factory?










































: tee hee


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:
			
		

> Yep.
> 
> Wanna go to Rick's Cheese steak factory?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : tee hee





Let me think about where.  We'll decide tomorrow.


----------



## vraiblonde

elaine said:
			
		

> Sounds like a bodice accident.


Merely a wardrobe malfunction  

Good thing you can sleep in your BE foundation because I'll bet $10 that that's exactly what several women did last night.


----------



## workin hard

I'm on the fence about what color to order.  I'm between medium and light.  

Any tips?  Is the light really really fair or is the medium kinda dark?


----------



## mAlice

workin hard said:
			
		

> I'm on the fence about what color to order.  I'm between medium and light.
> 
> Any tips?  Is the light really really fair or is the medium kinda dark?



I'd suggest medium light for your complexion.


----------



## workin hard

elaine said:
			
		

> I'd suggest medium light for your complexion.


Thanks! 

I just ordered from Sephora and I'm just as excited about all the samples as I am about the makeup.


----------



## K_Jo

*Good News!*

My "Meet the Browns" eye shadow kit just arrived, and so did my can of blush called "Thistle" and a tapered blush brush!   

But the real makeup isn't here yet, so I guess I won't play til I have the whole set.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> My "Meet the Browns" eye shadow kit just arrived, and so did my can of blush called "Thistle" and a tapered blush brush!
> 
> But the real makeup isn't here yet, so I guess I won't play til I have the whole set.


Don't be silly... you can always surprise C_Jo and rouge your nips...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't be silly... you can always surprise C_Jo and rouge your nips...


 

I haven't heard "rouge" in years.


----------



## CMC122

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I haven't heard "rouge" in years.


So are you calling Kwillia old


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> My "Meet the Browns" eye shadow kit just arrived, and so did my can of blush called "Thistle" and a tapered blush brush!
> 
> But the real makeup isn't here yet, so I guess I won't play til I have the whole set.


 I wanted to get the Wine Country set of glimpses, but it was out of stock, and I can't go to the mall until Christmas is over.


----------



## K_Jo

My start kit is here!!!   

Do I need to watch the DVD or can I just dig in?


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> My start kit is here!!!
> 
> Do I need to watch the DVD or can I just dig in?


 Watch the DVD, it'll make you want to buy lots more stuff. 

I've fallen for their eyeshadow.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> My start kit is here!!!
> 
> Do I need to watch the DVD or can I just dig in?


Heck, just dig in, it's easy... tap some in the lid, swoosh the brush, tap the excess off and buff over face... start with the warmth to give yourself that all over sun kissed look... don't sweat it if you seem a little "brown" at first cause you will follow that up with a dusting of light and then of course the mineral veil... post the "after" pic please...


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> Heck, just dig in, it's easy... tap some in the lid, swoosh the brush, tap the excess off and buff over face... start with the warmth to give yourself that all over sun kissed look... don't sweat it if you seem a little "brown" at first cause you will follow that up with a dusting of light and then of course the mineral veil... post the "after" pic please...


  You'll want to use about a teaspoon of the warmth for a nice, healthy glow.


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> You'll want to use about a teaspoon of the warmth for a nice, healthy glow.


C_Jo will be so impressed when he sees her...


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> C_Jo will be so impressed when he sees her...


 he he


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> You'll want to use about a teaspoon of the warmth for a nice, healthy glow.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

>


  KJo's got a medium complexion ... it'll work on her!


----------



## K_Jo

crabcake said:
			
		

> KJo's got a medium complexion ... it'll work on her!


  I couldn't wait for replies, so I took a guess and I love it!  


Kwillia, C_Jo, who doesn't know about the BareMinerals, told me I look really good tonight!


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Kwillia, C_Jo, who doesn't know about the BareMinerals, told me I look really good tonight!


He's gonna give up caffiene now, isn't he...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> He's gonna give up caffiene now, isn't he...


I'll ask when he finishes scratching his feet.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

My kit just arrived.  I'm going to change into my Old Navy velour track suit, wash the makeup off my face, then apply my Bare Minerals.  This stuff better be good!


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> My kit just arrived.  I'm going to change into my Old Navy velour track suit, wash the makeup off my face, then apply my Bare Minerals.  This stuff better be good!


  Nothing quite like coming home and slipping into a velour track suit. 

My testimonial:

I went out in public today, wearing my Bare Minerals.  People stopped and stared and some asked for autographs.  One man gave me a pearl necklace for no reason at all! 

Bare Minerals has changed my life! 

K_Jo
somd.com


----------



## otter

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Nothing quite like coming home and slipping into a velour track suit.
> 
> My testimonial:
> 
> I went out in public today, wearing my Bare Minerals.  People stopped and stared and some asked for autographs.  One man gave me a pearl necklace for no reason at all!
> 
> Bare Minerals has changed my life!
> 
> K_Jo
> somd.com



You really really really really really really looked great in those pearls, too.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Nothing quite like coming home and slipping into a velour track suit.
> 
> My testimonial:
> 
> I went out in public today, wearing my Bare Minerals.  People stopped and stared and some asked for autographs.  One man gave me a pearl necklace for no reason at all!
> 
> Bare Minerals has changed my life!
> 
> K_Jo
> somd.com


My testimonial:

I'm not all impressed with it.  I did the :swirl:  :buff: over and over and over, and used all the right items, but I don't feel like it's enough coverage.  My foundation does a much better job.  My face is caked with powder.  I don't feel it did its job.  Then again, maybe I just have a really, really bad complexion.


----------



## otter

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> My testimonial:
> 
> I'm not all impressed with it.  I did the :swirl:  :buff: over and over and over, and used all the right items, but I don't feel like it's enough coverage.  My foundation does a much better job.  My face is caked with powder.  I don't feel it did its job.  Then again, maybe I just have a really, really bad complexion.



:NoPearlNecklaceForYou!:


----------



## CMC122

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> My testimonial:
> 
> I'm not all impressed with it. I did the :swirl:  :buff: over and over and over, and used all the right items, but I don't feel like it's enough coverage. My foundation does a much better job. My face is caked with powder. I don't feel it did its job. Then again, maybe I just have a really, really bad complexion.


Play with it over the weekend  You just may be too used to the feeling of your other makeup to give it a fair review


----------



## Chasey_Lane

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Play with it over the weekend  You just may be too used to the feeling of your other makeup to give it a fair review


No doubt I'll play with it some more, but I have to say, from everyone else's testimonials, I was expecting a little more.  I can honestly say the coverage isn't  better than my foundation.  I'm thinking I'l have to apply this over my foundation for the perfect coverage.


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:
			
		

> You really really really really really really looked great in those pearls, too.


You should see my clam!


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> No doubt I'll play with it some more, but I have to say, from everyone else's testimonials, I was expecting a little more.  I can honestly say the coverage isn't  better than my foundation.  I'm thinking I'l have to apply this over my foundation for the perfect coverage.


I liked it the first time I used it, but today, I kinda mixed it up a little bit and I'm actually a lot happier with it.  I think it will only get better with practice!  

Oh, I bet you'll look radiant in sunlight.  I did!


----------



## Wenchy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> My kit just arrived.  I'm going to change into my Old Navy velour track suit, wash the makeup off my face, then apply my Bare Minerals.  This stuff better be good!



My bisque, eyeshadow and blush arrived this afternoon.  I applied it over my earlier Bare Minerals application from 7 this morning.

I still feel "light" and I LOVE this stuff!

Let us know what you think!  

Pics?


----------



## K_Jo

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You should see my clam!


 Pearls come from oysters, don't they?


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> My face is caked with powder.


You're not doing it right.  You just use a teeny bit and buff it all over your face, not cake it on.  After it's applied, your face shouldn't look like you have ANY makeup on at all.


----------



## Wenchy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Pearls come from oysters, don't they?



Yes.


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> After it's applied, your face shouldn't look like you have ANY makeup on at all.


I think that's her problem!


----------



## K_Jo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Yes.


  I need to find that post where Aps tells me I don't have to be smart because I'm ornamental.  I need a new siggy.


----------



## vraiblonde

Okay, should I buy the bisque concealer?  I've been just using a smidge of the foundation to conceal.


----------



## Wenchy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> No doubt I'll play with it some more, but I have to say, from everyone else's testimonials, I was expecting a little more.  I can honestly say the coverage isn't  better than my foundation.  I'm thinking I'l have to apply this over my foundation for the perfect coverage.




I didn't know about the "bisque," until after I had ordered.

I still used my normal coverstick for blemishes, and underneath my eyes.

The bare minerals gives me a "glow" that I never did get with my ordinary CG loose powder, and felt much lighter.

The bisque will now take the place of my coverstick.  (as much as I use...might as well be a foundation...)


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You're not doing it right.  You just use a teeny bit and buff it all over your face, not cake it on.  After it's applied, your face shouldn't look like you have ANY makeup on at all.


I want GOOD coverage.  A teeny, tiny bit is not going to do anything for me.  I used about as much as a pinky nail on my face.  That's hardly anything at all.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I didn't know about the "bisque," until after I had ordered.
> 
> I still used my normal coverstick for blemishes, and underneath my eyes.
> 
> The bare minerals gives me a "glow" that I never did get with my ordinary CG loose powder, and felt much lighter.
> 
> The bisque will now take the place of my coverstick.  (as much as I use...might as well be a foundation...)


I do like the bisque, and color/highlight of the glee is nice, too.  Hopefully I'll like it better tomorrow.  Day and I are gonna' go out shopping in a bit.  Let's see if he notices.


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I want GOOD coverage.  A teeny, tiny bit is not going to do anything for me.  I used about as much as a pinky nail on my face.  That's hardly anything at all.


That equals a half gallon of liquid foundation!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Okay, should I buy the bisque concealer?  I've been just using a smidge of the foundation to conceal.


I like the bisque more than anything else.  However, as you've already guessed, we have a very differing of opinions.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:
			
		

> That equals a half gallon of liquid foundation!


I use a liquid foundation, then a pressed liquid/powder on my face.  I don't have porcelain skin, so therefore, I have to use gallons a day to look good.


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Day and I are gonna' go out shopping in a bit.  Let's see if he notices.


Good luck with that.  I thought C_Jo noticed it but it turns out all he noticed was my trip to the tanning bed, which made him happy because I was "gettin' all pastey."


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I use a liquid foundation, then a pressed liquid/powder on my face.  I don't have porcelain skin, so therefore, I have to use gallons a day to look good.


I don't believe you.  I've seen pictures of you.  You're hotter than a pancake straight off the griddle. :sizzle:


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I like the bisque more than anything else.  However, as you've already guessed, we have a very differing of opinions.


I don't think I got anything called "Bisque."  I ordered from bareminerals.com.  Maybe that's why.  But I got five brushes!


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I have to use gallons a day to look good.


That can't be possible.  Go over to Christy's house and let her make you up.  I think the problem is you're trying to REALLY cover your skin, rather than just fine-tune and enhance it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I don't believe you.  I've seen pictures of you.  You're hotter than a pancake straight off the griddle. :sizzle:


You ever seen the multi-coloration of a pancake straight off the griddle?  You know, all those browns and stuff.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> think the problem is you're trying to REALLY cover your skin, rather than just fine-tune and enhance it.


Duh!  That's EXACTLY what I want!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Day just called.  We're going shopping.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Okay, should I buy the bisque concealer?  I've been just using a smidge of the foundation to conceal.


 YES!


----------



## crabcake

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I don't think I got anything called "Bisque."  I ordered from bareminerals.com.  Maybe that's why.  But I got five brushes!


 It's not part of "the kit"; it's an 'extra' ya gotta pony up for.  It's the multi-tasking minerals/concealer. 

 Chasey, the point of this stuff is to _not_ cake your face like it's halloween; it's to let your skin's natural radiance show through. If you're gopping it on, that's not gonna happen. You need to realize that this is not your usual foundation, and it's not meant to cover your complexion ... it's job is to enhance it and let your natural -ness shine through.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Okay, should I buy the bisque concealer?  I've been just using a smidge of the foundation to conceal.


Yes! That was the little extra bit I needed to cover up the hickies...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yes! That was the little extra bit I needed to cover up the hickies...


 C_Jo's a really hard sucker.


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yes! That was the little extra bit I needed to cover up the hickies...


  Thanks for sharing that tidbit; I bruise easily.


----------



## mainman

crabcake said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing that tidbit; I bruise easily.


Somehow, you using a makeup that has the word bare in the title, sounds like it's just not gonna cut it....


----------



## crabcake

mainman said:
			
		

> Somehow, you using a makeup that has the word bare in the title, sounds like it's just not gonna cut it....


  Funny, I think the same thing about you and the use of "man" in your username.


----------



## mainman

crabcake said:
			
		

> Funny, I think the same thing about you and the use of "man" in your username.


I knew I could count on you, I just laughed out loud...


----------



## crabcake

mainman said:
			
		

> I just laughed out loud...


 Looked down at your  again, dintcha?


----------



## mainman

crabcake said:
			
		

> Looked down at your  again, dintcha?


nah, I was thinking about when you got all your hair cut off, and you looked like the character that Joe Pesci played in JFK... :snort:


----------



## Wenchy

Wow!

Post 369 for any newbies that want to learn about BM's.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> My testimonial:
> 
> I'm not all impressed with it.  I did the :swirl:  :buff: over and over and over, and used all the right items, but I don't feel like it's enough coverage.  My foundation does a much better job.  My face is caked with powder.  I don't feel it did its job.  Then again, maybe I just have a really, really bad complexion.


 Page 4 


			
				Nickel said:
			
		

> Chasey, it has great staying power. You put it on, and can touch your face or whatever, and it doesn't come off. I put it on around noon yesterday (lazy day) and it stayed all day. I definitely wouldn't consider it "full coverage", so you may not be happy with the coverage results compared to a powder. I have fair skin, so I tend to have dark circles under my eyes, and it did a great job of covering that up. I have freckles too though, and they still showed through the bare minerals (not complaining about that, I'm pretty fond of them), so I don't think it'd be that great for covering blemishes.


----------



## crabcake

mainman said:
			
		

> nah, I was thinking about when you got all your hair cut off, and you looked like the character that Joe Pesci played in JFK... :snort:


 Ya know I take this with a grain of salt, considering you're a dude hanging out in a make-up thread.  :gheyazz:


----------



## K_Jo

crabcake said:
			
		

> Ya know I take this with a grain of salt, considering you're a dude hanging out in a make-up thread.  :gheyazz:


Yeah, why _are _ you here, MM? :tinkerbell:


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> I don't think it'd be that great for covering blemishes.


It works really well for me  :shrug:  Now, granted, I don't have Martian terrain on my face, but neither does Chasey (unless she's changed a lot since I saw her last).

I think what's happening is just what Crab said - Chasey is trying to actually change her complexion and skin tone, so she's not liking the more natural look you get with Bare Minerals.  And that makes sense because if you're used to a more dramatic look, BM isn't going to make you happy.


----------



## JabbaJawz

crabcake said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing that tidbit; I bruise easily.



 Me too.  Lately it's awful, I think it's the pregnancy anemia setting in.  Fell down the stairs last week (yes, yes, I got all checked out and had x-rays, etc...) and I look like hell.  My back, left leg, and left arm are horrific - like I'm a battered woman or some crap.


----------



## Christy

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Me too. Lately it's awful, I think it's the pregnancy anemia setting in. Fell down the stairs last week (yes, yes, I got all checked out and had x-rays, etc...) and I look like hell. My back, left leg, and left arm are horrific - like I'm a battered woman or some crap.


  BUT

:worthless 

Don't mind me, I've just been itching to use that smilie.


----------



## Vixen

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Me too.  Lately it's awful, I think it's the pregnancy anemia setting in.  Fell down the stairs last week (yes, yes, I got all checked out and had x-rays, etc...) and I look like hell.  My back, left leg, and left arm are horrific - like I'm a battered woman or some crap.




Be careful  You don't want to end up bed ridden.  They will have to tie an anchor to you if that were to happen.


----------



## Kyle

:bondo:


----------



## meme

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Me too.  Lately it's awful, I think it's the pregnancy anemia setting in.  Fell down the stairs last week (yes, yes, I got all checked out and had x-rays, etc...) and I look like hell.  My back, left leg, and left arm are horrific - like I'm a battered woman or some crap.



Don't you just hate it when those damn stairs jump out in front of you?  Right now I have a problem tripping over curbs   Please becareful.


----------



## crabcake

I forgot to report that I'd gotten my "Meet the browns" eye shadow kit, and love it!  When you apply it as the directions suggest, it looks awesome and wears much better than my former eyeshadow did. 

 I need to find a bigger basket now for DQ to have all my old make-up to play with.


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> I forgot to report that I'd gotten my "Meet the browns" eye shadow kit, and love it!  When you apply it as the directions suggest, it looks awesome and wears much better than my former eyeshadow did.
> 
> I need to find a bigger basket now for DQ to have all my old make-up to play with.


The stuff works wonders... here is K_Jo's before/after pic she PMed me this weekend...


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> The stuff works wonders... here is K_Jo's before/after pic she PMed me this weekend...


  She's a ghost now?


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> She's a ghost now?


:fixed:


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> :fixed:


 wow! that poor thing ... having gone through life so damn ... I dunno ... uck!


----------



## JabbaJawz

Christy said:
			
		

> BUT
> 
> :worthless
> 
> Don't mind me, I've just been itching to use that smilie.



 Ain't no way I'm posting a picture of my big fat pregnant back bruise for all to see.  

Hussy!!


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane, I think you should get the Bisque.  I got mine Friday and it kicks ass!  I cover my imperfections and my eyelids with the little concealer brush and then use my Bukaki brush to dust it all over my face.  Then I started the regular routine.   If you want more coverage, I feel it pulls the whole look together.   


P.S.  If you've already discussed the Bisque, don't read this.


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> If you want more coverage, I feel it pulls the whole look together.


Sold!  I'll order some today!


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Sold!  I'll order some today!


I thought you talked about it and that was the reason I bought it? 


Are you making fun of me?


----------



## K_Jo

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I thought you talked about it and that was the reason I bought it?
> 
> 
> Are you making fun of me?


Nevermind.


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Nevermind.


Does this mean I can't make fun of you?


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Does this mean I can't make fun of you?


If you didn't make fun of me, I'd think you didn't like me.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:
			
		

> P.S.  If you've already discussed the Bisque, don't read this.


I originally purchased the bisque concealer.  AND, I have to say, after giving BM a second (and third, and fourth, and so on) chance, I like it a lot.  Day bought me a big package of it for Christmas, too!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I originally purchased the bisque concealer.  AND, I have to say, after giving BM a second (and third, and fourth, and so on) chance, I like it a lot.  Day bought me a big package of it for Christmas, too!


I almost forgot - I received 10 samples with the package, too!!


----------



## Vixen

I watched an infomercial on Bare Minerals today.  They showed the ingredients in most foundations and it was gross to think that many of us have put that on our faces.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Vixen said:
			
		

> I watched an infomercial on Bare Minerals today.  They showed the ingredients in most foundations and it was gross to think that many of us have put that on our faces.


You mean like intestines & bodily fluids and such?


----------



## JabbaJawz

Yeeeeeeeeehaaaaaawwwwwww!!!!  I can't wait to get my stuff for my birthday!!!  I'm so excited!


----------



## workin hard

I got mine as a Christmas present and I think I like it the more times I used it. The first time I wasn't really impressed but I think you take the standard application and fine tune it to yourself...

Now I just have to order some Bisque and some eye shadow...


----------



## morganj614

*Glycolic Peel*

Nowhere in the directions did it say "don't put on your nose". Seems my nose didn't like it  

Has anyone else had reddened skin from this and how fast does it go away?


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Nowhere in the directions did it say "don't put on your nose". Seems my nose didn't like it
> 
> Has anyone else had reddened skin from this and how fast does it go away?


OMG... that's 'xactly what Michael Jackson did just be for his fell off...


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> OMG... that's 'xactly what Michael Jackson did just* be for *his fell off...


ointsandlaughs:


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> ointsandlaughs:


For the life of me I can't seem to type and talk on the phone at the same time...


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> For the life of me I can't seem to type and talk on the phone at the same time...


 I have the same problem.  I'll either tune out the person on the phone or type completely wrong words.


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> For the life of me I can't seem to type and talk on the phone at the same time...



 from Bozo


----------



## Chasey_Lane

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Nowhere in the directions did it say "don't put on your nose". Seems my nose didn't like it
> 
> Has anyone else had reddened skin from this and how fast does it go away?


I don't have the glycolic peel; just the rev-er upper.  I plan on taking a trip to Sephora in the next few weeks.  I need to save up some money first, though.  Christmas has me broked!


----------



## crabcake

*For those who've been using the BE/M stuff for a few weeks or more ...*

How often have you cleaned out/washed your brushes (if at all)? The chic at Sephora mentioned that with this make-up it should be done weekly, but I'm bad at that stuff. I have noticed, though, that it probably should be done b/c the stuff doesn't seem to go on as well or something and I'm thinking it's the build-up of make-up in the brushes. 

  Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:
			
		

> How often have you cleaned out/washed your brushes (if at all)? The chic at Sephora mentioned that with this make-up it should be done weekly, but I'm bad at that stuff. I have noticed, though, that it probably should be done b/c the stuff doesn't seem to go on as well or something and I'm thinking it's the build-up of make-up in the brushes.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


I've been using it for a few weeks, and I haven't cleaned my brushes yet.  Then again, I don't think I've ever cleaned any makeup brush I've owned.  :shrug:

I don't have any problems with coverage, now that I've played with it enough to know how much and where.  For me, it takes a little longer to apply than standard liquid foundation, but I don't get my hands messy anymore.


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I've been using it for a few weeks, and I haven't cleaned my brushes yet.  Then again, I don't think I've ever cleaned any makeup brush I've owned.  :shrug:
> 
> I don't have any problems with coverage, now that I've played with it enough to know how much and where.  For me, it takes a little longer to apply than standard liquid foundation, but I don't get my hands messy anymore.


After reading CrabCake's post a few days ago, I decided to clean my brushes and I found that it did indeed make a difference.


----------



## workin hard

I have had mine for a few weeks and haven't cleaned yet but I notice the hairs on my kabuki brush are prone to falling out.


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> After reading CrabCake's post a few days ago, I decided to clean my brushes and I found that it did indeed make a difference.


   Thanks for the heads-up. I'll probably do this now during my lunch hour so they're clean and ready to go tomorrow.


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads-up. I'll probably do this now during my lunch hour so they're clean and ready to go tomorrow.


The longer you give them to air dry the better. I was concerned there would still be extra moisture trapped in the center of my brushes the following morning, so I hit them with the blow dryer for a bit. I immediately noticed that the minerals were "tucking" without effort like they did when they were new.


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> The longer you give them to air dry the better. I was concerned there would still be extra moisture trapped in the center of my brushes the following morning, so I hit them with the blow dryer for a bit. I immediately noticed that the minerals were "tucking" without effort like they did when they were new.


  Thanks. Maybe I'll use my old make-up tomorrow to give them an extra day to dry. 

 I did notice when I was in Sephora that they have a "brush cleaner" you can buy. But it's probably like the $10 can of aerosol Evian water you can spritz on your face.  I like Barb's baby shampoo suggestion. It's gentle, mild, and cheap.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:
			
		

> Thanks. Maybe I'll use my old make-up tomorrow to give them an extra day to dry.
> 
> I did notice when I was in Sephora that they have a "brush cleaner" you can buy. But it's probably like the $10 can of aerosol Evian water you can spritz on your face.  I like Barb's baby shampoo suggestion. It's gentle, mild, and cheap.


Were you given a sample of lip injection by Too-Faced cosmetics?  It's marvelous!!  I combine it with Venom Flash for an extra kick.


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Were you given a sample of lip injection by Too-Faced cosmetics? It's marvelous!! I combine it with Venom Flash for an extra kick.


 I may have and just didn't bother with it.  I've never heard I needed to "plump up" my lips, as I was blessed at birth with a full/pouty smacker.


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Were you given a sample of lip injection by Too-Faced cosmetics?  It's marvelous!!  I combine it with Venom Flash for an extra kick.


I received a sample of lip gloss that is awesome! It leaves my lips all tingly and such with that "just been kissed hard" slight poofiness... but I can't remember what brand it is...


----------



## mAlice

crabcake said:
			
		

> : I like Barb's baby shampoo suggestion. It's gentle, mild, and cheap.




  I've always used shampoo to clean my brushes.  Not even baby shampoo, just whatever I happen to be using at the time.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> I received a sample of lip gloss that is awesome! It leaves my lips all tingly and such with that "just been kissed hard" slight poofiness... but I can't remember what brand it is...




Lip injection!  I love it.


----------



## crabcake

elaine said:
			
		

> I've always used shampoo to clean my brushes.  Not even baby shampoo, just whatever I happen to be using at the time.


  TY! That's one less stop I need to make tonight. Infusion it is!


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> Lip injection!  I love it.


Thanks! I think I'll be getting some of that next time I order...


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Were you given a sample of lip injection by Too-Faced cosmetics?  It's marvelous!!  I combine it with Venom Flash for an extra kick.




I need something that will plump and still be able to use lip stain.


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> I need something that will plump and still be able to use lip stain.


I use my standard Revlon Colorstay base for color then after it dries I hit it with the Lip Injection and it works great...:shrug:


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> I use my standard Revlon Colorstay base for color then after it dries I hit it with the Lip Injection and it works great...:shrug:


Thanks.  I'll give that a try.  I guess I just didn't think of using the stain first, then the plumper.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:
			
		

> I may have and just didn't bother with it.  I've never heard I needed to "plump up" my lips, as I was blessed at birth with a full/pouty smacker.


Me, too, but not in an Angelina way.   However, this Lip Injection brings out your natural color, while adding a little something extra.


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Me, too, but not in an Angelina way.   However, this Lip Injection brings out your natural color, while adding a little something extra.


 When you mentioned it, I went up to check my freebies bag from my order and found this stuff _was_ in there. I'll check it out on a day I _don't_ have to work. I don't want to get over-plumped and have someone thing there's something wrong with me.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:
			
		

> When you mentioned it, I went up to check my freebies bag from my order and found this stuff _was_ in there. I'll check it out on a day I _don't_ have to work. I don't want to get over-plumped and have someone thing there's something wrong with me.


Not to worry; it's not that dramatic.  Besides, it only lasts for about a half-hour or so.


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Not to worry; it's not that dramatic.  Besides, it only lasts for about a half-hour or so.


 So it'll get me through a . 

 That might be a worthwhile expense.


----------



## crabcake

*Plumper-lip seekers*

Just came across this on overstock. Can't attest to it's worth but figured I'd pass it on.


----------



## vraiblonde

Two Sephora coupon codes for anyone interested:


PASSPORT2 gets your choice of three deluxe samples:  1 Cargo color card; a 2 oz. philosophy Margarita body wash; a Too Faced Diamond lip gloss.

GIFT13 gets you one of the following samples:  Bliss body butter; Lorac mascara; DKNY lip gloss; Sephora Piink powder.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> PASSPORT2 gets your choice of three deluxe samples:  1 Cargo color card; a 2 oz. philosophy Margarita body wash; a Too Faced Diamond lip gloss.


Oooh, somebody use this one and tell us how the Cargo color card works out.  It intrigues me, but not enough to buy one on my own.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Two Sephora coupon codes for anyone interested:
> 
> 
> PASSPORT2 gets your choice of three deluxe samples:  1 Cargo color card; a 2 oz. philosophy Margarita body wash; a Too Faced Diamond lip gloss.
> 
> GIFT13 gets you one of the following samples:  Bliss body butter; Lorac mascara; DKNY lip gloss; Sephora Piink powder.



I got the Bliss Body Butter last time.  Greasy.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> I got the Bliss Body Butter last time.  Greasy.


I don't do any of those types of things.  They are always greasy & messy - even the big jars at B&BW's.


----------



## K_Jo

I cleaned my brushes and they're all hanging upside down, drying!   I used Paul Mitchell Shampoo Three.

I must say, I love our little Bare Minerals Support Group.  No one cared about me when I was using Lancome.


----------



## mAlice

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I cleaned my brushes and they're all hanging upside down, drying!   I used Paul Mitchell Shampoo Three.
> 
> I must say, I love our little Bare Minerals Support Group.  No one cared about me when I was using Lancome.




That is not true.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I must say, I love our little Bare Minerals Support Group.  No one cared about me when I was using Lancome.


Sure we did.  However, we talked about you, not with you.  

I may wash my brushes this evening.  I wonder if they will like Redken Clear Moisture or Redken Smooth Down.


----------



## vraiblonde

I clean my brushes with a bar of shampoo that I thought was cool but had never used.  Works great and I'm glad it's not going to waste.


Also, one thing I don't like:  they call those pots of "glee" and "radiance" all-over face colors, designed to perk up your complexion.  But they make my face look too shiny and almost metallic.  It's okay if I add a little bit to the foundation before I buff it on, but to put it over the top of my makeup just doesn't look right.  They do, however, make a great enhancer for my naturally rosy cheeks, since I don't wear blush..


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Also, one thing I don't like:  they call those pots of "glee" and "radiance" all-over face colors, designed to perk up your complexion.  But they make my face look too shiny and almost metallic.


You don't literally put it all over your face, right?   I use a teensy bit and dab it onto the apples of my cheeks, brush it lightly down my nose, and across my forehead and chin.  It's a negligible amount, so you can barely tell it's there, but it adds a nice glow.  I only do that with the warmth.  If I use glee, I just put it on the apples of my cheeks.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> You don't literally put it all over your face, right?


Well, it said "all-over face color"  :shrug:  So I tried it yesterday and no-go.  My daughters wear shimmery foundation, but they're teenagers - they also wear glitter on their eyelids.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> You don't literally put it all over your face, right?   I use a teensy bit and dab it onto the apples of my cheeks, brush it lightly down my nose, and across my forehead and chin.  It's a negligible amount, so you can barely tell it's there, but it adds a nice glow.  I only do that with the warmth.  If I use glee, I just put it on the apples of my cheeks.


  I've been using an all-over shimmer for years now.  After I apply blush, I brush the shimmer on my cheeks, the middle of my forehead, and the bridge of my nose.  As Nickel stated, it adds an extra "glow" or sparkle.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Well, it said "all-over face color"  :shrug:  So I tried it yesterday and no-go.  My daughters wear shimmery foundation, but they're teenagers - they also wear glitter on their eyelids.


 Don't put it all over your face, silly!   I really don't know why they call it that, I just use it like blush or bronzer....a little dab'll do ya.  Try it my way, and see if that works for you.


----------



## vraiblonde

<-- Cosmetically challenged  


Okay, cool - so I don't have to give it away to the makeup vultures that raid my vanity on a regular basis.


----------



## pixiegirl

Vrai...  DO NOT put it on your nose!!!!!  Shiney, rosey noses are not cute!  Nic, Chasey...  What is wrong with you girls?


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Vrai...  DO NOT put it on your nose!!!!!  Shiney, rosey noses are not cute!  Nic, Chasey...  What is wrong with you girls?


 "Warmth" isn't rosy, it's like a bronzer. And Bare Minerals doesn't produce a shiny effect.  Like I said, it's a negligible amount, you can't even tell it's there.


----------



## nomoney

so is it a yay or nay for the glee? I was thinking of getting some.....


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> you can't even tell it's there.



Then why do it?


----------



## jwwb2000

nomoney said:
			
		

> so is it a yay or nay for the glee? I was thinking of getting some.....




Ask Crabcake....I sent her one of the larger sizes of it a couple weeks agao.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Then why do it?


Because I can! :hrmph:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> "Warmth" isn't rosy, it's like a bronzer. And Bare Minerals doesn't produce a shiny effect.  Like I said, it's a negligible amount, you can't even tell it's there.


I'll piggy-back Nic again.  It's a "highlighter" not actual glitter.  You apply it to the areas that direct sunlight hits you first - ie, your forehead, nose, cheeks, and chin.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:
			
		

> so is it a yay or nay for the glee? I was thinking of getting some.....


The glee is too dark for me.  I prefer something lighter.


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'll piggy-back Nic again.  It's a "highlighter" not actual glitter.  You apply it to the areas that direct sunlight hits you first - ie, your forehead, nose, cheeks, and chin.



Again, you want to highlight your nose?


----------



## mAlice

nomoney said:
			
		

> so is it a yay or nay for the glee? I was thinking of getting some.....




Girl uses Glee.  She has a pasty white porcelain doll complexion, looks great.  I haven't tried it yet, but I will and I'll get back to you.  Our complexions are similiar.


----------



## vraiblonde

nomoney said:
			
		

> so is it a yay or nay for the glee?


I like it used as a blusher, but not all over my face. It doesn't add a lot of color, just a bit of highlight.

The routine:

Foundation
Concealer
Warmth in the E pattern around my face
Smidge of Radiance on the apples of my cheeks
Finish with Mineral Veil

I bought the kit with Glee, Clear Radiance and Warm Radiance - comes in a pink zipper pouch. This will last me a lifetime, even after I gave the Glee to my DIL.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Again, you want to highlight your nose?


Yep.  I like the glowing, well-rested look. :shrug:


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Yep.  I like the glowing, well-rested look. :shrug:



I don't know what your nose has got to do with looking well rested but ok.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I don't know what your nose has got to do with looking well rested but ok.


And I suppose that's why you don't understand my shimmer application.  Not that it matters, though - everyone has their own routine.


----------



## crabcake

*The one thing I HATE about this stuff!*

That the names of each product are on the bottom of the jars, so I end up with a ton of stuff above the sifter in the pot, and inevitably spill some when I go to sprinkle what I need in the lid to swirl.  Why can't they put the name (i.e., concealer, foundation, glee, eye color, etc) on the top/lid? 

 Oh, and if anyone knows of a nice make-up trunk somewhere, lemme know. I saw the ones on sephora, but don't want to spend $100 on one. But something large enough to accomodate my make-up, brushes, and a couple other facial needs (cleansers) for overnighters.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> That the names of each product are on the bottom of the jars, so I end up with a ton of stuff above the sifter in the pot, and inevitably spill some when I go to sprinkle what I need in the lid to swirl.  Why can't they put the name (i.e., concealer, foundation, glee, eye color, etc) on the top/lid?
> 
> Oh, and if anyone knows of a nice make-up trunk somewhere, lemme know. I saw the ones on sephora, but don't want to spend $100 on one. But something large enough to accomodate my make-up, brushes, and a couple other facial needs (cleansers) for overnighters.


 Tell me about it!  The only one that says what it is on top is the Mineral Veil (which I freakin' spilled all over the bathroom floor at our new house a few weeks ago ).  I saw some train cases at Target once, but I don't remember what they look like.  I asked for a train case for Christmas but didn't get one mad so I guess I'll ask for one for my birthday. :hrmph:  Check eBay, I think I saw some on there a few months ago.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> Tell me about it! The only one that says what it is on top is the Mineral Veil (which I freakin' spilled all over the bathroom floor at our new house a few weeks ago ). I saw some train cases at Target once, but I don't remember what they look like. I asked for a train case for Christmas but didn't get one mad so I guess I'll ask for one for my birthday. :hrmph:


 The MV is the one I spill the most, probably b/c it's such a big container (I bought the big one, and put the little one in the compact to keep in my purse. )

 I like the $90 one from Sephora, but I wanna see if I can find one out there for less. I might just buy a tackle box and paint it myself if I don't find something that blows my skirt up.


----------



## sweetpea

crabcake said:
			
		

> The MV is the one I spill the most, probably b/c it's such a big container (I bought the big one, and put the little one in the compact to keep in my purse. )
> 
> I like the $90 one from Sephora, but I wanna see if I can find one out there for less. I might just buy a tackle box and paint it myself if I don't find something that blows my skirt up.


I've got a box from Caboodles...had the damn thing for every bit of 16 yrs...and it looks like a tackle box too


----------



## crabcake

Here ya go Nic; it's vintage.


----------



## crabcake

sweetpea said:
			
		

> I've got a box from Caboodles...had the damn thing for every bit of 16 yrs...and it looks like a tackle box too


 That's all they really are; glorified tackle boxes for 10 times the price.


----------



## sweetpea

crabcake said:
			
		

> That's all they really are; glorified tackle boxes for 10 times the price.


That is so true but as long as I've had it I've more than got my moneys worth. Still use it too...it's even got a handy dandy mirror so you can raise the shelves up and put your face on w/ everything right at your fingertipsBeauty made easy


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Here ya go Nic; it's vintage.


 Ew! 

I just bought one for 1.25.  Shipping is like $20 (that's where they get ya I guess), but it's cheaper than the $90 one at Sephora, and is basically the same thing.


----------



## crabcake

I'm looking for something like this one. I don't like the itsy bitsy compartments most of 'em have. The 3-tiered feature of this one is good b/c the top could be for "eyes", second for "cheeks" (blush and shimmer crap) and third for "face" (foundation/concealer) and lips, and the bottom section (depending on how much room is down there once it's closed) could be for brushes and other facial products (cleansers, moisturizers, etc.). 

 Holy hell:


> Shipping in the USA is $23.99 ...


 That's cool if you win the auction for $5-10, but if you do BIN like I usually do cuz I am not patient enough for the auction to end.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> Ew!
> 
> I just bought one for 1.25.  Shipping is like $20 (that's where they get ya I guess), but it's cheaper than the $90 one at Sephora, and is basically the same thing.


 Which one did ya get? Linkie? :shrug:


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> Ew!


Girl...stop actin like you don't like it...I know you're biddin on that thing right now as we speak


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Which one did ya get? Linkie? :shrug:


This one. I actually like the smaller compartments, a lot of my eyeshadows and lipsticks/glosses would fit inside.  Plus if it sucks, it was only $25 and I can give it to someone else and buy a new one.


----------



## crabcake

*See Sweetpea ...*

I told ya 




> You are bidding on 1 Brand New Aluminum Cosmetic/Fishing                      tackle box.  This case has many compartments to put all                      your make-up or fishing/screws.


 I don't know any of my screws would fit in that thing.


----------



## sweetpea

crabcake said:
			
		

> I told ya
> 
> 
> I don't know any of my screws would fit in that thing.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> This one. I actually like the smaller compartments, a lot of my eyeshadows and lipsticks/glosses would fit inside. Plus if it sucks, it was only $25 and I can give it to someone else and buy a new one.


 I saw that one too and kinda like it. The compartments aren't _that_ small as some others.  I wonder what kinda space is available under the compartments when they're collapsed (to store brushes and crap).


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> I saw that one too and kinda like it. The compartments aren't _that_ small as some others.  I wonder what kinda space is available under the compartments when they're collapsed (to store brushes and crap).


 I guess we'll find out in 7-10 business days.


----------



## crabcake

*Not only is it ugly ...*

it's "couture"


----------



## K_Jo

I hate Warmth.  

I love Bisque.


----------



## crabcake

This site has a lot of functional lookin' train cases.


----------



## Christy

crabcake said:
			
		

> This site has a lot of functional lookin' train cases.


Hells bells! http://www.cococosmetics.com/larblactrain.html   Whoever needs that much makeup storage should just give it up and become a recluse. :shrug:


----------



## crabcake

Christy said:
			
		

> Hells bells! http://www.cococosmetics.com/larblactrain.html   Whoever needs that much makeup storage should just give it up and become a recluse. :shrug:


  I think that's more for a make-up pro/artist.


----------



## crabcake

I'm liking this one. It looks versatile, deep and functional. 

  And this one.  

 ANNNNDDDDD this one.


----------



## Nickel

If my ghey cheap one sucks I'm gonna use it to store nail polish and get this one!


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:
			
		

> Whoever needs that much makeup storage should just give it up and become a recluse.


For real.  A whole trunk just for makeup???

I have a little foldover pouch thingy that has three zippered compartments - holds everything I need, including Qtips, dental floss and such.  My body wash, moisturizer, etc goes into Ziploc bags so they don't explode all over everything while freezing in the baggage compartment of the plane.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> For real.  A whole trunk just for makeup???
> 
> I have a little foldover pouch thingy that has three zippered compartments - holds everything I need, including Qtips, dental floss and such. My body wash, moisturizer, etc goes into Ziploc bags so they don't explode all over everything while freezing in the baggage compartment of the plane.


 One like she posted is for people who do make-up for a living. 

 I don't like 'pouches' b/c (like with the BE make-up), when you open it up, it's all over the place and above the sifter and messy as hell. I want something sturdy that I can use at home to organize stuff that I can easily grab and go for weekends away or an overnight or whatever.


----------



## Christy

Alright, someone needs to put together a comprehensive list of beauty must haves from this thread.  I'm tired trying to locate stuff that was posted ages ago. 


Vrai, what was your mascara recommendation? Dior? What kind?

Is that lip stuff you all have been discussing really that good?  (since it's pricey).  It sounds kind of scary, I'm not sure how I'd react to having puffy lips. 
Morgan, what is the crap you use to buff your face off?  (again, another product that sounds scary) 

I still really dig the "Gingerbread Man" bath stuff from Philosophy.  I'm ordering a big bottle now that my sample is gone.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:
			
		

> Vrai, what was your mascara recommendation? Dior? What kind?


DiorShow.  I swear, I have the skimpiest rabbit lashes in the western hemisphere, but this mascara makes me gorgeous


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> DiorShow. I swear, I have the skimpiest rabbit lashes in the western hemisphere, but this mascara makes me gorgeous


Me too.   Is it the regular or waterproof?


----------



## crabcake

Christy said:
			
		

> Morgan, what is the crap you use to buff your face off?  (again, another product that sounds scary)


 She was talking about microdermabrasion. You can buy a kit (the little handheld gadget thingy, the sponge that goes on it and the creme crystals at Sally, Walmart/Target, the pharmacy, or you could get one that's more costly online ... Sephora probably has one.


----------



## morganj614

Buff my face off?  I got mine at Target and it is Spa Sciences. I also got my glycolic peel there and that is called Face Lift. Now I did break out this week but that's because the peel is new and I should get used to it. Maybe it's puberty? :shrug:



			
				Christy said:
			
		

> Alright, someone needs to put together a comprehensive list of beauty must haves from this thread.  I'm tired trying to locate stuff that was posted ages ago.
> 
> 
> Vrai, what was your mascara recommendation? Dior? What kind?
> 
> Is that lip stuff you all have been discussing really that good?  (since it's pricey).  It sounds kind of scary, I'm not sure how I'd react to having puffy lips.
> Morgan, what is the crap you use to buff your face off?  (again, another product that sounds scary)
> 
> I still really dig the "Gingerbread Man" bath stuff from Philosophy.  I'm ordering a big bottle now that my sample is gone.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I'm up to $55 in purchases online at Sephora.  Can you think of anything I MUST have/try?


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'm up to $55 in purchases online at Sephora.  Can you think of anything I MUST have/try?




ISSEY MIYAKE eau de toilette


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> ISSEY MIYAKE eau de toilette


I love Issey!  I used to wear his stuff a few years ago, and I've always wanted to purchase another bottle.  It's the round, orange ball.  He's not too bad on the eyes, either.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> You apply it to the areas that direct sunlight hits you first - ie, your forehead, *nose*, cheeks, and chin.


You are right, Pixie is wrong.  I just dusted a bit on the bridge of my nose and it gives you this cute been-in-the-sun look.

I also added a bit of Warmth to the foundation before I buffed it on and I really like that look - sunkissed without being too dark or fakey looking.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You are right, Pixie is wrong.  I just dusted a bit on the bridge of my nose and it gives you this cute been-in-the-sun look.
> 
> I also added a bit of Warmth to the foundation before I buffed it on and I really like that look - sunkissed without being too dark or fakey looking.


I said it first!


----------



## pixiegirl

You're all wrong!  You're not suppose to put anything on yer nose.  Especially anything that has a shine/shimmer cause it makes ya look greasey!    

But you guys go right ahead.......


Rose and I are going to Pentagon City tomorrow and I plan on stopping by both MAC and Sephora while there.  I'll ask at both and report back on Monday!


----------



## CMC122

I'm with the gang on this one  I always put the bronzer I have on my nose to keep that sunkist look


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You're all wrong!  You're not suppose to put anything on yer nose.  Especially anything that has a shine/shimmer cause it makes ya look greasey!


 It's not a shine or a shimmer.  Bare Minerals are ground minerals and produce a unique effect.  Not a powdery look, not shimmery, not shiny.  Any makeup person worth their salt will tell you to brush your bronzer where the sun hits first.


----------



## Pete

A controversey!

Lets let the Maestro make the call.  PT what say you?


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> It's not a shine or a shimmer.  Bare Minerals are ground minerals and produce a unique effect.  Not a powdery look, not shimmery, not shiny.  Any makeup person worth their salt will tell you to brush your bronzer where the sun hits first.


Let it go, Nickel. We will all finally have a "one up" on Pixie with our sun kissed little noses and her pale pokey one...


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> It's not a shine or a shimmer.  Bare Minerals are ground minerals and produce a unique effect.  Not a powdery look, not shimmery, not shiny.  Any makeup person worth their salt will tell you to brush your bronzer where the sun hits first.



And what conclusion was I suppose to talk about with all this talk of "shimmer"?

Vrai
Also, one thing I don't like: they call those pots of "glee" and "radiance" all-over face colors, designed to perk up your complexion. But they make my face look too shiny and almost metallic. It's okay if I add a little bit to the foundation before I buff it on, but to put it over the top of my makeup just doesn't look right. They do, however, make a great enhancer for my naturally rosy cheeks, since I don't wear blush..


Well, it said "all-over face color"  So I tried it yesterday and no-go. My daughters wear shimmery foundation, but they're teenagers - they also wear glitter on their eyelids.  


Chasey
I've been using an all-over shimmer for years now. After I apply blush, I brush the shimmer on my cheeks, the middle of my forehead, and the bridge of my nose. As Nickel stated, it adds an extra "glow" or sparkle.

So....


----------



## mAlice

Entertainment Headline:

All the Women at the Party wore Bare Minerals, Kwillia Juggled


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> Entertainment Headline:
> 
> All the Women at the Party wore Bare Minerals, Kwillia Juggled


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

>




teehee


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> And what conclusion was I suppose to talk about with all this talk of "shimmer"?


 I don't know, ask Chasey and Vrai, they're the ones who said it was shimmery.   It's not.  At least not on my face.  I agree that nothing shimmery should be put on your nose.  So you are right, no to shiny noses and I am right, yes to a little warmth on your nose.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> I don't know, ask Chasey and Vrai, they're the ones who said it was shimmery.   It's not.  At least not on my face.  I agree that nothing shimmery should be put on your nose.  So you are right, no to shiny noses and I am right, yes to a little warmth on your nose.



   Want a going away present from the Body Shop?


----------



## Elle

OK, after all this thread and watching 4 of the infomercials I think I'm ready to purchase.  I have a couple of questions first though:

Is it better to buy through Bare Essentials or Sephora? 

If Sephora, anyone got any coupons/codes that are current?

Do you use the same brush for all 3 powder applications?

And from what was mentioned before, if in doubt about what shade you are, go with the lighter option?


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Want a going away present from the Body Shop?


----------



## mAlice

Elle said:
			
		

> Is it better to buy through Bare Essentials or Sephora?
> 
> If Sephora, anyone got any coupons/codes that are current?
> 
> Do you use the same brush for all 3 powder applications?
> 
> And from what was mentioned before, if in doubt about what shade you are, go with the lighter option?




1.  I prefer buying from Sephora because they don't set you up with an account that automatically sends make up to you.  Had I ordered from BM I would have had to cancel my "membership".

2. I think someone posted new codes a few pages back.

3. No.

4.  I wouldn't, but that's just me.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You are right, Pixie is wrong.  I just dusted a bit on the bridge of my nose and it gives you this cute been-in-the-sun look.


Cute, huh?  I'm glad you like the look, vrai.   Estee Lauder used to sell a tube of the "been-in-the-sun" look.  I've been using it here/there for about 4 years now.  I don't wear it much in the winter, but lots of times in the summer.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I don't know, ask Chasey and Vrai, they're the ones who said it was shimmery.   It's not.  At least not on my face.  I agree that nothing shimmery should be put on your nose.  So you are right, no to shiny noses and I am right, yes to a little warmth on your nose.


But technically, it is a shimmer.  Granted, it's not glitter central, but it does add a bit of extra lighting to your skin.  

Vrai, if you're going out wearing a spaghetti strap (or similar) outfit, dab some on your shoulders and also, that bone from shoulder to shoulder just above your chest.


----------



## kwillia

Elle said:
			
		

> OK, after all this thread and watching 4 of the infomercials I think I'm ready to purchase.  I have a couple of questions first though:
> 
> Is it better to buy through Bare Essentials or Sephora?
> 
> If Sephora, anyone got any coupons/codes that are current?
> 
> Do you use the same brush for all 3 powder applications?
> 
> And from what was mentioned before, if in doubt about what shade you are, go with the lighter option?


I ordered my starter kit directly from Sephora. I can't say one way or the other which was is better. Vrai just posted some recent promo codes. The brushes that come with your starter kit are all you need for all of the products in the kit. You will definately want to do the "light" kit.... it would be perfect for you...


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> Entertainment Headline:
> 
> All the Women at the Party wore Bare Minerals, Kwillia Juggled


I didn't... 

Pixie, you gonna set me up tomorrow?


----------



## Nickel

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Pixie, you gonna set me up tomorrow?


Tell her I want some passion fruit body butter with a pink bow on it.


----------



## nomoney

kwillia said:
			
		

> I ordered my starter kit directly from Sephora. I can't say one way or the other which was is better. Vrai just posted some recent promo codes. The brushes that come with your starter kit are all you need for all of the products in the kit. You will definately want to do the "light" kit.... it would be perfect for you...


I thought light was for albinos and redheads?? 

I got the medium ...and elle's pretty close to my shade  - i think.


----------



## Nickel

nomoney said:
			
		

> I thought light was for albinos and redheads??
> 
> I got the medium ...and elle's pretty close to my shade  - i think.


  I'm a "light" and I'm not albino and I have dark brown hair.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

nomoney said:
			
		

> I thought light was for albinos and redheads??
> 
> I got the medium ...and elle's pretty close to my shade  - i think.


I got the medium, too, and it's a perfect match.


----------



## RoseRed

Nickel said:
			
		

> Tell her I want some passion fruit body butter with a pink bow on it.


Bump for Pixie...


----------



## nomoney

Nickel said:
			
		

> I'm a "light" and I'm not albino and I have dark brown hair.


 
ya but you look like a holocaust throw back...doesn't count 











:


----------



## Nickel

nomoney said:
			
		

> ya but you look like a holocaust throw back...doesn't count
> 
> :


Nuh-uh, stumpy.


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> I'm a "light" and I'm not albino and I have dark brown hair.


 And I damn near burst into flames if I'm in the sun too long


----------



## nomoney

get the medium elle.  there are two shades in the med kit.  you could use the light med during winter and the other during summer.  I use the darker now thanks to my mixed heritage   Im gonna have to buy the black womans brand come summer


----------



## kwillia

nomoney said:
			
		

> I thought light was for albinos and redheads??
> 
> I got the medium ...and elle's pretty close to my shade  - i think.


Light works well for me...:shrug:


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I got the medium, too, and it's a perfect match.


And you do tanning... I don't think Elle does.


----------



## nomoney

kwillia said:
			
		

> Light works well for me...:shrug:


you should try my med.  wonder if there's that much difference though since it's so subtle to begin with.


----------



## pixiegirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I didn't...
> 
> Pixie, you gonna set me up tomorrow?



I'm not sold on the BM product yet.  I'm a MAC girl and have been for years.  When I find something I really like it's hard to get me to try something new.  We can go to Sephora and check it out though.  I may end up a changed woman!


----------



## kwillia

nomoney said:
			
		

> you should try my med.  wonder if there's that much difference though since it's so subtle to begin with.


Medium probably works for you since you don't have indoor plumbing and all... but I would be willing to bet Elle washes her face daily...:shrug:


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Tell her I want some passion fruit body butter with a pink bow on it.



I'll hook you up!  I'm almost out of coconut BB myself!


----------



## RoseRed

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm not sold on the BM product yet.  I'm a MAC girl and have been for years.  When I find something I really like it's hard to get me to try something new.  We can go to Sephora and check it out though.  I may end up a changed woman!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> And you do tanning... I don't think Elle does.


I tan in the summer.  I'm white as can be now.


----------



## Elle

Thanks ladies

nomo & Kwillia you are too much.  wonder if jabba got hers yet, I'd just stop by and do a sample of what she has and just go from there.


----------



## kwillia

Elle said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies
> 
> nomo & Kwillia you are too much.  wonder if jabba got hers yet, I'd just stop by and do a sample of what she has and just go from there.


That's your best bet. Also, make plans to stop by K_Jo's and try her kit. She ordered the Oompa Orange shade line...


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'll hook you up!  I'm almost out of coconut BB myself!


 I'm gonna miss Pentagon City when I move.


----------



## pixiegirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

>



I love girl days!  Makeup and shoes and bags, oh my!    

I'll buy ya lunch at Hops or Don Pablos too since I couldn't find a sitter last night!


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> I said it first!


You are right, Pixie is wrong.


----------



## pixiegirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You are right, Pixie is wrong.



Nic and I already decided that you and Chasey are wrong for calling it shimmer.


----------



## RoseRed

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I love girl days!  Makeup and shoes and bags, oh my!
> 
> I'll buy ya lunch at Hops or Don Pablos too since I couldn't find a sitter last night!


    I have never been to either one!


----------



## vraiblonde

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Nic and I already decided that you and Chasey are wrong for calling it shimmer.


I'd still call it shimmer. Not shiny or glittery, but definitely a slight shimmer. I don't notice it when it's just on my cheeks and the bridge of my nose, but it was really noticeable when I did my all-over face experiment. 

Maybe I'd more call it "highlighter".


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> my all-over face experiment.


That is cracking me up.   The first time I used it I thought to myself "They really shouldn't call it All Over Face Color, some loon is gonna put this crap all over their face".


----------



## vraiblonde

Elle said:
			
		

> Is it better to buy through Bare Essentials or Sephora?
> 
> If Sephora, anyone got any coupons/codes that are current?
> 
> Do you use the same brush for all 3 powder applications?
> 
> And from what was mentioned before, if in doubt about what shade you are, go with the lighter option?


Sephora is better because they have a much larger selection (if you can believe that) and they give you free samples.

I posted two codes in here a few days ago.  Search this thread for "philosophy" and it will be in the most recent post of mine that comes up.

No - the starter kit comes with a brush for the foundation and a blush-type brush.

Try Jabba's and see if hers is the right shade for you.  You can also mix a little Warmth with the foundation and it deepens the shade.


----------



## pixiegirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Maybe I'd more call it "highlighter".



Well then there you have it.  You failed to properly explain what it was and from your posts I was misinformed as to what it really was.   

I still stand by my original comment, you don't put anything shiney on your nose!


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> some loon


 

I just got my eyeshadows in the other day and I LOVE THEM!!!  I bought some samples from eBay and I liked them but they weren't my colors so I gave them to the vultures.  I ordered Vanilla Sugar eyeshadow for highlighting and an assortment of brown/tan Glimmers for the eyelid, plus the eyeliner kit.

Wednesday we were out to dinner for Grandma's birthday and I didn't even need to touch it up before we went - it literally lasted from 8am to when I washed my face at midnight.  The liner stays put, too, whether you apply it wet or dry.

AND, last but not least, I got the brushless mascara.  It's okay alone, but if you use it over your regular mascara, VA VA VOOM!  Big ol' fat lashes!  

I like makeup


----------



## crabcake

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm not sold on the BM product yet. I'm a MAC girl and have been for years. When I find something I really like it's hard to get me to try something new. We can go to Sephora and check it out though. I may end up a changed woman!


 Be sure to grab a hand mirror and go out of the bright lights to check yourself out. I didn't like the way it looked on me under those bright ass lights in Sephora, but in natural/typical lighting, I was sold.


----------



## JabbaJawz

Elle said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies
> 
> nomo & Kwillia you are too much.  wonder if jabba got hers yet, I'd just stop by and do a sample of what she has and just go from there.



You know I did, sugarbaby!  I got the super duper kit (hee hee, you starter kit loserssssss! ) for my birthday, and also 4 extra eye shadows and junk that I wanted, too.  My Mom ordered the kit direct from BareMinerals, and Digs ordered the extra stuff from Sephora.  I was too busy fooling with my new iPod to watch the video so I haven't busted into it yet, but I hope to get a chance this weekend!


----------



## virgovictoria

I just don't wear all of this makeup   Or know how


----------



## vraiblonde

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I just don't wear all of this makeup  Or know how


  I was challenged as well.

But hey!  Next time I come down, instead of drinking at some bar, we should have a girls get-together and play beauty parlor!  

Wouldn't that be fun?  We can do it at Kwilly's Mom's place


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I was challenged as well.
> 
> But hey!  Next time I come down, instead of drinking at some bar, we should have a girls get-together and play beauty parlor!
> 
> Wouldn't that be fun?  We can do it at Kwilly's Mom's place


  I'll bring the Bisque!


----------



## virgovictoria

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I was challenged as well.
> 
> But hey!  Next time I come down, instead of drinking at some bar, we should have a girls get-together and play beauty parlor!
> 
> Wouldn't that be fun?  We can do it at Kwilly's Mom's place


OOOOOOH!!!!  Can we all wear tiaras too!!    How much fun would that be!!!!


----------



## RoseRed

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> OOOOOOH!!!!  Can we all wear tombstones too!!    How much fun would that be!!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> OOOOOOH!!!! Can we all wear tiaras too!!


Everyone except Catt - the dog ate hers.


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Everyone except Catt - the dog ate hers.


Well, I have nine tiaras.  She can borrow one of mine.


----------



## crabcake

*Another trip to Sephora ...*

Lorac sheer wash lip/cheek tint: This stuff rocks! Elaine had talked about lip stains, and I'd never used one so I thought I'd check out the selection. This one is cool b/c it goes on sheer, but if you want to darken it, just add a little more, a little more, etc. till you get the look/color you want. But the littlest, itsy-est bit goes a loooooong way. I like natural looking make-up vs. bright lipsticks and goopy pinks and crap, so this stuff is good for me b/c it doesn't look like you have any lipstick on; just a nice coloring to your lips. Thanks Elaine!   

 Also picked up Sephora's Chocolate Body Glosser (basically a bronzing stick): comes in a deodorant-like stick, goes on light in color and has a glitter/shimmer effect. No worries, Pixie; I promise not to put it on my nose.  But it can be used anywhere on the body.  

 And last but not least, the BE Quick Change brush cleaner. The chic at Sephora said that if you spritz a bit on a tissue, then swipe your brush back and forth over it after each or every other use, it'll keep them clean and extend the time in between brush washings. Kinda steep at $18, but what the hell. 

 Also, Nic -- they had a cute pink make-up train case that was on sale. Not sure if it's on sale on the website though.


----------



## Christy

Okay, I'm still trying to fully understand the greatness of the lip fusion stuff.  It's really pricey, just to have fat lips, especially if your lips are normal size and "plumping" might make you look freakish. 

I can't decide on the bare minerals eyeshadows either.  Currently, I just use the warmth, and some of the gold glittery bare escentuals stuff I bought from ebay.  It works out fine, and isn't obnoxious, but I'm thinking of buying the eyeliner package (haven't worn eyeliner in YEARS). Suggestions?  

Please chime in, I'm finishing up my order, and I need to do it soon before I break the bank.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of buying the eyeliner package (haven't worn eyeliner in YEARS). Suggestions?


You can use the eyeliner either wet (for a more dramatic line) or dry (for more subtle).  As fair as you are, you might think the eyeliners in the kit are too dark.  Get an eyeshadow instead, with the liner brush, and maybe try that for eyeliner.


----------



## vraiblonde

Oh yeah, and the eyeshadows/glimmers are a  shade or two darker IRL than it shows on the Sephora website.


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You can use the eyeliner either wet (for a more dramatic line) or dry (for more subtle). As fair as you are, you might think the eyeliners in the kit are too dark. Get an eyeshadow instead, with the liner brush, and maybe try that for eyeliner.


What color eyeshadow's ya think?  They have the "wine country" kit, which fits my personality,  but may just look like hell on me.  Then there is the "meet the browns", brown looks pretty good on me, plus I could use it as a liner.  Definitely not going with greens.  Green eyeshadow has always clashed with my baby blues.  

How is the glee as far as blush?  I think I need a pinker shade than the warmth, especially when summer rolls around.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:
			
		

> What color eyeshadow's ya think?


You could do the Meet the Browns - then the darker one can be an eyeliner.

The glee isn't really a blush - it's more of a highlighter - but you could probably use it as blush because your complexion is so light.


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You could do the Meet the Browns - then the darker one can be an eyeliner.
> 
> The glee isn't really a blush - it's more of a highlighter - but you could probably use it as blush because your complexion is so light.


We really need to have a girls night make-up party, so we can do make-over's on each other before actually forking out the cash to buy something that may just look horrid.  

I'll volunteer my place and send the rest of the family to a hotel.


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You could do the Meet the Browns - then the darker one can be an eyeliner.


That's what I was gearing towards.  The wine country stuff is bolder, and more of a statement, but I think I'm more of a conservative when it comes to eyeshadow.   

(This from a woman who special ordered a giant sized red sofa)


----------



## JabbaJawz

I'm overwhelmed already!  I've opened my box of stuff a few times and read the directions, but need to swipe off all of my makeup and pop in the How-To DVD.  I'm skeered...there are about 20 little round jars of stuff.  Watch, I'm going to end up with them all over my face where they don't belong!


----------



## RoseRed

Okay, I confess.  Pixie and I went into Sephora today, but I ended up buying Mac instead.


----------



## K_Jo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Okay, I confess.  Pixie and I went into Sephora today, but I ended up buying Mac instead.


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:
			
		

> We really need to have a girls night make-up party, so we can do make-over's on each other before actually forking out the cash to buy something that may just look horrid.
> 
> I'll volunteer my place and send the rest of the family to a hotel.




I'll come, but I ain't playin'....as long as it's the middle of summer when I have a free weekend.


----------



## Christy

elaine said:
			
		

> I'll come, but I ain't playin'....as long as it's the middle of summer when I have a free weekend.


c'mon, I want you to give me a fat lip!


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:
			
		

> c'mon, I want you to give me a fat lip!



I'm not sharin' my fat lip smacky.


----------



## Christy

elaine said:
			
		

> I'm not sharin' my fat lip smacky.


  See if I ever share with you again.  

I MUST know what I look like with Angelina J. lips.


----------



## crabcake

I checked the "Lip Injection" out tonight, and I gotta say, while it tingles your lips a bit, I didn't notice any _real_ plumping; it's more the illusion of plumping b/c of the glossy look, IMO. I dig the tingle though ... I think Kwillia said it was like you'd just gotten kissed on the smacker really hard/good.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:
			
		

> What color eyeshadow's ya think?  They have the "wine country" kit, which fits my personality,  but may just look like hell on me.  Then there is the "meet the browns", brown looks pretty good on me, plus I could use it as a liner.  Definitely not going with greens.  Green eyeshadow has always clashed with my baby blues.
> 
> How is the glee as far as blush?  I think I need a pinker shade than the warmth, especially when summer rolls around.


I have glee and its dark!  I don't really use it much because it's too dark.  I use the warmth everyday.  As far as eyeliner, I'm stuck on Revlon Colorstay.  I've tried eyeliner after eyeliner, and I can honestly say, this is the best stuff ever!!  It stays on ALL day and ALL night!!  Everything else just ends up 'bleeding' after a few hours, but not this stuff.


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Okay, I confess.  Pixie and I went into Sephora today, but I ended up buying Mac instead.


Start your own tread...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:
			
		

> I checked the "Lip Injection" out tonight, and I gotta say, while it tingles your lips a bit, I didn't notice any _real_ plumping; it's more the illusion of plumping b/c of the glossy look, IMO. I dig the tingle though ... I think Kwillia said it was like you'd just gotten kissed on the smacker really hard/good.


Actually, it circulates the blood vessels in your lips so that your "natural" color is  enhanced.  The full-size tube is $18 online at Sephora.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Start your own tread...



You love me and want to kiss meeee......


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You love me and want to kiss meeee......


HFB, my favorite Californian bombshell...

What swayed you to MAC... there than wanting to be just like Pixie...:shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> HFB, my favorite Californian bombshell...
> 
> What swayed you to MAC... there than wanting to be just like Pixie...:shrug:



It's tomorrow...

I liked what I saw...  :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:
			
		

> It's tomorrow...
> 
> I liked what I saw...  :shrug:


Oops, I thought today was tomorrow but in fact it's really only today...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oops, I thought today was tomorrow but in fact it's really only today...


Wait until 1:27am, then I am validated.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oops, I thought today was tomorrow but in fact it's really only today...


Who's on first?


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Actually, it circulates the blood vessels in your lips so that your "natural" color is enhanced. The full-size tube is $18 online at Sephora.


 I'd buy that (the natural color enhancement), but as far as truly "plumping" your lips, I don't see any change. 

 I do like it for the glossing effect though.


----------



## mAlice

crabcake said:
			
		

> I'd buy that (the natural color enhancement), but as far as truly "plumping" your lips, I don't see any change.
> 
> I do like it for the glossing effect though.



I see a difference when I use it.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> I see a difference when I use it.


----------



## camily

You will not believe it but, I had a dream last night about Bare Minerals. I saw it on TV and went all crazy saying how much I wanted it. I need to get out more.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

>




Cut it out.  People are gonna' talk.


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> Cut it out.  People are gonna' talk.


They will now...


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> They will now...



I've changed my mind.  Let them talk.  I have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## camily

elaine said:
			
		

> I see a difference when I use it.


I bought the same kind of thing at Victoria's Secret and like it. It makes my lips kinda tingly though. Does that happen with the Bare Minerals one too?


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> I've changed my mind.  Let them talk.  I have nothing to be ashamed of.


Me neither, since I have come of age.


----------



## mAlice

camily said:
			
		

> I bought the same kind of thing at Victoria's Secret and like it. It makes my lips kinda tingly though. Does that happen with the Bare Minerals one too?



Yep.  Is the VS fat lip plumpy less expensive? I'd give it a try.


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Me neither, since I have come of age.



Love you so much can't count all the ways
I'd die for you girl and all they can say is
"He's not your kind"

They never get tired of puttin' me down and 
I never know when I come around
What I'm gonna find
Don't let them make up your mind
Don't you know

Girl, you'll be a woman soon
Please come take my hand
Girl, you'll be a woman soon
Soon, you'll need a man

I've been misunderstood for all of my life
But what they're sayin', girl, just cuts like a knife
"The boy's no good"

Well, I finally found what I've been lookin' for
But if they get a chance they'll end it for sure
Sure they would 
Baby I've done all I could
it's up to you

Girl, you'll be a woman soon
Please come take my hand
Girl, you'll be a woman soon
Soon, you'll need a man


----------



## camily

elaine said:
			
		

> Yep.  Is the VS fat lip plumpy less expensive? I'd give it a try.


I want to say it was about $15 or so. Not too bad. It might have been a little more.


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I have glee and its dark! I don't really use it much because it's too dark. I use the warmth everyday. As far as eyeliner, I'm stuck on Revlon Colorstay. I've tried eyeliner after eyeliner, and I can honestly say, this is the best stuff ever!! It stays on ALL day and ALL night!! Everything else just ends up 'bleeding' after a few hours, but not this stuff.


I'll swap you a tub of medium cover for your tub of glee.


----------



## mAlice

camily said:
			
		

> I want to say it was about $15 or so. Not too bad. It might have been a little more.



'bout the same.  Maybe I'll give it a try.  Is it tinted?


----------



## RoseRed

camily said:
			
		

> I bought the same kind of thing at Victoria's Secret and like it. It makes my lips kinda tingly though. Does that happen with the Bare Minerals one too?



Pixie and & were there yesterday and I mentioned something about the lip plumper.  The check out girl (who was black) said it didn't work, even though she said she already had enough lips.    She said it stung like an SOB...


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Pixie and & were there yesterday and I mentioned something about the lip plumper.  The check out girl (who was black) said it didn't work, even though she said she already had enough lips.    She said it stung like an SOB...




Go take your nap so you can come over.


----------



## camily

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Pixie and & were there yesterday and I mentioned something about the lip plumper.  The check out girl (who was black) said it didn't work, even though she said she already had enough lips.    She said it stung like an SOB...


I see a difference when I wear it and I would say just a little tingly, nowhere near a "sting" though. I'm not saying my lips look like Melanie Griffith when I wear it, but I would say they are fuller. I notice it, but probably not Joe Neckbone on the street.


----------



## camily

elaine said:
			
		

> 'bout the same.  Maybe I'll give it a try.  Is it tinted?


Nope, clear. It comes out on a little brush and you twist the bottom to fill the brush. Kinda cool.


----------



## mAlice

camily said:
			
		

> Nope, clear. It comes out on a little brush and you twist the bottom to fill the brush. Kinda cool.




Is it a hair brush, or a sponge brush?


----------



## camily

elaine said:
			
		

> Is it a hair brush, or a sponge brush?


Hair brush. Like a little paintbrush. Now that I think about it, it may have a VERY faint tint. I just went and looked at it and the bush is slightly pink, but when I put a little on my finger and my lips I can't see any color.


----------



## MMDad

camily said:
			
		

> Hair brush. Like a little paintbrush. Now that I think about it, it may have a VERY faint tint. I just went and looked at it and the bush is slightly* pink*, but when I put a little on my finger and *my lips * I can't see any color.


----------



## mAlice

camily said:
			
		

> Hair brush. Like a little paintbrush. Now that I think about it, it may have a VERY faint tint. I just went and looked at it and the bush is slightly pink, but when I put a little on my finger and my lips I can't see any color.



Thanks.  I think I will try it.  I think I might the brush better than the sponge.


----------



## Christy

elaine said:
			
		

> Thanks. I think I will try it. I think I will give Christy my other lip smacky stuff because she needs my charity after her most recent purchase at Sephora has put her in the poor house.


:fixed:


----------



## camily

MMDad said:
			
		

>


   You are sooo not right.


----------



## crabcake

elaine said:
			
		

> I see a difference when I use it.


 Maybe my lips are already maxed out in plump-age.


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:
			
		

> :fixed:



Oh, puh-leeeeze.  I've made several Sephora purchases in the last two months.  I'm still xmas broke.  But, it could happen.

What's it worth to you?  If you're broke, wouldn't you like to sell something?


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> Maybe my lips are already maxed out in plump-age.


Here... let me help...  How they lookin' now...


----------



## mAlice

crabcake said:
			
		

> Maybe my lips are already maxed out in plump-age.



Perhaps...ya' know I tried it over the lip stain, and it didn't work.  It only seems to work for me on bare lips.


----------



## Christy

elaine said:
			
		

> What's it worth to you? If you're broke, wouldn't you like to sell something?


No,   not until I get a new one in August.   But you can keep custody of it until then.


----------



## crabcake

elaine said:
			
		

> Perhaps...ya' know I tried it over the lip stain, and it didn't work. It only seems to work for me on bare lips.


  Could be. When I put it on last night, I had it on over the stain as well.  I like clear/neutral lip stuff b/c I tend to go with more "dramatic" (but not crazy) eyes when I do my make-up, and if I have a color on my lips that strays to far off from natural/neutral, it's too "busy" looking because my kisser is more on the full side already. Anymore, I use a clear gloss or a plain moisturizing chapstick to keep my kisser soft. 

 But that Lorac lip stain stuff I picked up yesterday is pretty good in terms of lasting/staying power, and I like the versatility of being able to increase the color if I want to with it.


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> Here... let me help...  How they lookin' now...


 Still perfect!


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> Still perfect!


:bragulator:


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> :bragulator:


 Don't hate.  

 It makes you get wrinkles.


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:
			
		

> No,   not until I get a new one in August.   But you can keep custody of it until then.



That work out perfect 'cuz I'm gettin' ready to order one.

http://www.moresca.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=123

http://www.moresca.com/shopping/product_colors.php?id=123

WOOL BOD 11


----------



## mAlice

crabcake said:
			
		

> But that Lorac lip stain stuff I picked up yesterday is pretty good in terms of lasting/staying power, and I like the versatility of being able to increase the color if I want to with it.



I want to try the urban decay stain.  The few times I've looked for it over the last year or so, it seems to be sold out a lot.


----------



## Christy

elaine said:
			
		

> That work out perfect 'cuz I'm gettin' ready to order one.
> 
> http://www.moresca.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=123
> 
> http://www.moresca.com/shopping/product_colors.php?id=123
> 
> WOOL BOD 11


I like that color for you.


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:
			
		

> I like that color for you.



Perfect match for my higland garb.  T has pics, wish she'd get them posted already.


----------



## JabbaJawz

Holy cow....now that I've been using the makeup for 4 or 5 days, I went back and read this whole thread to pick up the good information.  Whew...it's long!!

I agree that I wasn't that impressed the 1st time, but each time I do it I get better at it.  I'm learning how much of each thing to use to suit my face. I need to watch the video again to get more tips on applying eyeshadow, I stink at doing that and like Vrai said, once you get too much - look out!  It's a bia to cover it up.  I also used way too much warmth on day #2, but have gotten better since then on not overdoing it.

1. Who's using the brow kit??  I don't have one, but think I want it.  Today I used the eyeliner stuff with the eyeshadow brush, and it had a similar effect, but was a bit dark for me.  The brow kit for mediums would probably be a better match.

2. My clear radiance has no sifter thing on the top - is that how it's supposed to be, or did I get a funky container of it??

3. Is anyone using actual blush, or just using the all-over-face colors for that purpose?


----------



## Kain99

Yep!  Just what I need, a video to show me how to be beautiful!  Not!! Sorry girls.  No patience for all of that.


----------



## Nickel

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> 1. Who's using the brow kit??  I don't have one, but think I want it.  Today I used the eyeliner stuff with the eyeshadow brush, and it had a similar effect, but was a bit dark for me.  The brow kit for mediums would probably be a better match.
> 
> 3. Is anyone using actual blush, or just using the all-over-face colors for that purpose?


 I have the brow kit in medium and I love it.  As you're putting it on you don't notice a difference, but if you actually look at your face as a whole, your brows definitely look more defined.

I haven't been using blush, if I want a "blushy" look, I use glee on the apples of my cheeks, otherwise I just use warmth.


----------



## crabcake

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> 3. Is anyone using actual blush, or just using the all-over-face colors for that purpose?


 I bought the blush in Dusk and I like it, but you definately don't need much of it.  

 That's the only down side to this stuff -- if you _do_ accidentally use too much, it is a biatch to fix. :tammyfayebaker: You almost have to wash your whole face and start over. But once you get the hang of it, and you see your face looking more natural, it's almost addictive. Gone are the 2-dolla hooker days of pencil-eyeliner'd-to-hell eyes and mascara gooped on so thick you have to put barrettes in your lashes to see.  

 The compliments I've gotten since the switch are reaffirming that I made a good choice trying it.


----------



## crabcake

*Hey Nic ...*

Did you get that train case yet, and if so, how do ya like it?


----------



## crabcake

*Awww, Vrai ...*

Look


----------



## CMC122

My sister called me at 5:45 this morning to ask me my zip code because she is ordering me some Bare Minerals for my berfday


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> My sister called me at 5:45 this morning to ask me my zip code because she is ordering me some Bare Minerals for my berfday


I'm pretty sure that's what I'm gonna be getting my sis for her birthday in March... I got her the starter kit for Christmas and she's hooked.


----------



## Elle

CMC122 said:
			
		

> My sister called me at 5:45 this morning to ask me my zip code because she is ordering me some Bare Minerals for my berfday


I orderd on Friday and just checked and it's at the post office now awaiting my pick up (po box address).  I think I'm feeling a little sick and should go home early today at lunch time to watch the video
:swirl~tap~buff:   :swirl~tap~buff:


----------



## kwillia

Elle said:
			
		

> I orderd on Friday and just checked and it's at the post office now awaiting my pick up (po box address).  I think I'm feeling a little sick and should go home early today at lunch time to watch the video
> :swirl:  buff:   :swirl:  buff:


Did you try Jabba's? What color tone kit did you end up going with?


----------



## Elle

kwillia said:
			
		

> Did you try Jabba's? What color tone kit did you end up going with?


No, I didn't, I was too impatient to order my own

I ended up going with the medium, that’s what she has.  Summer is coming and I do have that cruise planned so I’ll get a little color action going.  If the medium is too dark now I'll just reorder a light and then save the medium for when I grown into it.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Did you get that train case yet, and if so, how do ya like it?


 It should be here today!


----------



## vraiblonde

crabcake said:
			
		

> Look


...

I want that.

Can I justify another makeup case that I'll never use and will sit on the closet next to my Caboodle collection?

Must think about this...


----------



## pixiegirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I want that.
> 
> Can I justify another makeup case that I'll never use and will sit on the closet next to my Caboodle collection?
> 
> Must think about this...



I thought about you when Rose and I were at Sephora.  I looked at that All Over Face Color and laughed that you put it all over your face.


----------



## kwillia

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I thought about you when Rose and I were at Sephora.  I looked at that All Over Face Color and laughed that you put it all over your face.


  :worthless


----------



## pixiegirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> :worthless



I can't remember if it was the warmth or glee but it looked more like sunburn then tan or sun kissed!


----------



## vraiblonde

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I thought about you when Rose and I were at Sephora. I looked at that All Over Face Color and laughed that you put it all over your face.




But you live and learn, right?  And it SAID "all-over face color" - wouldn't it seem reasonable that you would put it all over your face?  :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> But you live and learn, right?  And it SAID "all-over face color" - wouldn't it seem reasonable that you would put it all over your face?  :shrug:


Yes, vrai - you can put it all over your face.  That's why it's called "all-over face color."


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Yes, vrai - you can put it all over your face. That's why it's called "all-over face color."




Well, they should call it what it is - highlighting - rather than what it isn't - all-over face color.  I should write them a letter.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Well, they should call it what it is - highlighting - rather than what it isn't - all-over face color.  I should write them a letter.


Include my name so that I get some free products, please.


----------



## marianne

This huge post got me to Sephora today.  I do like the foundation but didn't try anything else yet.  I'm definitely the fair color but I can't find any kits with the fair foundation.  I don't want to buy everything separately - $$$$.  Has anyone found kits or good deals with fair foundation?


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Did you get that train case yet, and if so, how do ya like it?


Just got it.  It rocks!  It's bigger than I thought it would be, and actually might end up being too small (If I continue to buy makeup like I have been ), but it works for now!


----------



## pixiegirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> But you live and learn, right?  And it SAID "all-over face color" - wouldn't it seem reasonable that you would put it all over your face?  :shrug:



But you're not blind.  You can look at the color and figure out not to put it all over your face!      It's ok some good came of it; I got a giggle out of it.


----------



## kwillia

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> But you're not blind.  You can look at the color and figure out not to put it all over your face!      It's ok some good came of it; I got a giggle out of it.


You do know I have been asked to powder your nose with Nickel/K_Jo after they  don't you...


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> You do know I have been asked to powder your nose with Nickel/K_Jo after they  don't you...


 Why do you always have to be the party pooper?


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> You do know I have been asked to powder your nose with Nickel/K_Jo after they  don't you...


I'm very, very sick.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm very, very sick.


Don't be so harsh on yourself...  Camily is way sicker... and then there is FT...


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I want that.
> 
> Can I justify another makeup case that I'll never use and will sit on the closet next to my Caboodle collection?
> 
> Must think about this...


 You've got 13 hours & 46 minutes to buy it. No bids yet. Annnnnnnnnd it's from a "smoke-free home".


----------



## crabcake

Bare Escentuals Make-up Case


----------



## JabbaJawz

marianne said:
			
		

> This huge post got me to Sephora today.  I do like the foundation but didn't try anything else yet.  I'm definitely the fair color but I can't find any kits with the fair foundation.  I don't want to buy everything separately - $$$$.  Has anyone found kits or good deals with fair foundation?



I got the mondo $200 kit and it has everything that I need, other than the brow kit.


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> Just got it.  It rocks!  It's bigger than I thought it would be, and actually might end up being too small (If I continue to buy makeup like I have been ), but it works for now!


I have to make myself weed through my schit every so many months or it'll run me and the lil one outta the house.


----------



## Nickel

sweetpea said:
			
		

> I have to make myself weed through my schit every so many months or it'll run me and the lil one outta the house.


 When I bought my bare minerals stuff I through a ton of makeup away.  At this point I still rotate between using bare minerals and the regular makeup, so I still have a lot.


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> When I bought my bare minerals stuff I through a ton of makeup away.  At this point I still rotate between using bare minerals and the regular makeup, so I still have a lot.


If I could have all the fricken money I've spent in make-up over the years22 years of buying it...can you imagine


----------



## sweetpea

sweetpea said:
			
		

> If I could have all the fricken money I've spent in make-up over the years22 years of buying it...can you imagine


And nail polish too...


----------



## marianne

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> I got the mondo $200 kit and it has everything that I need, other than the brow kit.



I checked all the kits at bareminerals.com and sephora.com, even the $200 kits.  But none of the kits offered fair foundation - the lightest you could get was "fairly light".  When I asked the lady working at Sephora yesterday she said they didn't sell kits with fair foundation.  And when I tried on a teensy weeny bit of fairly light, I looked like I had a tan head on a white body.  It was so noticable my husband said, "what happened to your head?" when he saw me.

But I got a kit with fair foundation last night!  I called the infomercial customer service and asked if there's anyway I could get a customized kit.  It was so funny - she said yeah, we have kids with fair foundation... I have no idea why we don't advertise or put them on our website...


----------



## kwillia

marianne said:
			
		

> I checked all the kits at bareminerals.com and sephora.com, even the $200 kits.  But none of the kits offered fair foundation - the lightest you could get was "fairly light".  When I asked the lady working at Sephora yesterday she said they didn't sell kits with fair foundation.  And when I tried on a teensy weeny bit of fairly light, I looked like I had a tan head on a white body.  It was so noticable my husband said, "what happened to your head?" when he saw me.
> 
> But I got a kit with fair foundation last night!  I called the infomercial customer service and asked if there's anyway I could get a customized kit.  It was so funny - she said yeah, we have kids with fair foundation... I have no idea why we don't advertise or put them on our website...


I'm so glad you are able to finally get your kit with your foundation tone!  I would think this product line would be especially exciting for you. Since you have such a fair skin tone, I'm sure it's hard to find makeup that looks natural. 

I don't think we can ever thank Vrai enough for starting this thread....


----------



## Elle

Ok, day 1.5 (I played around last night).  

I'm not completely sold on the coverage factor, I still have some spots (acne) showing through (I used the Multi-Tasking ~ Bisque spot treating them 1st before general foundation coverage and then spot treated again with foundation).  But I do like the light feeling of this makeup.

And I have gotten 2 compliments already


----------



## kwillia

Elle said:
			
		

> Ok, day 1.5 (I played around last night).
> 
> I'm not completely sold on the coverage factor, I still have some spots (acne) showing through (I used the Multi-Tasking ~ Bisque spot treating them 1st before general foundation coverage and then spot treated again with foundation).  But I do like the light feeling of this makeup.
> 
> And I have gotten 2 compliments already


I have found that if you have a really red blemish, your best bet is to use a dab of your normal concealer, then do your Bare Minerals routine. You will find that the blemish will only be visible if there is a bump. Keep playing with it. You will find that within a few days, you will have down to a science.


----------



## camily

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't be so harsh on yourself...  Camily is way sicker... and then there is FT...


Why must you pick on me in a thread I can't relate to, which means I don't check? Hmmph. You know Kwillia, I think you should order two Bare Minerals when you buy your sister or SIL's in March. There is a certain Newbie of the Year who has a birthday then too.


----------



## nomoney

camily said:
			
		

> Why must you pick on me in a thread I can't relate to, which means I don't check? Hmmph. You know Kwillia, I think you should order two Bare Minerals when you buy your sister or SIL's in March. There is a certain Newbie of the Year who has a birthday then too.


 
It's my job to try and suck the life out of kwillia. Find your own sucker


----------



## kwillia

nomoney said:
			
		

> It's my job to try and suck the life out of kwillia. Find your own sucker


BTW... you owe me 60 bucks... that premo code you gave me WAS NOT "buy 1 starter kit get 1 free"...


----------



## camily

nomoney said:
			
		

> It's my job to try and suck the life out of kwillia. Find your own sucker


Ok.
 Nomo, there is a certain Newbie of the Year that has a birthday in March. You should buy her Bare Minerals.


----------



## vraiblonde

Elle said:
			
		

> I'm not completely sold on the coverage factor, I still have some spots (acne) showing through (I used the Multi-Tasking ~ Bisque spot treating them 1st before general foundation coverage and then spot treated again with foundation). But I do like the light feeling of this makeup.


I got the Well-Rested multi-tasker because it's more of a yellow tone, which does better at neutralizing any redness.  I'm very fair, but I have a ruddy complexion (blame my Irish ancestry) so I even mix a little Well-Rested in with my foundation to tone it down a bit.

Do like Kwill said and use your regular concealer, then do the BM.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> I don't think we can ever thank Vrai enough for starting this thread....


I do rock, don't I?


----------



## camily

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I got the Well-Rested multi-tasker because it's more of a yellow tone, which does better at neutralizing any redness.  I'm very fair, but I have a ruddy complexion (blame my Irish ancestry) so I even mix a little Well-Rested in with my foundation to tone it down a bit.
> 
> Do like Kwill said and use your regular concealer, then do the BM.
> 
> "Then do the BM" does not sound good.


----------



## Christy

Last night I received my latest shipment from Sephora, which included the Bare Minerals eyeliner kit (which I'm not sold on, I just don't look great in any kind of eyeliner :raccoon: ).  I LOVE the Bare Minerals "Meet the Browns" eyeshadow and the Dior Mascara (in chestnut). 


Oh, I also received my Gingerbread man body wash.  I love it, it just smells so "clean" and not super perfumey.  Has anyone ever used any of the other Philosophy bath stuff?


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:
			
		

> Last night I received my latest shipment from Sephora, which included the Bare Minerals eyeliner kit (which I'm not sold on, I just don't look great in any kind of eyeliner :raccoon: ).  I LOVE the Bare Minerals "Meet the Browns" eyeshadow and the Dior Mascara (in chestnut).
> 
> 
> Oh, I also received my Gingerbread man body wash.  I love it, it just smells so "clean" and not super perfumey.  Has anyone ever used any of the other Philosophy bath stuff?




I got first dibs on anything you don't want.


----------



## kwillia

Christy said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever used any of the other Philosophy bath stuff?


I received a Philosophy lotion as one of my samples one time and love it! The lotion absorbs quickly leaving a silky, smooth feeling and the scent is wonderful. I was impressed enough to be curious about their product line.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:
			
		

> Oh, I also received my Gingerbread man body wash.  I love it, it just smells so "clean" and not super perfumey.  Has anyone ever used any of the other Philosophy bath stuff?


I just bought 4 bottles from their Amazing Grace line.  It should arrive sometime next week.  I'll let you know how I like it.  Did you get a sample of 'Falling in Love' body lotion?  I'm addicted, but at $35 for a 16oz bottle of lotion, I can't bring myself to purchase the full-size.  

I'm only asking for Sephora giftcards for my birthday in May.


----------



## Christy

elaine said:
			
		

> I got first dibs on anything you don't want.


Deal.   Although Chasey never answered me when I told her I'd swap her some medium Bare Minerals for some Glee.


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I just bought 4 bottles from their Amazing Grace line. It should arrive sometime next week. I'll let you know how I like it. Did you get a sample of 'Falling in Love' body lotion? I'm addicted, but at $35 for a 16oz bottle of lotion, I can't bring myself to purchase the full-size.
> 
> I'm only asking for Sephora giftcards for my birthday in May.


We need to have a Sephora party.  We can play spa and beauty parlor.


----------



## MysticalMom

My daughter just spilled an entire container of Warmth all over the off white carpet in my bedroom. B is using the steam cleaner to try and get the big brown stain out. Keep your fingers crossed. He is not a happy man right now.


----------



## kwillia

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> My daughter just spilled an entire container of Warmth all over the off white carpet in my bedroom. B is using the steam cleaner to try and get the big brown stain out. Keep your fingers crossed. He is not a happy man right now.


Holy heck... that's even worse then putting it all over your nose...


----------



## morganj614

I don't want to spend the money until after our trip, but I DO want to see how it all works and looks and behaves after a few hours.   



			
				Christy said:
			
		

> Last night I received my latest shipment from Sephora, which included the Bare Minerals eyeliner kit (which I'm not sold on, I just don't look great in any kind of eyeliner :raccoon: ).  I LOVE the Bare Minerals "Meet the Browns" eyeshadow and the Dior Mascara (in chestnut).
> Oh, I also received my Gingerbread man body wash.  I love it, it just smells so "clean" and not super perfumey.  Has anyone ever used any of the other Philosophy bath stuff?


----------



## mAlice

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I don't want to spend the money until after our trip, but I DO want to see how it all works and looks and behaves after a few hours.



You saw mine last night.  Hadn't touched it since I put it on yesterday morning.


----------



## morganj614

elaine said:
			
		

> You saw mine last night.  Hadn't touched it since I put it on yesterday morning.



That was ALL day? I thought you went home and did it. Holy crap, that's good stuff. But I still don't want to fork over the cash until we get back. Maybe just a product or two, but isn't that how it all starts?


----------



## mAlice

morganj614 said:
			
		

> That was ALL day? I thought you went home and did it. Holy crap, that's good stuff. But I still don't want to fork over the cash until we get back. Maybe just a product or two, but isn't that how it all starts?




Yes, that was all day.

Yes, that's how it all starts.


----------



## Christy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> That was ALL day? I thought you went home and did it. Holy crap, that's good stuff. But I still don't want to fork over the cash until we get back. Maybe just a product or two, but isn't that how it all starts?


Yes!  Sephora is evil and it will surely bankrupt me (or give me the incentive to make more money) 

I'm trying to save my money as well, but it's not easy.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Did you get a sample of 'Falling in Love' body lotion? I'm addicted, but at $35 for a 16oz bottle of lotion, I can't bring myself to purchase the full-size.


What a hoot - my daughter just called to say how much she loves the Falling in Love body lotion I gave her for Christmas.  

I use a lot of philosophy products, from their bath stuff to the cleanser and moisturizer.  I love it all.  Their whole Grace line smells wonderful - my favorite might be the Pure Grace - and the bath gels smell so good you want to eat them.  I got my niece the Hot Chocolate for Christmas and everyone at Christmas Eve was going crazy over it.


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> That was ALL day? I thought you went home and did it. Holy crap, that's good stuff. But I still don't want to fork over the cash until we get back. Maybe just a product or two, but isn't that how it all starts?


I think you should get the starter kit before you go on your trip. You can work it into your research project. What last longer... Sephora or Italian men...:shrug:


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> I think you should get the starter kit before you go on your trip. You can work it into your research project. What last longer... Sephora or Italian men...:shrug:



 or how it holds up to Italian men. Thanks for the idea


----------



## JabbaJawz

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> 2. My clear radiance has no sifter thing on the top - is that how it's supposed to be, or did I get a funky container of it??



Someone answer me, damnit!


----------



## kwillia

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Someone answer me, damnit!


You are the only dayum one who got the bigwig $200 kit... how would we know...


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> You are the only dayum one who got the bigwig $200 kit... how would we know...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:
			
		

> Deal.   Although Chasey never answered me when I told her I'd swap her some medium Bare Minerals for some Glee.


I don't have the full-size glee; only a small one.


----------



## vraiblonde

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Someone answer me, damnit!


You got a funky container - it's supposed to have a sifter thingy.  BUT it's no biggie - it's actually easier to tap a smidge out if there's no sifter in your way.  I'm getting to the bottom of my starter kit mineral veil and I had to take the sifter out so I can get that last bit.


----------



## Nickel

Christy said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever used any of the other Philosophy bath stuff?


I received this as a gift last year and am fairly happy with it.  Until now I'd only used the stuff when I travelled, but I might just start using it on a regular basis and see how I like it.  I bought some strawberry milkshake body wash a few years back...it smelled okay but after I got about halfway through the bottle I was over it.


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I don't have the full-size glee; only a small one.


That's okay, I got my medium stuff for free and it's not my color.   So if you want to do a trade, let me know.


----------



## JabbaJawz

kwillia said:
			
		

> You are the only dayum one who got the bigwig $200 kit... how would we know...



 Hush up!  I'm not aware what comes in the other kits...plus you all have ordered mucho stuff from Sephora lately - so I thought someone might have clear radiance by now. Hussy!


----------



## JabbaJawz

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You got a funky container - it's supposed to have a sifter thingy.  BUT it's no biggie - it's actually easier to tap a smidge out if there's no sifter in your way.  I'm getting to the bottom of my starter kit mineral veil and I had to take the sifter out so I can get that last bit.



Thanks so much for the honest, non-smartie pants response.


----------



## kwillia

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Hush up!  I'm not aware what comes in the other kits...plus you all have ordered mucho stuff from Sephora lately - so I thought someone might have clear radiance by now. Hussy!


I wanna know where you found the big azz kit from... I haven't found that yet.


----------



## JabbaJawz

kwillia said:
			
		

> I wanna know where you found the big azz kit from... I haven't found that yet.



My Momma ordered it direct from BareEscentuals.  Here it is!! - the 26-piece kit.  I guess it's actually only $160, but with shipping, it was near $200...or at least that's what she razzes me over.


----------



## JabbaJawz

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> My daughter just spilled an entire container of Warmth all over the off white carpet in my bedroom. B is using the steam cleaner to try and get the big brown stain out. Keep your fingers crossed. He is not a happy man right now.



Welll.........did it come out??


----------



## kwillia

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the honest, non-smartie pants response.


That's an AWESOME starter kit! I am really looking forward to trying their eyeshadow, but I'm going to wait until I go to a Sephora store so I can play with them in person before I decide on the shades I want. I love the eyeliner...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> That's an AWESOME starter kit! I am really looking forward to trying their eyeshadow, but I'm going to wait until I go to a Sephora store so I can play with them in person before I decide on the shades I want. I love the eyeliner...


I love the eye shadow!    I started out with "Meet the Browns" and the other day I got three more colors.  I use Bisque under it and have experienced no creasing.  Of course, I haven't been out of the house for two and a half weeks, except last Friday when C_Jo took me to a nice restaurant (Arby's) for dinner, but I've always had creasing problems in the past.  I used to use MAC Paint with my other eyeshadows, but now I don't need it!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:
			
		

> That's okay, I got my medium stuff for free and it's not my color.   So if you want to do a trade, let me know.


I'll trade you for a bottle of Redken shampoo or conditioner, if you'd like?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Hush up!  I'm not aware what comes in the other kits...plus you all have ordered mucho stuff from Sephora lately - so I thought someone might have clear radiance by now. Hussy!


Jabba, what is the clear radiance?  Is it all-over color, or something else?


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> My daughter asked me to try her Bratz lip gloss and now I have big bluish glitter spots all over my lips...:


ha ha


----------



## K_Jo

CMC122 said:
			
		

> ha ha


Good job!


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Jabba, what is the clear radiance? Is it all-over color, or something else?


I thought we already had this conversation.  Or are you just trying to rub it in?


----------



## JabbaJawz

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Jabba, what is the clear radiance?  Is it all-over color, or something else?



I'm not sure.   I've only watched the video once, and it was overwhelming.  I need to watch again now that I've got some experience under my belt!  I'll let you know in a day or 2.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I thought we already had this conversation.  Or are you just trying to rub it in?


I must have been absent that day.


----------



## MysticalMom

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Welll.........did it come out??



Oh sorry ..I'm so slow. Still learning to keep up...

It did come out with the little Bissle hand held steam cleaner thingy. And fairly easy too. I was amazed! 

I need to put in an order..and soon..all of my BM is getting a little on the low side. I never used the warmth anyway.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

My package of Amazing Grace arrived today.  I received some shampoo, gel & bubble bath combo, conditioner, purity facial cleanser (though, I think Crabby needs it more than I do.  ) and some firming emulsion (fancy name for body lotion).  

This is a very clean, very sterile scent.  One I wouldn't go ga-ga over, but it is nice.  My skin feels very smooth after using the firming emulsion, and the scent changed a bit after absorbing into my skin.  This would probably be a good scent for someone who doesn't like a lot of overwhelming fragrance, just a subtle aroma.  Quite possibly for someone with sensitive skin, as well.  

Not a bad purchase.  

I also received a sample of eggnogg 3-in-1 shampoo, bubble bath and shower gel.  Yummy!!


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> purity facial cleanser (though, I think Crabby needs it more than I do.  )


 Is it fortified with protein or something?


----------



## kwillia

I researched the boutiques that carry Bare Minerals and found out my sis has an Ulta store within walking distance of where she works in Silver Spring. She went in today and said they carry just about everything and said she is more then welcome to come play with all their testers and samples and such...


----------



## tomchamp

I bet Farrah don't need this stuff! LOL


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> I researched the boutiques that carry Bare Minerals and found out my sis has an Ulta store within walking distance of where she works in Silver Spring. She went in today and said they carry just about everything and said she is more then welcome to come play with all their testers and samples and such...


My dad lives a few miles away from Fair Oaks Mall.  I'll have to turn my stepmom onto it so that she can send me stuff all the time.


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> My dad lives a few miles away from Fair Oaks Mall.  I'll have to turn my stepmom onto it so that she can send me stuff all the time.


That was the only saving grace... I can just visit with her when I need more stuff or when I want to try something new.


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey, I'll be interested to hear how you like the Purity cleanser.  I've been using it for about a year now and I really love it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Chasey, I'll be interested to hear how you like the Purity cleanser.  I've been using it for about a year now and I really love it.


I liked that it went on smooth, but I don't know that I would stick with it.  Not because I don't like it, but simply because I've been using Proactiv for the last year and I LOVE it!  I've never had acne, just a blemish here & there.  I'm afraid to actually use anything else.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Chasey, I'll be interested to hear how you like the Purity cleanser. I've been using it for about a year now and I really love it.


 I got a sample for Bliss Milk Cleanser (or something to that effect) and like it enough to buy a full size; so far, so good.  

 Combination skin is a real biatch to find the right products for.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:
			
		

> I got a sample for Bliss Milk Cleanser (or something to that effect) and like it enough to buy a full size; so far, so good.


Steep Clean Cleansing Milk.


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Steep Clean Cleansing Milk.


 I think that's it.  

 I like that it leaves my face feeling 'clean'; not like there's some slick residue (like with some cleansers) after you rinse it. 

 And it's fortified with protein.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Day just got home and he smelled my arm with the Amazing Grace stuff on it.  He doesn't like it and said I have to get rid of it.    I always listen to him.


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I always listen to him.


 I'm not saying a word.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:
			
		

> I'm not saying a word.


Sike.  You know I was just kidding.


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Sike.  You know I was just kidding.


 :flashbackto8thgrade: LYLAS


----------



## kwillia

The Philosophy lotion I received as a sample gift is called "Falling in Love"... It is wonderful. It's 4 oz. bottle... they can be very generous with there samples at times...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> The Philosophy lotion I received as a sample gift is called "Falling in Love"... It is wonderful. It's 4 oz. bottle... they can be very generous with there samples at times...


I have that one and I love it!  I want the full-size, but I can't afford it.   Day should really help me with my Sephora spending, but he won't.


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I have that one and I love it!  I want the full-size, but I can't afford it.   Day should really help me with my Sephora spending, but he won't.


  I loved that one too; but you're right. At $30-something a bottle ...  I'll stick with my Caress.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Day should really help me with my Sephora spending, but he won't.



Ya' think he's rich or something?    He can't afford Sephora for both of us.


----------



## crabcake

elaine said:
			
		

> Ya' think he's rich or something?    He can't afford Sephora for both of us.


  Two chic fights in one week! SWEET!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> Ya' think he's rich or something?    He can't afford Sephora for both of us.


He better be rich - after all, I did say "Yes!" 

Guess who hooked up the Bimmer with brakes?  I didn't know it at the time, but Day went to school with .


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> He better be rich - after all, I did say "Yes!"
> 
> Guess who hooked up the Bimmer with brakes?  I didn't know it at the time, but Day went to school with .



The guy I sent ya' to?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> The guy I sent ya' to?


Yep.  We'll pick it up tomorrow.  It has to spend the night alone because Day couldn't get home in time.  Poor baby!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

G'nite!


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Yep.  We'll pick it up tomorrow.  It has to spend the night alone because Day couldn't get home in time.  Poor baby!




Hell, I'd have driven you down there.


----------



## daydreamer

elaine said:
			
		

> Hell, I'd have driven you down there.


She wouldn't get her lazy azz out away from the CP to go get it. As soon as I get it home I won't be able to drive it again because she will be driving it all the damn time.


----------



## daydreamer

elaine said:
			
		

> Hell, I'll let you drive me on the way down there.


:fixed:
You got it baby.


----------



## mAlice

daydreamer said:
			
		

> She wouldn't get her lazy azz out away from the CP to go get it. As soon as I get it home I won't be able to drive it again because she will be driving it all the damn time.




I'll let ya' drive my bimmer, baby.


----------



## mAlice

daydreamer said:
			
		

> :fixed:
> You got it baby.




zoomzoomzoom


----------



## daydreamer

elaine said:
			
		

> zoomzoomzoom


vroomvroomvroomvroom


----------



## mAlice

daydreamer said:
			
		

> vroomvroomvroomvroom



Ah, we make lovely music together.


----------



## crabcake

*New Sephora Code*



> [font=verdana, arial]* Super-size your lips with a .10 oz free deluxe sample of Fusion Beauty LipFusion Color Shine in Fresh. Score yours with any online purchase by entering *KISSME2006* in the promotion code box during checkout. One per person, while supplies last. Not valid in stores or on previous purchases, nor with purchases of eGift Certificates or Gift Cards.[/font]


 YW


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Chasey, I'll be interested to hear how you like the Purity cleanser.  I've been using it for about a year now and I really love it.


I may have to switch cleansers.  I've used the Purity cleanser 2-3 times now, and I can honestly say I have no more visible pores on my face.  Actually, I noticed it immediately after my first use.  

What do you think, vrai - how is your skin?


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> What do you think, vrai - how is your skin?


I used Noxema my whole entire life until I hit late-30's and realized it was probably too harsh for my middle-aged skin.  I got a sample of Purity with a Drugstore.com order and have used it ever since.  Works well for my heinous comination skin.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I used Noxema my whole entire life until I hit late-30's and realized it was probably too harsh for my middle-aged skin.  I got a sample of Purity with a Drugstore.com order and have used it ever since.  Works well for my heinous comination skin.


I've used Noxema before, but it always made me break out.  I've tried every OTC thing, too.  I really like the Purity, and I think I may use it alone for a week just to make sure.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Free 9 piece GoldRush Deluxe Sample Collection with $40+ order, click & use coupon code: GOLDRUSH (exp: unknown)

Free black patent makeup bag with any purchase, click here & use coupon code: ELLE2 (exp: unknown)

Free Fleur de Sephora Sample with any order, click & use coupon code: SHOPETC (exp: unknown)


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Sephora.com	12 Free Deluxe Samples with $40 purchase	TREASURE05	

Sephora.com	Free Dessert Deliciously Kissable Plumping Lip Fragrance Gloss deluxe sample with any purchase	VDAY2005	

Sephora.com	Free Lorac Mascara sample with any purchase	LUSHLASHES


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Here's a link for a bunch of promo codes.


----------



## CMC122

Mine came yesterday, I waited til this morning to put it on and I absolutely love it


----------



## Chasey_Lane

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Mine came yesterday, I waited til this morning to put it on and I absolutely love it


Did you order the BM set or something else?


----------



## CMC122

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Did you order the BM set or something else?


My sister sent me the starter kit for my birthday.  I'm definately gonna add to the collection


----------



## Chasey_Lane

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I'm definately gonna add to the collection


Same here, and I can't wait!


----------



## marianne

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I've tried every OTC thing, too.  I really like the Purity, and I think I may use it alone for a week just to make sure.



Let us know how it goes.  I've been using Proactiv the past few months but using it twice a day for my combination skin is drying it out.  Plus you're not suppose to microdermabrase with Proactiv - makes you turn red.  So I'm looking for an alternative cleanser, at least for once/day.  I looked at Purity and it has awesome reviews but I'm  concerned that there's so much oil in the ingredients.  I was leaning toward Beauty Without Cruelty Facial Cleanser but there are three different kinds: alpha hydroxy, herbal cream, milk, and vitamin C and I have no clue what the difference is between these or what they do differently.


----------



## morganj614

If anyone can see it in their heart to scarf me up some samples this weekend or soon, I'd greatly appreciate it


----------



## mAlice

morganj614 said:
			
		

> If anyone can see it in their heart to scarf me up some samples this weekend or soon, I'd greatly appreciate it




  I'll see what I can get.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

marianne said:
			
		

> Let us know how it goes.  I've been using Proactiv the past few months but using it twice a day for my combination skin is drying it out.  Plus you're not suppose to microdermabrase with Proactiv - makes you turn red.  So I'm looking for an alternative cleanser, at least for once/day.  I looked at Purity and it has awesome reviews but I'm  concerned that there's so much oil in the ingredients.  I was leaning toward Beauty Without Cruelty Facial Cleanser but there are three different kinds: alpha hydroxy, herbal cream, milk, and vitamin C and I have no clue what the difference is between these or what they do differently.


I really like the Purity cleanser, however; I've been using it along with my Proactiv.  I use the Proactiv scrub for 30 seconds, then the Purity on top of it for another 30 seconds to a minute.  I've noticed in a big difference in the way my skin feels and looks.  I thought Proactiv was good, but this Purity is bomb-diggity!!


----------



## marianne

If anyone else is looking to buy the Purity facial cleanser, QVC is selling the 32oz bottle for $36.  Drugstore.com is selling the 16oz bottle for $32.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

marianne said:
			
		

> If anyone else is looking to buy the Purity facial cleanser, QVC is selling the 32oz bottle for $36.  Drugstore.com is selling the 16oz bottle for $32.


Geesh, I didn't realize it was that expensive.  I purchased a small, 2 oz "try me" size, along with a bunch of Amazing Grace stuff.  I do notice that a very small amount goes a LOOOOOONG way.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Maybe it's just me, but I like the look of the BM's w/out the mineral veil.  Anyone else?


----------



## pixiegirl

marianne said:
			
		

> If anyone else is looking to buy the Purity facial cleanser, QVC is selling the 32oz bottle for $36.  Drugstore.com is selling the 16oz bottle for $32.



I've used Cliniques Daily Foaming Face Wash for years and swear by it.  I have combo skin and am prone to "once a month" breakouts.  I tried to bump it up and use something a little stronger and it dried me out terribly, especially around the eyes.  Try the Clinique, it's only about $15 a tube and a tube lasts me at least 2-3 months washing twice daily.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just me, but I like the look of the BM's w/out the mineral veil.  Anyone else?


Nope, not just you.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> Nope, not just you.


BTW, I'm still waiting on that link.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> BTW, I'm still waiting on that link.


What link?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> What link?


Pictures??


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Pictures??



Oh, yeah!  Check your pm'er.


----------



## JabbaJawz

Does anyone use the Medium Beige?  My kit came w/Medium and Medium Beige, and the Med-Beige isn't a good match.  I tried mixing the 2, and that's really not much better.  The medium seems to work best for me.  I'll work out a trade if anyone has something good for me, for a full-sized, twice used Med-Beige.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Does anyone use the Medium Beige?  My kit came w/Medium and Medium Beige, and the Med-Beige isn't a good match.  I tried mixing the 2, and that's really not much better.  The medium seems to work best for me.  I'll work out a trade if anyone has something good for me, for a full-sized, twice used Med-Beige.


I got the same kit.  Although I like the medium better, I do use the medium beige 1-2 times a week.  I've got tons & tons of Redken!


----------



## mAlice

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Does anyone use the Medium Beige?  My kit came w/Medium and Medium Beige, and the Med-Beige isn't a good match.  I tried mixing the 2, and that's really not much better.  The medium seems to work best for me.  I'll work out a trade if anyone has something good for me, for a full-sized, twice used Med-Beige.



I have a bottle of Coco I'm willing to barter off.


----------



## Christy

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Does anyone use the Medium Beige? My kit came w/Medium and Medium Beige, and the Med-Beige isn't a good match. I tried mixing the 2, and that's really not much better. The medium seems to work best for me. I'll work out a trade if anyone has something good for me, for a full-sized, twice used Med-Beige.


I've got some medium if you want to swap out, a friend of mine gave it to me, and it's too dark for me.  It's too light for her, she uses the medium beige.  :shrug:  

How is your eyeshadows working out for you?  I love the browns, thinking of ordering some different colors.  I'm also looking for some more pinkish colored stuff.  I like the warmth, but I think I'd look better in a pink.  Any suggestions? :msmillionpiecekit:


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just me, but I like the look of the BM's w/out the mineral veil.  Anyone else?


My MIL does because it gives her a dewier look.

I LOVE the eyeliner kit.  LOVE it!

Has anyone tried the eyebrow kit?  Mine are way too pale for my new haircolor.


----------



## MysticalMom

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I LOVE the eyeliner kit.  LOVE it!



 Love it!


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the eyebrow kit?


I have!  The medium one, and I really like it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I LOVE the eyeliner kit.  LOVE it!


I only use Revlon Colorstay.  I've tried every eyeliner on the market and nothing compares to the staying power of Revlon.  It looks the same in the evening as when I put it on in the morning.  Great stuff!


----------



## Nickel

I saw in Cosmo today that Neutrogena now has "Mineral Sheers".  I looked on their website and couldn't find it, but drugstore.com sells it.  I wonder how well it works.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> I saw in Cosmo today that Neutrogena now has "Mineral Sheers".  I looked on their website and couldn't find it, but drugstore.com sells it.  I wonder how well it works.


My Ma is an Avon lady and I was telling her about Bare Minerals.  She says Avon will be coming out with a mineral line in the next few months.

Copycats


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> My Ma is an Avon lady and I was telling her about Bare Minerals.  She says Avon will be coming out with a mineral line in the next few months.
> 
> Copycats


 I noticed that the first 3 ingredients are the same...supposedly Bare Minerals are just Mica, Bismuth Oxychloride and Iron Oxides, and the Neutrogena line contains Mica, Bismuth Oxychloride, Iron Oxides, Titanium Dioxide, Polymethyl Methacrylate, Retinyl Palmitate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Ascorbic Acid, Pantothenic Acid, Soybean Flour (Glycine Soja), Silk Powder, Zinc Stearate, Sodium Dehydroacetate, Methylparaben, Propylparaben.


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> I noticed that the first 3 ingredients are the same...supposedly Bare Minerals are just Mica, Bismuth Oxychloride and Iron Oxides, and the Neutrogena line contains Mica, Bismuth Oxychloride, Iron Oxides, Titanium Dioxide, Polymethyl Methacrylate, Retinyl Palmitate, Tocopheryl Acetate, Ascorbic Acid, Pantothenic Acid, Soybean Flour (Glycine Soja), Silk Powder, Zinc Stearate, Sodium Dehydroacetate, Methylparaben, Propylparaben.


Personally, I would think that "less" is "more"... less ingredients would be better overall for the skin...:shrug:


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> Personally, I would think that "less" is "more"... less ingredients would be better overall for the skin...:shrug:


 I agree.


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> I agree.


:soulBMsisters: 

That really doesn't sound right, does it...


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> :soulBMsisters:
> 
> That really doesn't sound right, does it...


 I already told Wenchy...I'm not anybody's BM buddy.


----------



## Sharon

Nickel said:
			
		

> I saw in Cosmo today that Neutrogena now has "Mineral Sheers".  I looked on their website and couldn't find it, but drugstore.com sells it.  I wonder how well it works.



Since I'm probably still the biggest cosmetic cheapie on SOMD who didn't fork over $60 bucks for BM face powder (teehee)  I'll tell you.

I've been using Neutrogena Healthy Defense face powder for years, and always had good results.   A while ago, I tried Physicians Formula Mineral Wear (which I love even more).  I recently tried the Neutrogena Mineral Sheers Mineral Powder Foundation (Neutral to Medium #40).  The color matched, but the Physicians Formula is so much better, because I can use my own brush, which is way better than the built in brush of the Neutrogena brand.  It's not bad, and would be good to keep in your purse if you carry make-up (I don't) for touch ups.

The PF is just so much better and lasts all day, I haven't needed to touch it up at all.  The price on both is definitely right by me so...give 'em a try.


----------



## Nickel

Sharon said:
			
		

> The PF is just so much better and lasts all day, I haven't needed to touch it up at all.  The price on both is definitely right by me so...give 'em a try.


I'll try it when I run out of Bare Minerals.  If the effect is the same, $10 is better than $25 for the same amount of product.


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> I'll try it when I run out of Bare Minerals.  If the effect is the same, $10 is better than $25 for the same amount of product.


I'll be willing to try it... but I hope it is as friendly to my skin as Bare Minerals is. I never realized how must stress I causing my skin until I switched to BM and saw a major reduction in skin irritation, inflammation and pore size.


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'll be willing to try it... but I hope it is as friendly to my skin as Bare Minerals is. I never realized how must stress I causing my skin until I switched to BM and saw a major reduction in skin irritation, inflammation and pore size.


 I haven't noticed much of a difference in my skin since I've started using Bare Minerals, but then again, I still have very young skin, and have never worn makeup on a daily basis, thus have been very gentle on my skin.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> I'll be willing to try it... but I hope it is as friendly to my skin as Bare Minerals is. I never realized how must stress I causing my skin until I switched to BM and saw a major reduction in skin irritation, inflammation and pore size.


I've seen the same.  Moreso when I started using Philosophy's 'Purity Made Simple.'


----------



## Nickel

Sharon said:
			
		

> I've been using Neutrogena Healthy Defense face powder for years, and always had good results.   A while ago, I tried Physicians Formula Mineral Wear (which I love even more).


I checked out their line online and I have to say, I'm pretty impressed.  It looks like I may be making a switch when all of my expensive stuff runs out.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sharon said:
			
		

> The PF is just so much better and lasts all day, I haven't needed to touch it up at all.  The price on both is definitely right by me so...give 'em a try.


Will definitely check it out


----------



## BadGirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> I haven't noticed much of a difference in my skin since I've started using Bare Minerals, but then again, *I still have very young skin*, and have never worn makeup on a daily basis, thus have been very gentle on my skin.


Hey, Kwillia.  Didja catch what Nickel said?  The mplication is that YOUR skin is not very young.  I think you should go and kick her nice, firm young butt.




Sorry, Nickel.....couldn't resist.


----------



## Nickel

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Hey, Kwillia.  Didja catch what Nickel said?  The mplication is that YOUR skin is not very young.  I think you should go and kick her nice, firm young butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Nickel.....couldn't resist.


I was trying to bait her.  I don't think it worked.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Did anyone receive a sample of 'Dr. Feelgood Face Balm?'  If so, what exactly is this stuff supposed to do?  How/where do I apply it, specifically?


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Did anyone receive a sample of 'Dr. Feelgood Face Balm?'  If so, what exactly is this stuff supposed to do?  How/where do I apply it, specifically?


On your face. :giggle:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> On your face. :giggle:


I know that.   I'm just wondering what it's suppose to do, and where exactly on your face?  All over, just some places, etc.?  I rubbed it between my fingers, and couldn't understand why I would want it on my face. :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Did anyone receive a sample of 'Dr. Feelgood Face Balm?'  If so, what exactly is this stuff supposed to do?  How/where do I apply it, specifically?


I have that sample but I haven't used it yet... have you looked it up on the Sephora website yet? That's what I usually do before I try a sample... just to be sure I understand what I'm supposed to do with it and what it is supposed to do for me.

As for the age of my skin. It's 38 years old.... and until I started using Bare Minerals... it's been hating life for most of those 38 years. I'm thinking by the time my skin is 40 it should be much better off than it was before.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I know that.   I'm just wondering what it's suppose to do, and where exactly on your face?  All over, just some places, etc.?  I rubbed it between my fingers, and couldn't understand why I would want it on my face. :shrug:


 http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P1277&searchString=dr feelgood face balm

Looks like it goes all over.


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I know that.   I'm just wondering what it's suppose to do, and where exactly on your face?  All over, just some places, etc.?  I rubbed it between my fingers, and couldn't understand why I would want it on my face. :shrug:



If it's a "balm" I'm guessing it's fairly thick and probably on the greasy side?  I'd assume you'd use it like the balms you use on a baby.  Chapped checks, extra dry or irritated skin.  

I bet DD wouldn't mind if you slathered up your butt with it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> If it's a "balm" I'm guessing it's fairly thick and probably on the greasy side?


Not at all.  It's very light and matte-like.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P1277&searchString=dr feelgood face balm
> 
> Looks like it goes all over.


Cool, thanks!  I'll try using it all over my face one day and see how it looks/feels in the evening.


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Not at all.  It's very light and matte-like.



Very strange....


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks!  I'll try using it all over my face one day and see how it looks/feels in the evening.


I really like Benefit products, let us know how it works out!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I really like Benefit products, let us know how it works out!


I've never tried anything of theirs.  Any good rec's?


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I've never tried anything of theirs.  Any good rec's?


 I have the "Gorgeous Georgia" set...it has 2 eyeshadows, a peachy blush, and a little lip palette (don't know if they sell it as a set anymore).  I like "You Rebel" (tinted moisturizer spf 15) for spring/summer when I don't wear much makeup.  "Ooh La La Lift" if my eyes are puffy from lack of sleep or something.  I'd like to try a lot more of their stuff, but it's fairly pricey.  One thing I wasn't impressed with is their face wash.  I tried Wooosh when my face broke out, and it didn't do much.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I have the "Gorgeous Georgia" set...it has 2 eyeshadows, a peachy blush, and a little lip palette (don't know if they sell it as a set anymore).  I like "You Rebel" (tinted moisturizer spf 15) for spring/summer when I don't wear much makeup.  "Ooh La La Lift" if my eyes are puffy from lack of sleep or something.  I'd like to try a lot more of their stuff, but it's fairly pricey.  One thing I wasn't impressed with is their face wash.  I tried Wooosh when my face broke out, and it didn't do much.


I'd like to try the tinted moisturizer.  I'll need a bit of a tan first, though.   TanaCabana here I come.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'd like to try the tinted moisturizer.  I'll need a bit of a tan first, though.   TanaCabana here I come.


 I read somewhere that their Bad Gal mascara is supposed to be the best, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## BadGirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> As for the age of my skin. It's 38 years old.... and until I started using Bare Minerals... it's been hating life for most of those 38 years. I'm thinking by the time my skin is 40 it should be much better off than it was before.


I think you're beautiful.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I bought some warm radiance and used it this morning.  Not a bad color.  A little like warmth (only softer) with a hint of shimmer, like true.  I don't like it as blush, but it's cute as a shadow!


----------



## jwwb2000

Sharon said:
			
		

> Since I'm probably still the biggest cosmetic cheapie on SOMD who didn't fork over $60 bucks for BM face powder (teehee)  I'll tell you.
> 
> I've been using Neutrogena Healthy Defense face powder for years, and always had good results.   A while ago, I tried Physicians Formula Mineral Wear (which I love even more).  I recently tried the Neutrogena Mineral Sheers Mineral Powder Foundation (Neutral to Medium #40).  The color matched, but the Physicians Formula is so much better, because I can use my own brush, which is way better than the built in brush of the Neutrogena brand.  It's not bad, and would be good to keep in your purse if you carry make-up (I don't) for touch ups.
> 
> The PF is just so much better and lasts all day, I haven't needed to touch it up at all.  The price on both is definitely right by me so...give 'em a try.



Just so ya know....CVS (I know the one on GMR) has some of the PF products on sale for 50% off.


----------



## vraiblonde

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Just so ya know....CVS (I know the one on GMR) has some of the PF products on sale for 50% off.


I just bought some of the Mineral Wear so I can see how it stacks up aganst BM.  The price was definitely right, so I hope the product is as good.  I'm with Kwillia - I've noticed a definite improvement in my skin since going to BM, so I hesitate to change.  But I'm a beauty product guinea pig


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I just bought some of the Mineral Wear so I can see how it stacks up aganst BM.  The price was definitely right, so I hope the product is as good.  I'm with Kwillia - I've noticed a definite improvement in my skin since going to BM, so I hesitate to change.  But I'm a beauty product guinea pig


  Hurry up and try it out and let us know!!!!  I looked at their website and love all the goodies they have, especially the "powders" with the beads that you run your brush over.  I'm a sucker for good marketing.


----------



## jwwb2000

Nickel said:
			
		

> Hurry up and try it out and let us know!!!!  I looked at their website and love all the goodies they have, especially the "powders" with the beads that you run your brush over.  I'm a sucker for good marketing.



I can say this about the Illuminating Lip Lacquer in antique scarlet that it really does last and it isn't sticky.  Very smooth going on.


----------



## Nickel

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I can say this about the Illuminating Lip Lacquer in antique scarlet that it really does last and it isn't sticky.  Very smooth going on.


 I want to try their retro mascara, but a percentage of me only wants to buy it because of the way the tube looks.


----------



## jwwb2000

Nickel said:
			
		

> I want to try their retro mascara, but a percentage of me only wants to buy it because of the way the tube looks.



This lipstick is in the same type of tube but has a mirror on the back for easy application 

And I am gonna give liquid eyeliner a try since it was cheap.....well and I liked the tube


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> I want to try their retro mascara


I bought some of that, too, because it was like 1/3 the price of the Dior mascara I'm running out of.  I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I bought some of that, too, because it was like 1/3 the price of the Dior mascara I'm running out of.  I'll let you know what I think.


 Ooh, goody!


----------



## Nickel

Nickel said:
			
		

> I want to try their retro mascara


I caved and stopped in at CVS on my way home from the library.  They didn't have a huge selection, but they did have the retro mascara (50% off) and I picked some up.  This stuff rocks.  It's way better than the Urban Decay and MAC that I usually wear.  I give it


----------



## jwwb2000

Nickel said:
			
		

> I caved and stopped in at CVS on my way home from the library.  They didn't have a huge selection, but they did have the retro mascara (50% off) and I picked some up.  This stuff rocks.  It's way better than the Urban Decay and MAC that I usually wear.  I give it



Thanks for being the guiena pig and letting us know how it was.  I would also like to say the liquid kohl eyeliner isn't too bad either.


----------



## morganj614

I picked up a few sale items today. Not much was on sale but I figured it was better to try some of the make-up at half price and if I didn't like it, then I didn't spend alot.
I got the Beauty Spiral brightening foundation. I am not used to applying with a sponge, but once I got it on my face, I loved it. I got the Revined face powder which I already adore and Retro Glow illuminating blush which I also give a 
Tomorrow I will check Target and see what they have. So far, so good.


----------



## pixiegirl

I wasn't overly impressed with the BM when I saw it at Sephora.  I decided to forego it and stick w/ my MAC.  After Sharon's post on the PF Mineral Wear I figured I'd give it a shot just because it's cheap and easily obtainable.  I got it Sunday, used it yesterday and today.  It's pretty ok I have to say.  The coverage is not as good as the MAC StudioFix and I still applied powder over it but it does look nice.  It feels pretty good too.  I'm thinking I'll definately stick w/ my MAC for the winter/spring but will probably switch to the PF for the summer/fall when I have a little more color to my skin and need less coverage to even my complexion out.  For the price though, I was very impressed.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

My Instant Results Kit (drugstore.com) arrived yesterday and I love it!  I already had the Purity cleanser, which I needed more of.  This came with a Hope in a Jar and also, Microdelivery Peel Pads.  All good stuff and worth the $30 I paid for it (approximately $45 through Sephora).


----------



## morganj614

*PF Users*

CVS has buy any 1 item and get the second at half price with your Care Card. The CVS in California has a good selection of products.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

morganj614 said:
			
		

> CVS has buy any 1 item and get the second at half price with your Care Card. The CVS in California has a good selection of products.


I notice that CVS always has a good sale.  I usually stock up on my eyeliner when it's BOGOF.  Speaking of which, I have two unopened black eyeliners if anyone is interested.  They're Revlon or something, I think.  Nothing wrong with them, just not what I like.


----------



## crabcake

morganj614 said:
			
		

> CVS has buy any 1 item and get the second at half price with your Care Card. The CVS in California has a good selection of products.


 I tried the PF products and wasn't impressed. Coverage and longevity weren't as good (IMO) as the BE products.


----------



## kwillia

crabcake said:
			
		

> I tried the PF products and wasn't impressed. Coverage and longevity weren't as good (IMO) as the BE products.


 It is definately more 'powdery' and not nearly as smooth and as covering as BM. I will use it as a touch up or a quick throw the makeup on on the weekend, but I will not be using PF for regular wear.


----------



## sweetpea

crabcake said:
			
		

> I tried the PF products and wasn't impressed. Coverage and longevity weren't as good (IMO) as the BE products.


My sister tried it too and didn't like it much either.

Also I got the BM get started kit and unless the multi-tasking minerals(which I don't have yet) covers better...I am not impressed w/ the coverage of my dark circles. The rest of my face I am very happy w/. I have tried other concealers w/ it and it was just crappy looking.


----------



## crabcake

kwillia said:
			
		

> It is definately more 'powdery' and not nearly as smooth and as covering as BM. I will use it as a touch up or a quick throw the makeup on on the weekend, but I will not be using PF for regular wear.


 I picked up the compact and keep the mineral veil in it for touch-ups mid-day if I need them; works well.


----------



## K_Jo

sweetpea said:
			
		

> My sister tried it too and didn't like it much either.
> 
> Also I got the BM get started kit and unless the *multi-tasking minerals*(which I don't have yet) covers better...I am not impressed w/ the coverage of my dark circles. The rest of my face I am very happy w/. I have tried other concealers w/ it and it was just crappy looking.


I wasn't in love with the BM :giggle: until I got the multi-tasking minerals.  Now I think it kicks booty!


----------



## sweetpea

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I wasn't in love with the BM :giggle: until I got the multi-tasking minerals.  Now I think it kicks booty!


Really...how about around the eyes...how does that look?


----------



## K_Jo

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Really...how about around the eyes...how does that look?


It's terrific!  I use it on my eyelids, under my eyes, and here and there where I need it, with the full coverage brush and then I brush it all over, then start with the BM foundation.  I abosutely love it!!  I wish I'd had it for my wedding.


----------



## Nickel

I'm glad I didn't try the PF! 

And K_Jo, I did have Bare Minerals for my wedding, I just didn't know it yet.


----------



## sweetpea

K_Jo said:
			
		

> It's terrific!  I use it on my eyelids, under my eyes, and here and there where I need it, with the full coverage brush and then I brush it all over, then start with the BM foundation.  I abosutely love it!!  I wish I'd had it for my wedding.


I'm worried about it looking cakey under my eyes. And does that have a sheen to it like the foundation does? Also, which shade did you get? I'm fairly light foundation.


----------



## Nickel

sweetpea said:
			
		

> I'm worried about it looking cakey under my eyes. And does that have a sheen to it like the foundation does? Also, which shade did you get? I'm fairly light foundation.


 I use bisque under my eyes and it works really well.  I have thin skin under my eyes, so I always have a little darkness under them.  It goes on exactly like the foundation....very light, not cakey or anything...works really really well.


----------



## kwillia

sweetpea said:
			
		

> I'm worried about it looking cakey under my eyes. And does that have a sheen to it like the foundation does? Also, which shade did you get? I'm fairly light foundation.


My mother has 60 year old skin under her eyes and what she loves most about BM is that is DOES NOT cake in her crinkles. I agree with K_Jo... hit the dark spots with the bisque and the do the normal applicaition of BM and you will be happy.


----------



## sweetpea

Cool...thank you for the input everyone...I'm gonna get some bisque and try it...I just didn't want to waste anymore money. If I didn't have a problem w/ dark circles I would be fine w/ just the foundation.

Also I bought the Clinique High Impact Mascara and it is the bomb diggity   I almost like it as well as the Lancome Hynose Mascara.


----------



## Nickel

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Also I bought the Clinique High Impact Mascara and it is the bomb diggity


Oooh, I forgot about Clinique, I like their mascara.   I just bought some of the Physician's Formula Retro whatever mascara and I love that too.


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> Oooh, I forgot about Clinique, I like their mascara.   I just bought some of the Physician's Formula Retro whatever mascara and I love that too.


Really...do you like it as well?


----------



## Nickel

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Really...do you like it as well?


 No, I just love it. :shrug:


----------



## CMC122

The BM's cover my dark circled eye's very well!  I use the flat brush and am very thrilled with it!  I've never had anything make my eye's look so normal before


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I need to make a BM purchase soon.  I'm out of bisque, so I'll need more, and I'd like to try their clear radiance.  I believe my warmth will last for years....


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I believe my warmth will last for years....


 I'm with ya on that.  I use way less than they recommend, it still looks like I've never used it.   Same with the glee (I got the big one), it'll probably outlive me.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

CMC122 said:
			
		

> The BM's cover my dark circled eye's very well!  I use the flat brush and am very thrilled with it!  I've never had anything make my eye's look so normal before


 
You should get the Instant Results kit from drugstore.com.  I love it!


----------



## sweetpea

CMC122 said:
			
		

> The BM's cover my dark circled eye's very well!  I use the flat brush and am very thrilled with it!  I've never had anything make my eye's look so normal before


Do you use the mult-tasking minerals under your eyes also? I don't know about you but my dark circles are straight from he11 I tell ya!


----------



## CMC122

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Do you use the mult-tasking minerals under your eyes also? I don't know about you but my dark circles are straight from he11 I tell ya!


I use whatever came in my starter kit

I do the all over brush then I take that special flat brush and go to town  I also pat it on not "paint" it on.   I can even cover my Cindy Crawford mole with it if I try


----------



## sweetpea

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I use whatever came in my starter kit
> 
> I do the all over brush then I take that special flat brush and go to town  I also pat it on not "paint" it on.   I can even cover my Cindy Crawford mole with it if I try


And the foundation covers the circles ok for you?:shrug: It covers mine some but just not enough.


----------



## CMC122

sweetpea said:
			
		

> And the foundation covers the circles ok for you?:shrug: It covers mine some but just not enough.


I'm extremely happy with the coverage  But that's just me


----------



## sweetpea

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I'm extremely happy with the coverage  But that's just me


Well, like I said mine are straight from he11.:shrug:


----------



## Wenchy

sweetpea said:
			
		

> And the foundation covers the circles ok for you?:shrug: It covers mine some but just not enough.



I don't believe that the starter kit included the "bisque".

The bisque covers the dark circles for me, and then I use the other products on top of that.


----------



## sweetpea

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I don't believe that the starter kit included the "bisque".
> 
> The bisque covers the dark circles for me, and then I use the other products on top of that.


Hmmm...which products?


----------



## kwillia

If any of you happen into the Silver Spring area... there is an Ulta Boutique right in the heart of downtown Silver Spring that carries the full line of BM and have most all of it out for you to play with. You can find out exactly what you like and what you don't... this goes for the foundations, the radiance stuff, blushes and tons of liner and eye lid covers...


----------



## Nickel

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Well, like I said mine are straight from he11.:shrug:


 Buy the bisque!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwillia

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Hmmm...which products?


All you have to do is use the concealer brush to hit your dark spots with bisque. Then use your kaboka to swirl on the foundtation. Use the full coverage brush to hit where you want with warm then come back with the Kaboka brush with the mineral veil and you are done. Easy peasy.


----------



## Nickel

I use my concealer brush to apply bisque under my eyes. :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> I use my concealer brush to apply bisque under my eyes. :shrug:


Oops. That is the brush I meant...


----------



## sweetpea

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I don't believe that the starter kit included the "bisque".
> 
> The bisque covers the dark circles for me, and then I use *the * other products on top of that.


Oops sorry...reading comprehension is your friend 

I thought she meant different products other than BE...my bad


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> Buy the bisque!!!!!!!!!!!


I will I will ... do you think that color would be ok for me? Which foundation shade do you use?


----------



## Christy

crabcake said:
			
		

> I tried the PF products and wasn't impressed. Coverage and longevity weren't as good (IMO) as the BE products.


I bought some the other day and I think they actually work better than the BE products.  The trick I've found with any of it is slapping on some moisterizer right before applying the powder.


----------



## sweetpea

Christy said:
			
		

> I bought some the other day and I think they actually work better than the BE products.  The trick I've found with any of it is *slapping * on some moisterizer right before applying the powder.


Not slapping


----------



## Nickel

sweetpea said:
			
		

> I will I will ... do you think that color would be ok for me? Which foundation shade do you use?


 Yup, it'd be good for you.  Some people use summer bisque, but I think for people with fairer sin, bisque is perfect.  I use the lightest color that comes in the light kit...can't remember what it's called exactly.


----------



## crabcake

Christy said:
			
		

> The trick I've found with any of it is slapping on some moisterizer right before applying the powder.


 I do that, as well, but the coverage with the PF just went to shiat by mid-morning.  

 I also still use the Smashbox Photofinish, and I love the way make-up goes on with that stuff. It's all velvety soft but incredibly light.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> I use the lightest color that comes in the light kit...can't remember what it's called exactly.


 The one I sent you was Shade #021 -- Cracka Ass Cracka.


----------



## Christy

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Not slapping


 

As far as your dark circles.  I bought some Physicians Formula paint on stuff for dark circles and eye wrinkles.  It does a really good job of concealing without looking pasty, and it claims to reduce both circles and wrinkles with visible results in ten days.  I've only used it twice so I can't report on the long term results, but initial results are very positive.   I found a place where it's 40% off, but I'm not telling until I finish stocking up.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> The one I sent you was Shade #021 -- Cracka Ass Cracka.


   I don't know where I got this pale skin, my mom and dad are both much darker than I am.


----------



## Christy

Anyone have some Sephora freebie codes?  I'm not making another purchase until I have some good codes.  I'm all about free samples.


----------



## kwillia

Christy said:
			
		

> Anyone have some Sephora freebie codes?  I'm not making another purchase until I have some good codes.  I'm all about free samples.


We all have the new codes but we are not going to share that info until we are done stocking up on the freebies...


----------



## Christy

kwillia said:
			
		

> We all have the new codes but we are not going to share that info until we are done stocking up on the freebies...


Fine!  The sale is on at Eckerdt.   Happy now?   

Damn, being shaken down by the makeup mafia.


----------



## virgovictoria

Me ~~~~>  (under here somewhere)


----------



## kwillia

Christy said:
			
		

> Fine!  The sale is on at Eckerdt.   Happy now?
> 
> Damn, being shaken down by the makeup mafia.


Actually... all the CVS stores have several of the PF items marked down too.

Okay... the latest code I received is "masters3"...

You get to chose one of the following samples: (they look to be decent size samples too...)

1. Fresh Pink Jasmine Body cream

or

2. Too Faced Lip Injection Extreme 

or 

3. PHYTO Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm


----------



## kwillia

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Me ~~~~>  (under here somewhere)


I'll have to have you over and do your face up with Bare Minerals and you will see what we are all yapping about.


----------



## Christy

kwillia said:
			
		

> Actually... all the CVS stores have several of the PF items marked down too.
> 
> Okay... the latest code I received is "masters3"...
> 
> You get to chose one of the following samples: (they look to be decent size samples too...)
> 
> 1. Fresh Pink Jasmine Body cream
> 
> or
> 
> 2. Too Faced Lip Injection Extreme
> 
> or
> 
> 3. PHYTO Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm


How the heck do you get all the good codes?  I'm signed up for all the newsletters, catalogues, the works.  I feel so cheated.


----------



## Nickel

Christy said:
			
		

> How the heck do you get all the good codes?  I'm signed up for all the newsletters, catalogues, the works.  I feel so cheated.


 Do a google search for "Sephora promo codes".


----------



## Christy

kwillia said:
			
		

> Actually... all the CVS stores have several of the PF items marked down too.
> 
> Okay... the latest code I received is "masters3"...
> 
> You get to chose one of the following samples: (they look to be decent size samples too...)
> 
> 1. Fresh Pink Jasmine Body cream
> 
> or
> 
> 2. Too Faced Lip Injection Extreme
> 
> or
> 
> 3. PHYTO Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm


btw Thanks!


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> I don't know where I got this pale skin, my mom and dad are both much darker than I am.


Same here...but I know mine came from my Grandmother...I damn near catch fire and burst into flames in the summer if I don't load up on the sunscreen. Gumbo calls it my vampire cream.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> Do a google search for "Sephora promo codes".


 I've done that, and most are expired or some rinky-dink site that offer the same promo sephora always offers -- free shipping on orders over $75. :shrug:

 I don't use the codes much though since the store is only 4 miles away.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> I've done that, and most are expired or some rinky-dink site that offer the same promo sephora always offers -- free shipping on orders over $75. :shrug:
> 
> I don't use the codes much though since the store is only 4 miles away.


 I've found a lot of good codes online. :shrug:


----------



## pixiegirl

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Same here...but I know mine came from my Grandmother...I damn near catch fire and burst into flames in the summer if I don't load up on the sunscreen. Gumbo calls it my vampire cream.



I'm very fair and olive.  Try matching that up to most products.  Most fair people are pink.  My mom is pale but pink and my dad is very dark and olive.  My oldest is just like me and the youngest is VERY olive and dark.  When the babe was an infant he was almost yellow and I kept asking the doc if he had jaundice.  His tests were normal and she told me that he was just yellow like me.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sephora codes masters1 and masters2 will get you your choice of three deluxe samples - Too Faced lip plumper is the only one I remember because that's what I got.

Last night I bought A new DiorShow mascara AND a smashbox brow kit - in Auburn because as of last night I am a coppery redhead!


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> as of last night I am a coppery redhead!



Way cool!  What does Larry think of it?


----------



## vraiblonde

elaine said:
			
		

> Way cool!  What does Larry think of it?


He likes it, if you can believe that    He's getting used to me changing my haircolor every now and then.


----------



## pixiegirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Sephora codes masters1 and masters2 will get you your choice of three deluxe samples - Too Faced lip plumper is the only one I remember because that's what I got.
> 
> Last night I bought A new DiorShow mascara AND a smashbox brow kit - in Auburn because as of last night I am a coppery redhead!




So you really do look just like your av now?


----------



## vraiblonde

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> So you really do look just like your av now?


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> He likes it, if you can believe that    He's getting used to me changing my haircolor every now and then.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Anyone get any new products lately?  I'm not big on eyeshadow, but I had lunch with  last week and she got me hooked on the idea of brightening my eyelids with a little color.  Anyone?


----------



## morganj614

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Anyone get any new products lately?  I'm not big on eyeshadow, but I had lunch with  last week and she got me hooked on the idea of brightening my eyelids with a little color.  Anyone?



PF has some soft mattes and I just recently switched to that. Good staying power and neutral colors.


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Anyone get any new products lately? I'm not big on eyeshadow, but I had lunch with  last week and she got me hooked on the idea of brightening my eyelids with a little color. Anyone?


I use the Bare Minerals "Meet the Browns".  It looks really nice (and natural).   I want to buy a bunch more colors to try but I'm on Sephora lock down until after my vacation.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:
			
		

> I use the Bare Minerals "Meet the Browns".  It looks really nice (and natural).   I want to buy a bunch more colors to try but I'm on Sephora lock down until after my vacation.


I've got enough browns at home that I don't need anymore.  I'm looking for something with a little more zing to it.  Maybe some greens & purples.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I've got enough browns at home that I don't need anymore.  I'm looking for something with a little more zing to it.  Maybe some greens & purples.


 I have some of their eyeshadows...Vanilla Sugar, Tiger Lily and Pebble.  And I have two of their glimmers...Radiant Rebecca and Envy.  I'm a big fan of the shadows I have, and want more.  I also want to try their glimpses...especially the Watercolors and Wine Country sets.  I've found that with Radiant Rebecca, a little bit goes a long way, but Envy is very sheer.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I have some of their eyeshadows...Vanilla Sugar, Tiger Lily and Pebble.  And I have two of their glimmers...Radiant Rebecca and Envy.  I'm a big fan of the shadows I have, and want more.  I also want to try their glimpses...especially the Watercolors and Wine Country sets.  I've found that with Radiant Rebecca, a little bit goes a long way, but Envy is very sheer.


I want the wine set, too!  I think it would really dress up a dark pant suit.


----------



## kwillia

*This is new...*

has anyone tried this yet?  I'm going to give it a whirl. Summer is coming and I wanna be "waterproof", but refuse to give up Bare Minerals.

Weather Everything Liner Sealer  
Designed to help your long wearing bareMinerals Liner Shadows last through wind, rain, snow, or swimming, Weather Everything is simply the best way for your eyes to endure the day as flawlessly as they started.

To use: Simply blend a drop with your favorite Liner Shadow, then shade and apply as desired and let dry for a couple of seconds.


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> has anyone tried this yet?


No, I don't wear eyeliner when I swim.


----------



## crabcake

*Fyi*



> [font=verdana, arial]Score a *FREE DELUXE SAMPLE* of Cosmedicine MegaDose Skin Fortifying Serum by entering *TRUEBEAUTY* at checkout.[/font]


 You know where ...


----------



## crabcake

FYI: [font=verdana, arial]Do NOT buy the Cosmedicine MegaDose Skin Fortifying Serum if you don't like the smell of chit!  Literally, I could smell the stuff when it first pumped out of the little bottle, and I couldn't bear to put it on my face -- I don't care WHAT it claims to do. I refuse to smell something like that all day long. 

 The mattifying stuff by Cosmedicine is pretty good stuff, though. 
[/font]


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I picked up the new Cosmo. the other day, and saw an ad for Neutrogena mineral foundation.  I'm not going to try it, but thought that maybe some of you who already use Neutrogena products might want to give it a try.  The ad didn't display a cost, but said it comes in 4 shades and a bronzer.


----------



## kwillia

I spotted the Neutrogena "minerals" foundation while I was at CVS over the weekend. I was so disappointed in the Physicians Formula minerals product, I doubt I even bother with it.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> I was so disappointed in the Physicians Formula minerals product



Why?


----------



## kwillia

I found the PF minerals foundation was grittier, didn't last as long and caused slight skin irritation.


----------



## mAlice

kwillia said:
			
		

> I found the PF minerals foundation was grittier, didn't last as long and caused slight skin irritation.




Thanks.  I was gonna' give it a try, but I don't think so now.


----------



## pixiegirl

elaine said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I was gonna' give it a try, but I don't think so now.



I wasn't a big fan of the BM when I saw it first hand and decided to stay with my MAC.  I did however buy the PF since it was so cheap and thought it was pretty decent for something you can get at a regular store.  I didn't have any irritation at all from it.  I wasn't impressed with the coverage for a winter make-up but will probably use it in the summer after I have a little more color to my skin and don't need as much coverage.  Everyone has different skin/needs.  I'd give it a try.  :shrug:

I also have to give Jazz credit.  I've read a few times her mention her sensative skin and using Aveno products.  A couple months ago I changed face wash and had to deal with the consequences of such.  The skin on my eyelids and around my eyes got so dried out and peely that it was almost unbearable.  I tried everything I had around the house.  Lotions, baby oil, face chap stick (for babes), whatever I could get my hands on.  Nothing was helping.  A weeks worth of use litterally caused me 2 months worth of pain.  I was at Target and decided to try the Aveno line.  I got some of the calming moisterizer and within 2 days my skin was back to normal!


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> I found the PF minerals foundation was grittier, didn't last as long and caused slight skin irritation.


I wasn't impressed with it either.  I didn't get an irritation, but the coverage was heavier than BM and it got cakey after a few hours.

But I did find a very cool website:
http://cosmeticscop.com

She sells her own brand of skincare and makeup, but surf around the LEARN sections.  She has zillions of tips to get the most out of just about any beauty situation you may have.

For example, I have large pores on my nose and cheeks and had been using a product with benzoil peroxide to keep the clogs at bay - without noticeable success or improvement.  Paula says that BP is an anti-bacterial and doesn't penetrate enough to improve pores and keep them clear, and says you should use a product with 2% salicylic acid instead.

Well, lo and behold - it worked!  Pores are noticeably smaller and clogs are not a problem anymore.


----------



## jwwb2000

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I wasn't impressed with it either.  I didn't get an irritation, but the coverage was heavier than BM and it got cakey after a few hours.
> 
> But I did find a very cool website:
> http://cosmeticscop.com
> 
> She sells her own brand of skincare and makeup, but surf around the LEARN sections.  She has zillions of tips to get the most out of just about any beauty situation you may have.
> 
> For example, I have large pores on my nose and cheeks and had been using a product with benzoil peroxide to keep the clogs at bay - without noticeable success or improvement.  Paula says that BP is an anti-bacterial and doesn't penetrate enough to improve pores and keep them clear, and says you should use a product with 2% salicylic acid instead.
> 
> Well, lo and behold - it worked!  Pores are noticeably smaller and clogs are not a problem anymore.



I have been using the Loreal Acne Peel kit to help make my pores a little less noticable and it seems to be working.  It isn't over drying and I use it every other evening.


----------



## kwillia

"cakey" is a great way to describe the PF minerals. I think what I'm recognizing as "grittier" is that it is very powder-like where BM is not powdery at all. 

Thanks for sharing that website, Vrai! I'm gonna bookmark it.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I picked up the new Cosmo. the other day, and saw an ad for Neutrogena mineral foundation.  I'm not going to try it, but thought that maybe some of you who already use Neutrogena products might want to give it a try.  The ad didn't display a cost, but said it comes in 4 shades and a bronzer.


Copycat.


----------



## Christy

kwillia said:
			
		

> I found the PF minerals foundation was grittier, didn't last as long and caused slight skin irritation.


I like the PF foundation.  I think it's because the shade matches my original skin color better than the bare minerals. I actually use it along with my bare minerals now as sort of a top cover.


----------



## kwillia

Christy said:
			
		

> I like the PF foundation.  I think it's because the shade matches my original skin color better than the bare minerals. I actually use it along with my bare minerals now as sort of a top cover.


Then you are using it more as a "setting powder" rather than the actual foundation and I can see where that may work. 

As for matching your skin color better... if you ever find the time to get to Silver Spring, I recommend hitting the Ulta Store in downtown Silver Spring. They have every shade available as a tester. You would be able to find your perfect match and not have to put on multiple layers trying to "blend". It would be worth the trip and you could probably spend an hour or so just playing with the different foundations, blushes, eye shadows, etc.


----------



## Christy

kwillia said:
			
		

> As for matching your skin color better... if you ever find the time to get to Silver Spring, I recommend hitting the Ulta Store in downtown Silver Spring. They have every shade available as a tester. You would be able to find your perfect match and not have to put on multiple layers trying to "blend". It would be worth the trip and you could probably spend an hour or so just playing with the different foundations, blushes, eye shadows, etc.


 Leave the County?  Surely you can't be serious!  


We should all caravan up there one day, it would be fun.


----------



## pixiegirl

Christy said:
			
		

> Leave the County?  Surely you can't be serious!
> 
> 
> We should all caravan up there one day, it would be fun.



I'm sure you use the Children Under the Stairs pale and you can have the PF I bought to try in that shade.  I'll be using it this summer but will have a little more color to me by then and will need a darker shade.


----------



## Christy

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm sure you use the Children Under the Stairs pale and you can have the PF I bought to try in that shade. I'll be using it this summer but will have a little more color to me by then and will need a darker shade.


 I'm not that white.   Okay yes I am.


----------



## mAlice

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Children Under the Stairs pale



I need that!  What's the real name of the shade?  I need it for faire.


----------



## pixiegirl

elaine said:
			
		

> I need that!  What's the real name of the shade?  I need it for faire.



It was the fair in the PF mineral wear loose powder.  :shrug:  I'm pretty fair but it was too light for me.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:
			
		

> I'm not that white.   Okay yes I am.


Yes, you are.  Even in August you're paler-than-pale.   I, on the other hand, have been tanning for a few weeks, so I'm a nice golden.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Yes, you are.  Even in August you're paler-than-pale.   I, on the other hand, have been tanning for a few weeks, so I have skin cancer.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

>


If I ever get it, I won't be surprised.


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Yes, you are. Even in August you're paler-than-pale.  I, on the other hand, have been tanning for a few weeks, so I'm a nice golden.


It's because I don't subject my skin to the dangerous ultra-violet rays of the sun or tanning bed.    I shall not turn 50 and look like an 85 year old leather hand bag.  

I've never understood the concept that purposely cooking your own skin is found to be attractive. :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> If I ever get it, I won't be surprised.


 I had a couple bad sunburns when I was younger (my fault).  I've scared myself into being the sunblock queen.


----------



## Nickel

Christy said:
			
		

> I've never understood the concept that purposely cooking your own skin is found to be attractive. :shrug:


 Do you remember the Seinfeld episode where Kramer slathered himself in butter (I think) and started tanning on the roof and Newman imagined him as a big rotisserie chicken?


----------



## Christy

Nickel said:
			
		

> Do you remember the Seinfeld episode where Kramer slathered himself in butter (I think) and started tanning on the roof and Newman imagined him as a big rotisserie chicken?


I do.   You know, I did that whole butter and tin foil thing as a teenager.  It's amazing the stupid ass things you do to fit in as a kid.  I also let the very same friend who talked me in to the butter and tin foil try to bleach my hair with clorox.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I had a couple bad sunburns when I was younger (my fault).  I've scared myself into being the sunblock queen.


I just can't stand wearing shorts (or skirts) with ashey-white skin.  Ugh!


----------



## vraiblonde

L'Oreal Lash Architect 3D

I bought some on the advice of Cosmetic Cop (see link in previous post) and it works just as well as my Dior mascara, at less than half the cost.  Big lush lashes, no clumping, no smearing, no flaking.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:
			
		

> bleach my hair with clorox.




Well?  How'd it turn out?  

Another consumer tip that has nothing to do with makeup:

I bought a new knife block at Bed, Bath & Beyond.  Instead of slots for the knives, it has koosh-type material so you're not limited by slot size or number.  And since it's koosh and not solid, you don't leave holes when you pull the knife out.

See pic below... it's pretty cool


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Well? How'd it turn out?


Not good.   I'm surprised it didn't melt my hair off.  My hair felt like straw, and it didn't change a bit in color. 

I would not recommend clorox as a hair lightener.


----------



## morganj614

Christy said:
			
		

> It's because I don't subject my skin to the dangerous ultra-violet rays of the sun or tanning bed.    I shall not turn 50 and look like an 85 year old leather hand bag.
> 
> I've never understood the concept that purposely cooking your own skin is found to be attractive. :shrug:



First the old lady hair and now this


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I just can't stand wearing shorts (or skirts) with ashey-white skin.  Ugh!


 I just use a self tanner in the summer to darken up a tad.  My skin isn't ashy white, it's just fair. I'd look strange all bronzified.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:
			
		

> I would not recommend clorox as a hair lightener.


When I was in cosmetology school we used to do all kinds of fun experiments designed to show us what NOT to do to our patrons' hair.    Clorox was one of them.


----------



## pixiegirl

A tan when it's still under 60 degrees outside most days!    

My legs are pale but they ain't ashey!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I just use a self tanner in the summer to darken up a tad.  My skin isn't ashy white, it's just fair. I'd look strange all bronzified.


I use a self-tanner, too.  It just doesn't do anything for me, though.  I need something with a little more kick to it.  I have a nice tan now - not dark, and I definitely don't look like it's the end of summer.


----------



## vraiblonde

Self-tanner question:

What brand do you guys use?  And how do you apply it to your back in the places you can't reach?

I've been laying in the UltraBronze bed 3 times a week for 2 weeks now and have darkened barely at all.    And that's expensive as hell for the little results I'm getting.


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Self-tanner question:
> 
> What brand do you guys use? And how do you apply it to your back in the places you can't reach?
> 
> I've been laying in the UltraBronze bed 3 times a week for 2 weeks now and have darkened barely at all.  And that's expensive as hell for the little results I'm getting.


The NO-AD cheap stuff actually works really well. It's the only thing I've ever used that makes it look like my tan is real. Everything else I've ever tried makes me look like a pumpkin.


----------



## pixiegirl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Self-tanner question:
> 
> What brand do you guys use?  And how do you apply it to your back in the places you can't reach?
> 
> I've been laying in the UltraBronze bed 3 times a week for 2 weeks now and have darkened barely at all.    And that's expensive as hell for the little results I'm getting.




I've used the BBW stuff in the blue bottle.  I don't use it straight though; always use half tanner, half regular lotion.  It's tinted so you can see where you're putting it and make sure you're applying it evenly.


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Self-tanner question:
> And how do you apply it to your back in the places you can't reach?


I make Steve do it. :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:
			
		

> The NO-AD cheap stuff actually works really well.


I tried that last year and didn't like it.  I bought some Olay stuff this year and it sucks.  That's why I've resorted to tanning the last few weeks.  When the weather breaks, I want to be able to wear shorts w/out having white, scarey legs.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Self-tanner question:
> 
> What brand do you guys use?  And how do you apply it to your back in the places you can't reach?
> 
> I've been laying in the UltraBronze bed 3 times a week for 2 weeks now and have darkened barely at all.    And that's expensive as hell for the little results I'm getting.


Twice a week and you'll probably maintain your tan.  Though, at 3 X's a week, I would think you'd experience some kinda results. :shrug:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I've been laying in the UltraBronze bed 3 times a week for 2 weeks now and have darkened barely at all.    And that's expensive as hell for the little results I'm getting.


Do those beds fully close?  With regular 20-minute beds, I have to lay on my sides so that I don't get a streak down the side of me.   I'll also flip from my back to my stomach so that my butt cheeks don't burn.


----------



## jwwb2000

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Do those beds fully close?  With regular 20-minute beds, I have to lay on my sides so that I don't get a streak down the side of me.   I'll also flip from my back to my stomach so that my butt cheeks don't burn.



This is why I like the stand up bed.  10 minutes is the max (at least at the place I usually go to)  No burned butt cheeks and no streak down my sides.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> This is why I like the stand up bed.  10 minutes is the max (at least at the place I usually go to)  No burned butt cheeks and no streak down my sides.


I love stand-up beds, but they're too effing expensive.  I was paying $12 for a 5-minute session.


----------



## jwwb2000

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I love stand-up beds, but they're too effing expensive.  I was paying $12 for a 5-minute session.



The place I went to I got that bed in my package of unlimited minutes


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Do those beds fully close?


They fully close and you have to flip over because there's a pad that you're laying on instead of bare bed with lights on the bottom.  The lights are just on the top.


----------



## vraiblonde

Christy said:
			
		

> I make Steve do it.


Note to self:  make Steve come do my back...


----------



## Christy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Note to self: make Steve come do my back...


 He's a pro.


----------



## Pandora

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Self-tanner question:
> 
> What brand do you guys use?  And how do you apply it to your back in the places you can't reach?
> 
> I've been laying in the UltraBronze bed 3 times a week for 2 weeks now and have darkened barely at all.    And that's expensive as hell for the little results I'm getting.




  Stop using those tanning beds.  

Get Larry to put that stuff on.  That's what the hell husbands are for.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> They fully close and you have to flip over because there's a pad that you're laying on instead of bare bed with lights on the bottom.  The lights are just on the top.


That means you're not getting the full benefit.  Most beds have bulbs on both sides.  When you're in 20 minutes, you get a full 20 minutes.  You're just taking turns w/sides.  Maybe try switching to another bed? :shrug:


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I love stand-up beds, but they're too effing expensive.  I was paying $12 for a 5-minute session.


My guy gives me all the stand-up tanning I want for 50 bucks a month.  I think he charges $26 for individual sessions.  He recently decided to stop offering the $50 deal, but I'm hooked up with the grandfather clause.


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> That means you're not getting the full benefit. Most beds have bulbs on both sides. When you're in 20 minutes, you get a full 20 minutes. You're just taking turns w/sides. Maybe try switching to another bed? :shrug:





> Tanorexia is term coined by doctors to describe the young people who put themselves at risk of getting skin cancer as a result of the frequent use of tanning salons to get the perfect skin colour.


I do believe it is time for an intervention. You have a disease.  


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanorexia


----------



## morganj614

Christy said:
			
		

> I do believe it is time for an intervention. You have a disease.
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tanorexia



 tanorexia? I've heard it all now


----------



## Christy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> tanorexia? I've heard it all now


  Stop being so insensitive.   This is serious.



> Tanorexia shares many characteristics with the eating disorder anorexia. Similar to the way that an anorexic is obsessed with being thin, a tanorexic is obsessed with being tan. Like an anorexic's fear of fat, a tanorexic has a fear of pastiness. Someone with the disorder may become obsessed with lying out in the sun or under a tanning bed the same way someone with anorexia counts calories or exercises compulsively. While tanorexia may seem like a superficial disorder created by a society concerned with nothing more than skin-deep beauty, for those with the illness, tanorexia can be deadly, as over-exposure of the skin to ultra-violet light can lead to cancer. ......
> 
> As bronzed skin has grown in social desirability, so has the popularity of "fake 'n bake" salons. In an age when we are obsessed with instant gratification, we fail to look at the long-term effects. Skin cancer aside, it is pretty safe to say that dry, leathery skin at the age of 50 will never be in style. Without even considering the graver effects, this alone is reason enough to use caution when out in the sun and avoid tanning beds like the plague.


http://www.cornellsun.com/media/paper866/news/2005/04/06/Opinion/Tans-Gone.Bad-1337999.shtml?norewrite200603221610&sourcedomain=www.cornellsun.com


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Self-tanner question:
> 
> What brand do you guys use?  And how do you apply it to your back in the places you can't reach?
> 
> I've been laying in the UltraBronze bed 3 times a week for 2 weeks now and have darkened barely at all.    And that's expensive as hell for the little results I'm getting.





When I use a self tanner, I always use ban de soleil (or however ya' spell it)  great results.  I always wear latex gloves to apply so I don't have funky hands, and use lots of lotion and lots of spreading to avoid streaking.  

As for the bed, I'd ask for my money back and take my business elsewhere.


----------



## morganj614

Christy said:
			
		

> Stop being so insensitive.   This is serious.
> 
> 
> http://www.cornellsun.com/media/paper866/news/2005/04/06/Opinion/Tans-Gone.Bad-1337999.shtml?norewrite200603221610&sourcedomain=www.cornellsun.com



stop smacking me. I just read it. I have done my share of tanning and it was addictive. Luckily I didn't start until my 30's and most of it was from sailing and being on the water. These kids are starting in their teens and will be dried, skinny prunes by 40. I am now edumacated


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> That means you're not getting the full benefit.  Most beds have bulbs on both sides.


UltraBronze beds all have a mattress.  It's a high-pressure bed with only 1% UVA (3% is normal).  My skin is very fair and burns easily, so this is what they put me in - 8 minutes on each side.  I've never spent 20 minutes in a full tanning bed in my life - I'd be fried to a crisp.  

And I'm pleased that I'm not burnt, but it just seems to be a long time building color.  So I'm going to self-tan until the bed does its job.


----------



## vraiblonde

elaine said:
			
		

> As for the bed, I'd ask for my money back and take my business elsewhere.


It's not the bed - it's my skin.  I had to go get that white freckled Irish stuff from my Dad instead of my Mom's French and Injun skin.


----------



## Nickel

Has anyone used the foaming self tanners or the spray ones?  And what's the general consensus on most bang for your buck? I used the NO AD stuff last year and it was okay, but I can't use the same product twice in a row.


----------



## Pandora

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> UltraBronze beds all have a mattress.  It's a high-pressure bed with only 1% UVA (3% is normal).  My skin is very fair and burns easily, so this is what they put me in - 8 minutes on each side.  I've never spent 20 minutes in a full tanning bed in my life - I'd be fried to a crisp.
> 
> And I'm pleased that I'm not burnt, but it just seems to be a long time building color.  So I'm going to self-tan until the bed does its job.




Actually you could if you continued to go and use tanning accelerators.  

I use to be pasty white and when I was in my early 20’s, I started hitting the tanning beds.  I got very dark and stopped going when I got pregnant with my 1st child (1994).  I guess I hit those beds for about 5-years on and off.  

After that, my skin had a memory to it and tans fairly quickly.  Where before it took an awful long time to tan.  10-years later, in 2004, I tanned for a short amount of time and got really dark fast.  

Last year, I was debating on going just to get a base tan, but I had a large lump appear on my neck.  I went to the dermatologist and they said, oh, it isn’t anything buy a cyst.  They injected it and sent me on my way.  It itched so badly and I couldn’t stop scratching it.  The next thing you know, it is the size of a golf ball.  They finally did a freeze on it where they remove it but it left a hole that took a long time to heal.  It was a basal cell.  

Just like many others, I didn’t think it would happen to me.  :shrug:  My tanning and tanning bed days are over.


----------



## Nickel

Pandora said:
			
		

> Just like many others, I didn’t think it would happen to me.  :shrug:  My tanning and tanning bed days are over.


I used tanning beds for maybe a week a few years ago.  Then I found out that my dad's sister, who used to worship tanning beds, had to have skin cancer lesions removed from her arms.  Around the same time, their mother (who grew up on a farm and was outside in the sun all the time) had to have skin cancer lesions removed from her arms and face.  Once I found out about that, I started wearing sunscreen every time I was out in the sun and only wear moisturizer and makeup that has spf 15.  I have fairly nice skin, and I'd like to keep it this way for as long as I can.


----------



## Nickel

*Help needed*

Looks like I'm going to be replacing a healthy bit of my eye makeup (I have a sty ).  So this is the perfect opportunity to branch out.  

This is what I can keep:
Clinique eye shadow
some Hard Candy shadow quads
MAC Zoom Lash mascara
Rimmel Extra Super Lash mascara
Urban Decay Skyscraper Mascara
Some Flirt! eyeliner pencils

This is what I had to pitch:
some Hard Candy shadow quads
Pout mascara
Physician's Formula Retro Glow mascara (Practically new! )
A Flirt! eyeliner pencil
An eyelash curler

To be on the safe side, I should probably throw out the Bare Minerals shadows I've used in the last few days too.

So ladies, what are your favorites?


----------



## crabcake

Personally, I think that "throw the make-up out"  is just that. I know they _say_ to do that, but I've had a stye or two in my day, and I never threw the crap out that I'd used, and I never got another sty (back-to-back) from re-using the stuff I had. :shrug:

 Of course, if you're looking for a reason to just buy new make-up and are using that as justification to Big D, disregard and throw out not only your make-up that came into contact with your eyes, but any and all make-up that touched your face.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Personally, I think that "throw the make-up out"  is just that. I know they _say_ to do that, but I've had a stye or two in my day, and I never threw the crap out that I'd used, and I never got another sty (back-to-back) from re-using the stuff I had. :shrug:


 I'm really not willing to take that chance. I only get one set of eyes.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Of course, if you're looking for a reason to just buy new make-up and are using that as justification to Big D, disregard and throw out not only your make-up that came into contact with your eyes, but any and all make-up that touched your face.


Big D just knows that I have the sty, and isn't a factor in any makeup purchases...sty related or not.   Incidentally, I rarely wear the mascara I wore yesterday, but I do know that I wore it the last time I had a sty.


----------



## kwillia

IMO, it's the mascara that is the most risk for carrying and and passing on the germs. I would definately toss the mascara.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> IMO, it's the mascara that is potentially the most risks for carrying and and passing on the germs. I would definately toss the mascara.




All kinds of nasties live in our mascara - you should see it under a microscope.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> All kinds of nasties live in our mascara - you should see it under a microscope.


  Got pics?  

 I'll probably never wear it again now, thinking there are little itsy bitsy 'things' crawling on my eyes.


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> IMO, it's the mascara that is the most risk for carrying and and passing on the germs. I would definately toss the mascara.


 The mascara definitely had to go.   The shadow and liner are going too, because I'm not taking the chance.


----------



## kwillia

Yo Vrai... I went to Sally's yesterday.  The color I picked to do my sister's hair is in the copper/red family. I spotted a product in the color aisle called "UNRED". It is added to the color/developer mixture and "allows the color to develop completely for maximum coverage without harsh red or orange tones". I asked the Sally lady if it really worked and she said most definately. It also decreases fading.


----------



## vraiblonde

crabcake said:
			
		

> I'll probably never wear it again now, thinking there are little itsy bitsy 'things' crawling on my eyes.


It's best you don't see.  There are actually little creepy crawlies on your eyelashes.  And you oughta see some of the stuff that lives on your skin and feeds on the dead cells.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yo Vrai... I went to Sally's yesterday.  The color I picked to do my sister's hair is in the copper/red family. I spotted a product in the color aisle called "UNRED". It is added to the color/developer mixture and "allows the color to develop completely for maximum coverage without harsh red or orange tones". I asked the Sally lady if it really worked and she said most definately. It also decreases fading.


Cool!  I'll check it out.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> It's best you don't see. There are actually little creepy crawlies on your eyelashes. And you oughta see some of the stuff that lives on your skin and feeds on the dead cells.


 Great! I'm gonna develop OCD with bathing now; as if twice a day wasn't already drying my skin out enough. 

 Let's change the discussion.


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Let's change the discussion.


 Crabby, what are your favorite eye makeup products?


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Cool!  I'll check it out.


There is another one for blonde color mixtures that keeps the color from turning brassy and decreases fading. Another one that I'm gonna pick up for my mother... you add it to whatever color mixture and it increases coverage of gray hair. My mom's grayish temples are stubborn.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> Crabby, what are your favorite eye makeup products?


 I'm happy with the BM eye shadows, but I'm not super frilly when it comes to make-up; either it works or it doesn't. BM works for me. :shrug: I use the "meet the browns" and line with the dark brown. 

 For mascara, I like Revlon Colorstay Overtime Lash Tint ... it lasts for 3 days, doesn't "racoon" when you wash your face, and provides all I need in that department. 

 I don't go for the flashy, colorful, clown face. I'm more of a minimalist when it comes to make-up.


----------



## K_Jo

crabcake said:
			
		

> I don't go for the flashy, colorful, clown face. I'm more of a minimalist when it comes to make-up.


I've been mixing a little of the Bisque into my eyeshadow and blush.  I get toned-down version of all the pretty colors.


----------



## jwwb2000

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> All kinds of nasties live in our mascara - you should see it under a microscope.



And don't forget about the creepy crawlies the live in our eyebrows


----------



## crabcake

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I've been mixing a little of the Bisque into my eyeshadow and blush. I get toned-down version of all the pretty colors.


 I mix a little, itsy bitsy tiny bit of the warmth with my foundation for a nice healthy all-over glow.


----------



## crabcake

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> And don't forget about the creepy crawlies the live in our eyebrows


 Okay, true story:

 When I was 16, I had this friend who was a few years older and quite the promiscuous slut (we all knew someone like that, didn't we? ). Anywho, she was screwing this guy who was screwing everyone else. She developed this problem with her eyes where they were itching like hell; she went to the eye doc, calls me right afterward, and says, "You're not gonna believe what's wrong with my eyes!" Not having a clue, I say, "What, you're going blind? ":shrug:

 She says, "No, I have crabs in my eyes!"  

 Do you need me to explain how _THAT_ must've happened?


----------



## jwwb2000

crabcake said:
			
		

> Okay, true story:
> 
> When I was 16, I had this friend who was a few years older and quite the promiscuous slut (we all knew someone like that, didn't we? ). Anywho, she was screwing this guy who was screwing everyone else. She developed this problem with her eyes where they were itching like hell; she went to the eye doc, calls me right afterward, and says, "You're not gonna believe what's wrong with my eyes!" Not having a clue, I say, "What, you're going blind? ":shrug:
> 
> She says, "No, I have crabs in my eyes!"
> 
> Do you need me to explain how _THAT_ must've happened?



EEEEWWWWW!!


----------



## camily

crabcake said:
			
		

> Okay, true story:
> 
> When I was 16, I had this friend who was a few years older and quite the promiscuous slut (we all knew someone like that, didn't we? ). Anywho, she was screwing this guy who was screwing everyone else. She developed this problem with her eyes where they were itching like hell; she went to the eye doc, calls me right afterward, and says, "You're not gonna believe what's wrong with my eyes!" Not having a clue, I say, "What, you're going blind? ":shrug:
> 
> She says, "No, I have crabs in my eyes!"
> 
> Do you need me to explain how _THAT_ must've happened?


I just wanted to add that if you didn't know someone like that, you were her. This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## crabcake

camily said:
			
		

> I just wanted to add that if you didn't know someone like that, you were her. This has been a public service announcement.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Crabby, what are your favorite eye makeup products?



I'm not Crabby but I really like the MAC pigments and their regular shadows as well.  I detest for the most part anything at the drug store but am fond of the roller shadows (I think it's Lorel but I'll check for sure when I get a few).  I roll them on and then use a brush to even the color out.  I find that I usually like a loose shadow much more then I like compact shadows.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I'm not Crabby but I really like the MAC pigments and their regular shadows as well.


What's the color like with those?  A lot of the shadows I have from Sephora are very light, and while I don't want to look like a two-bit whore, the purpose of wearing shadow is to see at least a little color, so I have to put a lot on for anything to show up.  The opposite is true with Bare Minerals...a little bit goes a looong way.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> What's the color like with those?  A lot of the shadows I have from Sephora are very light, and while I don't want to look like a two-bit whore, the purpose of wearing shadow is to see at least a little color, so I have to put a lot on for anything to show up.  The opposite is true with Bare Minerals...a little bit goes a looong way.



A little goes a long way with the MAC as well.  I got a sampler of them around Christmas, had 6 different colors.  A couple were WAY too bright on their own (teal and the brown was way dark).  There was a nude or natural that came in the set and since they're loose I could mix them to tone down the brightness.  They're very fine so the color stay where you put it and lasts all day as well.


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> What's the color like with those?  A lot of the shadows I have from Sephora are very light, and while I don't want to look like a two-bit whore, the purpose of wearing shadow is to see at least a little color, so I have to put a lot on for anything to show up.  The opposite is true with Bare Minerals...a little bit goes a looong way.


Nickel, with the BM shadows, I picked up "plum". It is too dark on it's own but when I dab the brush in it and then mix it with "princess", which is a very light lavendar, I get a beautiful shade in the purple family. When I mix a dab of plum with rose petal, I get a beautiful shade in the rose family. If I mix it with the chennile (light cream), I get a light plum color. Get the idea...:shrug:


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> Nickel, with the BM shadows, I picked up "plum". It is too dark on it's own but when I dab the brush in it and then mix it with "princess", which is a very light lavendar, I get a beautiful shade in the purple family. When I mix a dab of plum with rose petal, I get a beautiful shade in the rose family. If I mix it with the chennile (light cream), I get a light plum color. Get the idea...:shrug:


 Yeah, I've figured out how to get the Bare Minerals shadows the color I want...unfortunately I have to get rid of a few of them because the "contaminated" eyeshadow brush was rubbed in the lid.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> A little goes a long way with the MAC as well.


I was planning on driving up to Va Beach to pick up my cousin, but was debating it because of my eye.  I might go up anyways and swing by the mall to check out the colors.  Can't sample any, but maybe I can try them on my hand or something.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:
			
		

> Get the idea...


I do that with my BM shadows, too.  Also, brow makeup is always so dark, so I use a light golden brown BM eyeshadow (Tan Lines) to do my brows and it's perfect.


----------



## Nickel

Pix, are there any other MAC products that I should try? I already have Studio Fix, some of their lipglass, lipstick, mascara, and concealer.  I'm always very overwhelmed at the MAC counter...there's so much stuff and so many colors, and they're always sooo busy.  Maybe if I have a game plan I won't be so stressed.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Pix, are there any other MAC products that I should try? I already have Studio Fix, some of their lipglass, lipstick, mascara, and concealer.  I'm always very overwhelmed at the MAC counter...there's so much stuff and so many colors, and there's always sooo busy.  Maybe if I have a game plan I won't be so stressed.




I use the Hyper Real powder in the summer instead of StudioFix but I didn't see it on their website this morning.  :shrug:  I'm going to try the Blot Powder.  I saw that you had Zoom Lash which I use to use as well.  My lashes are long and thick so clumping is an issue with everything.  I've swiched to the Pro Longlash and really like it.  I also like their nail polish a lot.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I use the Hyper Real powder in the summer instead of StudioFix but I didn't see it on their website this morning.  :shrug:  I'm going to try the Blot Powder.  I saw that you had Zoom Lash which I use to use as well.  My lashes are long and thick so clumping is an issue with everything.  I've swiched to the Pro Longlash and really like it.  I also like their nail polish a lot.


 I switch to a tinted moisturizer by BeneFit in the summer.  I saw their powders and wanted to try some, but at $20 each I might want to hold off on that.  I really like Physician's Formula Retro something mascara, but I have to throw it away.  I might buy some more of that, I've never had a problem with it clumping.  I remember you saying you liked their polish, I might try that out.  I hate being out of my element, I have nowhere to buy non-drugstore makeup closer than Va Beach.   That's probably a good thing, though.


----------



## vraiblonde

I bought the PF Retro mascara and it was dried up in the tube.  

But I bought a L'Oreal 3D Architect mascara the other day and I love love love it!  Sorry Dior - this is just as good and half the price.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I bought the PF Retro mascara and it was dried up in the tube.


 I hate when that happens.  I bought some blemish fighting creme thing from Sephora only to get it home and find out it was somehow broken, I couldn't get the wand thing out of the tube.  So I had to break the tube open and use a q-tip to get the product out.  After all that trouble, it didn't even work.   I also bought some Lorac lip stain once that was all dried up. I took it back.


----------



## Pandora

kwillia said:
			
		

> Yo Vrai... I went to Sally's yesterday.  The color I picked to do my sister's hair is in the copper/red family. I spotted a product in the color aisle called "UNRED". It is added to the color/developer mixture and "allows the color to develop completely for maximum coverage without harsh red or orange tones". I asked the Sally lady if it really worked and she said most definately. It also decreases fading.




You can also use a drabber if you want to avoid red tones in your hair.


----------



## Geek

Bit the bullet. Bought BM fair starter kit, muti tasking for blemish cover up, and dior mascara. I freaking love make up. I have been reading this thread forever. Do you guys think I made the right order? I am on serious meds for dry socket, so after three different trys getting the cc # right, I am all ordered up. I used the promo code true beauty, but I did not see anything special happen to my order.


----------



## crabcake

Geek said:
			
		

> Bit the bullet. Bought BM fair starter kit, muti tasking for blemish cover up, and dior mascara. I freaking love make up. I have been reading this thread forever. Do you guys think I made the right order? I am on serious meds for dry socket, so after three different trys getting the cc # right, I am all ordered up. I used the promo code true beauty, but I did not see anything special happen to my order.


 If you ordered it from Sephora, you should've seen some other stuff listed with your order. :shrug: But if that's the one I posted a week or so ago, don't get all excited -- the stuff (literally) smells like chit.


----------



## Geek

crabcake said:
			
		

> If you ordered it from Sephora, you should've seen some other stuff listed with your order. :shrug: But if that's the one I posted a week or so ago, don't get all excited -- the stuff (literally) smells like chit.



I just double checked, I did have something extra some sort of firming ageless something


----------



## crabcake

Geek said:
			
		

> I just double checked, I did have something extra some sort of firming ageless something


 Was it made by Cosmedicine? 

 If so, you've been warned.


----------



## Geek

crabcake said:
			
		

> Was it made by Cosmedicine?
> 
> If so, you've been warned.



Figures   I won't even open it, I can't deal with foul smells in my make up. Every body else gets beautiful bushes of fancy stuff. I get crap in a jar.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Vrai, if you haven't already tried Clear Radiance, I think you would like it.  It gives you an extra glow, w/out looking Pixie-shiny or SC-glittery!


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Vrai, if you haven't already tried Clear Radiance, I think you would like it.


I already have some.  It was the subject of my "all-over facecolor" mishap.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I already have some.  It was the subject of my "all-over facecolor" mishap.


Doh!


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Vrai, if you haven't already tried Clear Radiance, I think you would like it.  It gives you an extra glow, w/out looking Chasey-shiney or SC-glittery!



:fixed:  I'm against glimmer, shine, shimmer, or whatever you want to call it on the snout.    

Matter of fact I was reading a Glamour mag in the salon this past weekend where they stated that you only put suck things on the cheek bone or brow bone.  Might wanna go pick it up; I believe it was the January issue.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> :fixed:  I'm against glimmer, shine, shimmer, or whatever you want to call it on the snout.


Yes, we already gathered that early on in this thread.  That's why I said "Pixie-shiney."    Geesh, someone needs to throw some   your way.


----------



## pixiegirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Geesh, someone needs to throw some   your way.



Sorry, guess all that shimmer blinded me.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Sorry, guess all that shimmer blinded me.


Well you're not supposed to put it in your eyes.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Well you're not supposed to put it in your eyes.


 You got that pm'er from Vrai too, huh?


----------



## vraiblonde

I still agree with Chasey - a smidge of Radiance on the bridge (not the tip) of your nose is very cute and gives you the appearance of having been out in the sun.


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I still agree with Chasey - a smidge of Radiance on the bridge (not the tip) of your nose is very cute and gives you the appearance of having been out in the sun.


What kind of Radiance do I want: Clear, Warm or Rose?


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> What kind of Radiance do I want: Clear, Warm or Rose?


What's your skin tone and do you have a natural blush?


----------



## vraiblonde

I mean besides when C_Jo does


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> What's your skin tone and do you have a natural blush?


I use the light foundation and I've been tanning, so I have some color, but not a natural blush.  I guess.  

Did I answer that right?


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I mean besides when C_Jo does


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Did I answer that right?


NO.  Are you a warm or a cool?


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> NO.  Are you a warm or a cool?


 

Is there a way to test for that?  

I'll hit me for you:


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Is there a way to test for that?
> 
> I'll hit me for you:


  Do you own MAC foundation?  If so, what's your "number"?


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'll hit me for you:


Thanks - I just did my nails.  

Do you have yellow undertones or pink ones in your skin?  Do you tend toward blues or browns in your clothing?  What color are your hair and eyes?


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> Do you own MAC foundation?  If so, what's your "number"?


No. 

I look fantastic in every color, especially pink.  Does that help?


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> Do you own MAC foundation?




:smudge:  DAMMIT!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> especially pink.


Pastel pink or rosy pink?


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Thanks - I just did my nails.
> 
> Do you have yellow undertones or pink ones in your skin?  Do you tend toward blues or browns in your clothing?  What color are your hair and eyes?


I don't think I'm yellowy.  Blue eyes, brown hair.  And you just reminded me:  I look SPECTACULAR in brown.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Thanks - I just did my nails.
> 
> Do you have yellow undertones or pink ones in your skin?  Do you tend toward blues or browns in your clothing?  What color are your hair and eyes?


 I have yellow undertones, prefer brown over blue in clothing, and have dark brown hair and used to have hazel eyes...now that my hair is dark again they are just blue.  What does that make me?  MAC says I'm Neutral/Cool.


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Pastel pink or rosy pink?


Rose.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> :smudge:  DAMMIT!!!


 I am so sorry, but I cannot commit to any single brand...I even alternate my deodorant.   The only thing I can stick to is my face wash.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> I have yellow undertones, prefer brown over blue in clothing, and have dark brown hair and used to have hazel eyes...now that my hair is dark again they are just blue.  What does that make me?  MAC says I'm Neutral/Cool.


See, and I'd call you a Neutral/Warm.

K_jo, what color are your eyes and hair?


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Rose.


Go with the Warm Radiance, then.  And if you have natural color, you can go with the Clear Radiance.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> See, and I'd call you a Neutral/Warm.
> 
> K_jo, what color are your eyes and hair?


 What if I had pink undertones...would I be neutral/cool?  Maybe I'm pink.


----------



## vraiblonde

Warm is safe.  Cool women can get away with warmer makeup, but warm women can't do cool colors or they look like...Cynthia McKinney.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> What if I had pink undertones...would I be neutral/cool?  Maybe I'm pink.


I'd have to see you.  This will make you laugh - when I worked at a clothing boutique years ago, they made us take a Color Me Beautiful class and test out on it.


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Warm is safe.  Cool women can get away with warmer makeup, but warm women can't do cool colors or they look like...Cynthia McKinney.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I'd have to see you.  This will make you laugh - when I worked at a clothing boutique years ago, they made us take a Color Me Beautiful class and test out on it.


 I just looked at myself, I'm probably pink.


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

>


See?  Scary, isn't it?


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> I just looked at myself, I'm probably pink.


I only saw one pic of you (on Jabba's site) and you look like a cool to me.  But your description above sounds warm.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I only saw one pic of you (on Jabba's site) and you look like a cool to me.  But your description above sounds warm.


Here's another one...wearing blue.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> Here's another one...wearing blue.


You're definitely warm, by that picture.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You're definitely warm, by that picture.


 Huh.  Now I have to go back and review what "warm" is.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> Huh.  Now I have to go back and review what "warm" is.


In that picture, your hair and skin definitely have a golden tone.

But Ask Chasey.  :shrug:


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> Here's another one...wearing blue.


  You're lucky I saw that before you took it away from me.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> In that picture, your hair and skin definitely have a golden tone.
> 
> But Ask Chasey.  :shrug:


 Admittedly, I was on my honeymoon, and had a bit of a tan...my hair was also much much lighter then also.  Either way, I think I do a pretty good job of "putting my face on", so warm or cool, I know what colors look best on my face.  And I ain't askin' Chasey nuttin'.


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You're lucky I saw that before you took it away from me.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:
			
		

> What kind of Radiance do I want: Clear, Warm or Rose?


I have the clear, and it just adds some shimmer/highlight to your face.  I use the warm radiance as eyeshadow, but only because I don't like it as a blush.  I don't have the rose.


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I have the clear, and it just adds some shimmer/highlight to your face.  I use the warm radiance as eyeshadow, but only because I don't like it as a blush.  I don't have the rose.


I just got my warm radiance in the mail.  The color frightens me.   I think I should've gone with clear.


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I just got my warm radiance in the mail.  The color frightens me.


I use it as a blush and an eye shadow.

Whatever you do, don't use it all over your face.


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I use it as a blush and an eye shadow.
> 
> Whatever you do, don't use it all over your face.


 I thought I was getting it to use all over my face.


----------



## Nickel

I just got a Sephora Mini Mother's Day catalog in the mail...they now sell "Generation Specific" kits called "Beautiful At Every Age".


----------



## Elle

OK, I need to reorder soon, any good coupon codes


----------



## Nickel

Elle said:
			
		

> OK, I need to reorder soon, any good coupon codes


 I haven't gotten an email from them in awhile, but the catalog has code BEAUTY4U3, which gets you your choice of four deluxe samples...you choose from Oscar Blandi Luve Hair Treatment (1 oz), Salvatore Ferragamo Incanto Charms (5 ml), Stila It Gloss (.065 iz) and Cosmedicine Primary Care SPF 20 (.5 oz).  Doesn't sound very deluxe to me.


----------



## CherryKissies

*Bare minerals*

Hi Everyone, I'm new here..Glad to have found this forum...
Does anyone have the link to the infomerical that I can buy B.E. from???
Also do you get a better deal ordering it that way???

thank you,

Cindy


----------



## mAlice

I don't think there's a link to the infomercail, but they do have a web site.

http://www.bareescentuals.com/

However, I think you have to sign up for a regular mailing and they automatically hit up your card.

Most of us use sephora http://www.sephora.com/ for BM.


----------



## crabcake

elaine said:
			
		

> Most of us use sephora http://www.sephora.com/ for BM.



I use the bathroom, personally.


----------



## mAlice

crabcake said:
			
		

> I use the bathroom, personally.



At Sephora, you're poo don't stink.


----------



## crabcake

elaine said:
			
		

> At Sephora, you're poo don't stink.


----------



## mAlice

crabcake said:
			
		

>


Damn, I did it again.  

your, not you're.


----------



## Jameo

I ordered my first BM started kit yesterday


----------



## kwillia

Jameo said:
			
		

> I ordered my first BM started kit yesterday


You will love it...


----------



## Jameo

kwillia said:
			
		

> You will love it...



As much as ya'll rant and rave about it, it better be some good stuff!


----------



## kwillia

Jameo said:
			
		

> As much as ya'll rant and rave about it, it better be some good stuff!


It will freak you out at first because it seems so shear that you will doubt it could actually work, but it will surprise you.


----------



## Jameo

I have Bare Escentuals Retro Lounge Eye Kit, bBare Escentuals Wearable Eye Kit - Meet The Browns and Bare Escentuals Eye Defining Brush sitting in my shopping cart right now.  Is the eye shadow as great and wonderful as the foundation?


----------



## Christy

Jameo said:
			
		

> I Is the eye shadow as great and wonderful as the foundation?


 
Yes it is.    You'll love it.

I'm getting ready to order the mondo sized kit that Jabba has.  I've priced out various groupings and buying the 26 piece kit is still the cheapest way to go.  I'm almost out of everything, except for the "warmth", I'll be 90 before I run out of that.


----------



## kwillia

Jameo said:
			
		

> I have Bare Escentuals Retro Lounge Eye Kit, bBare Escentuals Wearable Eye Kit - Meet The Browns and Bare Escentuals Eye Defining Brush sitting in my shopping cart right now.  Is the eye shadow as great and wonderful as the foundation?


I like their eyeshadows because once you put it on, it stays put until you wash it off. You will definately need to perfect your technique with putting it on because once it's on it ain't going nowhere unless you wash it off and start over again. I like it and I have several different colors I play with.


----------



## jwwb2000

kwillia said:
			
		

> I like their eyeshadows because once you put it on, it stays put until you wash it off. You will definately need to perfect your technique with putting it on because once it's on it ain't going nowhere unless you wash it off and start over again. I like it and I have several different colors I play with.



I am a weirdo and I did't care for any of the BM products.  It melted off my face worse than anything else I had every bought/tried.


----------



## kwillia

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I am a weirdo and I did't care for any of the BM products.  It melted off my face worse than anything else I had every bought/tried.


What did you use as the "base"? I found that some moisturizers prevented the BM from "setting".


----------



## jwwb2000

kwillia said:
			
		

> What did you use as the "base"? I found that some moisturizers prevented the BM from "setting".



I was using two different ones, depending on how my skin was acting, one was a lancome and the other was from avon


----------



## kwillia

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> I was using two different ones, depending on how my skin was acting, one was a lancome and the other was from avon


I wouldn't blame the BareMinerals foundation. I would blame the base. I say this because I have naturally oily skin and I have spent a lifetime as well as a fortune trying to find a foundation that would last all day without wreaking havoc on my complexion. BareMinerals is the only product I have ever found that does this. The BM foundation will not work if you use a moisturizer that is "dewy" and doesn't fully absorb into the skin before you apply the BM.


----------



## Jameo

Damn this stuff adds up quick $$$  I have bunches of stuff saved in my favorites for next pay day


----------



## kwillia

Jameo said:
			
		

> Damn this stuff adds up quick $$$  I have bunches of stuff saved in my favorites for next pay day


If you are ordering from Sephora.com, I recommend you keep your first order to the basics and close to the "just over $75" mark so that you can get your free shipping and get you hands on the product. This will allow you to access your preferences and will allow you to hit the $75 mark again on your next order so that you will get the free shipping without having to pad your order with extras you weren't planning to buy.


----------



## jwwb2000

kwillia said:
			
		

> I wouldn't blame the BareMinerals foundation. I would blame the base. I say this because I have naturally oily skin and I have spent a lifetime as well as a fortune trying to find a foundation that would last all day without wreaking havoc on my complexion. BareMinerals is the only product I have ever found that does this. The BM foundation will not work if you use a moisturizer that is "dewy" and doesn't fully absorb into the skin before you apply the BM.



I also tried to use a mattifier for a base and that didn't help with the BM either.  I have found something that works for me without having to save up to get it.  It is the new Mabelline Pure Makeup that is made with water.  I really like it and it stays put.


----------



## Jameo

kwillia said:
			
		

> If you are ordering from Sephora.com, I recommend you keep your first order to the basics and close to the "just over $75" mark so that you can get your free shipping and get you hands on the product. This will allow you to access your preferences and will allow you to hit the $75 mark again on your next order so that you will get the free shipping without having to pad your order with extras you weren't planning to buy.



I was asking Ms Queen Chasey some questions about BM yesterday and she failed to mention that I would have gotten free shipping and upgraded to a deluxe started kit if I spent 75 bucks 

I'm gonna wait till I get my starter kit before I order anything else. See if I like the stuff first. If this stuff is as great as ya'll make it out to be, I'm replacing all my old cheap make up with BM.


----------



## kwillia

Jameo said:
			
		

> I was asking Ms Queen Chasey some questions about BM yesterday and she failed to mention that I would have gotten free shipping and upgraded to a deluxe started kit if I spent 75 bucks
> 
> I'm gonna wait till I get my starter kit before I order anything else. See if I like the stuff first. If this stuff is as great as ya'll make it out to be, I'm replacing all my old cheap make up with BM.


Chasey is like that sometimes...  I try to always keep my orders in approx $75 increments so that I can get the free shipping and free samples and use a promo code to boot. They ship in a matter of days. I seem to have my order in hand within 72 hours.


----------



## vraiblonde

Jameo said:
			
		

> As much as ya'll rant and rave about it, it better be some good stuff!


Jameo, not that you need this because you're still young, but a couple of weeks ago some woman asked Larry if I was one of his daughters.  

True story - you can ask him.

I love BM and won't be changing.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Jameo, not that you need this because you're still young, but a couple of weeks ago some woman asked Larry if I was one of his daughters.
> 
> True story - you can ask him.
> 
> I love BM and won't be changing.


I won't be changing either. My daughter is young yet, but when she gets to the age of wanting to begin using makeup she will be raised on BM...


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> I won't be changing either. My daughter is young yet, but when she gets to the age of wanting to begin using makeup she will be raised on BM...


My daughter uses it and loves it.


----------



## jazz lady

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I also have to give Jazz credit.  I've read a few times her mention her sensative skin and using Aveno products.  A couple months ago I changed face wash and had to deal with the consequences of such.  The skin on my eyelids and around my eyes got so dried out and peely that it was almost unbearable.  I tried everything I had around the house.  Lotions, baby oil, face chap stick (for babes), whatever I could get my hands on.  Nothing was helping.  A weeks worth of use litterally caused me 2 months worth of pain.  I was at Target and decided to try the Aveno line.  I got some of the calming moisterizer and within 2 days my skin was back to normal!


Why, thank you.    Aveeno works wonders and I swear by it.  I also love the body wash for in the shower.  

I got my first order of BM and am going to give it a shot.  I've been using Neutrogena's foundation for awhile but I hate the mask feeling liquid makeup has on my face.


----------



## Jameo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Jameo, not that you need this because you're still young, but a couple of weeks ago some woman asked Larry if I was one of his daughters.
> 
> True story - you can ask him.
> 
> I love BM and won't be changing.



I have never taken very good care of my skin. Figured it's time to do something about it before I'm all old and wrinkled


----------



## JabbaJawz

Jameo said:
			
		

> As much as ya'll rant and rave about it, it better be some good stuff!



I have a buttload of the products, so if you ever want to 'try before you buy', just come see 'ol Jawzie!


----------



## pixiegirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Why, thank you.    Aveeno works wonders and I swear by it.  I also love the body wash for in the shower.
> 
> I got my first order of BM and am going to give it a shot.  I've been using Neutrogena's foundation for awhile but I hate the mask feeling liquid makeup has on my face.




I bought Jawzie some of the body wash and body lotion cause she had an allergic reaction to her antibiotics.  Jawz, any news?  

I'm still using the face lotion and doubt I'll use anything else from here on out.


----------



## Pandora

Jameo said:
			
		

> I have never taken very good care of my skin. Figured it's time to do something about it before I'm all old and wrinkled




  You actually have very good skin.  I noticed that the last time I saw you.  I don't know if you wear make-up, if you do it is barely noticeable the way make-up should be.  :shrug: But your skin looks good.


Don't you all end up with powder everywhere?  I have some proactiv powder which is put on the same way as BM and I have powder everywhere.  Seems like a messy hassle.


----------



## Jameo

Pandora said:
			
		

> You actually have very good skin.  I noticed that the last time I saw you.  I don't know if you wear make-up, if you do it is barely noticeable the way make-up should be.  :shrug: But your skin looks good.
> 
> 
> Don't you all end up with powder everywhere?  I have some proactiv powder which is put on the same way as BM and I have powder everywhere.  Seems like a messy hassle.



Eye makeup and a little blush is about all I wear.


----------



## JabbaJawz

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I bought Jawzie some of the body wash and body lotion cause she had an allergic reaction to her antibiotics.  Jawz, any news?
> 
> I'm still using the face lotion and doubt I'll use anything else from here on out.



I'm definitely feeling major relief from the Aveeno products.  The rash is still persisting, but the doc says it ought to go away in the next few days.  I don't buy it, though...it's been here for 2 weeks!


----------



## jazz lady

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I bought Jawzie some of the body wash and body lotion cause she had an allergic reaction to her antibiotics.  Jawz, any news?
> 
> I'm still using the face lotion and doubt I'll use anything else from here on out.



I think I have the whole line now.   Body wash, soap, moisturizers, bath additives.  Great stuff.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Stila lip glaze in Brown Sugar - love it!   Also, BM's eyeshadow in Faux Fox is nice, too.  It's a gentle brown and not too dark.


----------



## vraiblonde

MAC Zoom Lash mascara is the clumpiest crap I've ever used in my life.  I bought TWO of them because...I don't know, because I'm stupid and thought it would be a better product.

I'm dumping the unopened tube on the daughter evil and going back to DiorShow.


----------



## jwwb2000

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> MAC Zoom Lash mascara is the clumpiest crap I've ever used in my life.  I bought TWO of them because...I don't know, because I'm stupid and thought it would be a better product.
> 
> I'm dumping the unopened tube on the daughter evil and going back to DiorShow.



Have you ever tried Lancome Definicils :shrug:  I really liked it when I tried it.


----------



## pixiegirl

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried Lancome Definicils :shrug:  I really liked it when I tried it.




  I like that as an alternative to the MAC Pro LongLash.  I wasn't a huge fan of the ZoomLash myself as my lashes as too thick for it.  My ma who has very thin lashes likes it a lot.


----------



## Jameo

Got my kit and just got done swirling, tapping and buffing. So far I really like the stuff!  I'm gonna have to order a darker color.  The med/med beige is like  1 shade to light. But with the warmth stuff I can blend it together pretty good.


----------



## crabcake

I recently picked up a new mascara that hasn't clumped (on the brush or my lashes). I believe it's cover girl, comes in a pink tube, and has a rubber-bristled brush for application. Been using it for two weeks now and no clumps! Usually the brush clumps up after the first few uses but this stuff hasn't yet, and goes on well; not too thick or thin. Aside from my lash tint stuff, this is the best stuff I've found that really and truly doesn't clump!


----------



## sweetpea

crabcake said:
			
		

> I recently picked up a new mascara that hasn't clumped (on the brush or my lashes). I believe it's cover girl, comes in a pink tube, and has a rubber-bristled brush for application. Been using it for two weeks now and no clumps! Usually the brush clumps up after the first few uses but this stuff hasn't yet, and goes on well; not too thick or thin. Aside from my lash tint stuff, this is the best stuff I've found that really and truly doesn't clump!


Max Factor has one w/ the same type brush and I love it.


----------



## crabcake

It's Cover Girl Lash Exact. I think the rubber bristles really make the difference, because no other regular bristle-brush mascara I've ever used has _not_ clumped.


----------



## sweetpea

crabcake said:
			
		

> It's Cover Girl Lash Exact. I think the rubber bristles really make the difference, because no other regular bristle-brush mascara I've ever used has _not_ clumped.


Have you tried Lancomes mascara? I haven't had that problem w/ theirs. Their mascara is the best I've found so far...unfortunately I can't always afford it


----------



## crabcake

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Have you tried Lancomes mascara? I haven't had that problem w/ theirs. Their mascara is the best I've found so far...unfortunately I can't always afford it



Mascara is one of those things I can't see spending $20+ on. :shrug: The lash tint I use sometimes is great, and lasts for 3 days. This stuff is just as good (and waterproof), non-clumping, and works great, also (just doesn't last 3 days).


----------



## sweetpea

crabcake said:
			
		

> Mascara is one of those things I can't see spending $20+ on. :shrug: The lash tint I use sometimes is great, and lasts for 3 days. This stuff is just as good (and waterproof), non-clumping, and works great, also (just doesn't last 3 days).


Not having to fight w/ seperating my lashes or getting the clumps off my lashes is worth the 20 bones to me...of course when I have it  I actually got hooked on it when I got a sample tube of it in a gift w/ purchase.


----------



## vraiblonde

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Not having to fight w/ seperating my lashes or getting the clumps off my lashes is worth the 20 bones to me...


Agreed.  I use mascara every single day and it's worth the extra money just to not start out my day on an aggravated note.


----------



## Nickel

Somebody please tell me, once and for all, what is the deal with waterproof mascara?  It's not good for your eyelashes, right?  And Pixie  I bought the Pro LongLash and it clumps!


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> Somebody please tell me, once and for all, what is the deal with waterproof mascara?  It's not good for your eyelashes, right?


I don't think so.  It makes my lashes so brittle I have to be really careful removing it.  If you just use a good mascara, you should be okay for everything except maybe swimming.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I don't think so.  It makes my lashes so brittle I have to be really careful removing it.  If you just use a good mascara, you should be okay for everything except maybe swimming.


 I've never used it, except the day I got married, because I was afraid it would make my eyelashes fall out.   I don't wear makeup when I'm swimming.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> I don't wear makeup when I'm swimming.


Me either, but apparently some women do.  I seen 'em in commercials.  

On another note, Fargo is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> Somebody please tell me, once and for all, what is the deal with waterproof mascara? It's not good for your eyelashes, right? And Pixie  I bought the Pro LongLash and it clumps!



I've never heard that (that it's not good for your lashes).  I like waterproof mascara b/c it doesn't run if your eyes water at all, or if you opt to go swimming or something.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Me either, but apparently some women do.  I seen 'em in commercials.



Some peeps go swimming on their lunch hour, right after work, etc. :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> I've never heard that (that it's not good for your lashes).  I like waterproof mascara b/c it doesn't run if your eyes water at all, or if you opt to go swimming or something.


 I wonder where I heard that...maybe I made it up.   How hard is it to remove waterproof mascara at the end of the day?  The regular stuff is already a pain in my rear.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> I wonder where I heard that...maybe I made it up.   How hard is it to remove waterproof mascara at the end of the day?  The regular stuff is already a pain in my rear.



I don't have any problems removing it, but I don't cake it on, either. :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> I don't have any problems removing it, but I don't cake it on, either. :shrug:


 I don't cake it on either, just one swipe on each eye.  I always think I got it all, then hop in the shower, and end up drying my face on my nice white towels and finding two black semi-circles.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> I don't cake it on either, just one swipe on each eye. I always think I got it all, then hop in the shower, and end up drying my face on my nice white towels and finding two black semi-circles.



Are you sure it's the mascara or could it be your eyeliner? I apply a very light/fine line under my bottom lashes, and if I don't wipe my undereyes with a washcloth, I get the racoon thing going on from the eyeliner. :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> Are you sure it's the mascara or could it be your eyeliner? I apply a very light/fine line under my bottom lashes, and if I don't wipe my undereyes with a washcloth, I get the racoon thing going on from the eyeliner. :shrug:


 It's the mascara, I only wear eyeliner once a month, if that.  My usual makeup routine is just foundation (powder), blush, mascara, lip gloss.  Sometimes eye shadow.


----------



## crabcake

Nickel said:
			
		

> It's the mascara, I only wear eyeliner once a month, if that. My usual makeup routine is just foundation (powder), blush, mascara, lip gloss. Sometimes eye shadow.



I dunno ... I've never had that problem. I've never had to use any special eye make-up remover products or extended eye area cleansing with my facial routine to get the stuff off. Maybe it's got something to do with it's non-waterproof type. :shrug:


----------



## crabcake

*Sephora Coupon Code*

[font=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif][font=Verdana,Arial,sans-serif]*SCORE A FREE DELUXE SAMPLE!*[/font]  
 Just enter *JUMPSTART* in the promotion code box during checkout and choose one of the following: *CARGO* ColorCard, *Kinerase* Gentle Daily Cleanser (1.4oz), or *Phyto* Phytojoba Gentle Regulating Milk Shampoo - Dry Hair (1oz). This offer is valid while supplies last on online merchandise orders. Not valid in store or on previous purchases, nor with purchase of eGfit Certificates or Gift Cards. One offer per order.[/font]


----------



## jwwb2000

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Not having to fight w/ seperating my lashes or getting the clumps off my lashes is worth the 20 bones to me...of course when I have it  I actually got hooked on it when I got a sample tube of it in a gift w/ purchase.



Try the Maybelline Lash Stylist.  It doesn't have the bristles the normal mascara does.  It is more of a comb for you lashes.  I have not found it to clump and I have been using it for two weeks now.  If you get it at CVS or RiteAid, keep your receipt, and if you don't like it, you are able to take it back for a full refund


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I wonder where I heard that...maybe I made it up.


Waterproof mascara suffocates lashes.  Not a huge problem, but after years of use, you could end up with thin, delicate lashes.


----------



## morganj614

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Waterproof mascara suffocates lashes.  Not a huge problem, but after years of use, you could end up with thin, delicate lashes.



Not here. I have been using Cover Girl waterproof mascara since 1981 and still have thick lashes. That's like saying putting on hair products suffocates your hair and you'll go bald  *IMO *


----------



## Chasey_Lane

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Not here. I have been using Cover Girl waterproof mascara since 1981 and still have thick lashes. That's like saying putting on hair products suffocates your hair and you'll go bald  *IMO *


I said "you could" not "you will."


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Somebody please tell me, once and for all, what is the deal with waterproof mascara?  It's not good for your eyelashes, right?  And Pixie  I bought the Pro LongLash and it clumps!



I'd be willing to bet that 90% of the clumping problems here stems from how you ladies use your mascara.  My Pro LongLash NEVER clumps and I have lashes that EVERYTHING clumps in.  

Before I get all "know-it-ally" on everyone, a real life make-up artist (no not a make-up counter girl) told me that the problem with mascara is that most of it is shot after a couple weeks because you get too much air into the tube and it starts to dry on the inside and thus gets thick and clumpy.  What makes that happen worse than anything is what I can only explain as what you do to get the mascara on the wand the rapid up and down in and out (sex if you will?).  You should instead very slowly twist the wand as you pull it out.  

She and I have also noticed Carmen from What Not to Wear don't use high dollar mascara (she didn't use high dollar stuff on herself either) both use I think it's Maybeline the stuff in the green and pink tube.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> You should instead very slowly twist the wand as you pull it out.


That's what I do.


----------



## kwillia

I had used waterproof mascara daily for at least a decade. It seemed like the thing to do so that I was always prepared should I end up crying, caught in the rain, etc.  I was discussing makeup with an consultant at the Ulta store in Silver Spring and mentioned how I hated my thin, short eyelashes and needed recommendations for a mascara that would give me volume. He looked at my eyelashes and immediately knew I was a "waterproof" wearer. His recommendation was to immediately stop using waterproof mascara daily. He said the ingredients that make the mascara waterproof had a tendency to stunt lash growth and actually causes lashes to fall out prematurely. I stopped using waterproof about 4 months ago and I have noticed a considerable improvement in my natural lashes.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> I had used waterproof mascara daily for at least a decade. It seemed like the thing to do so that I was always prepared should I end up crying, caught in the rain, etc.  I was discussing makeup with an consultant at the Ulta store in Silver Spring and mentioned how I hated my thin, short eyelashes and needed recommendations for a mascara that would give me volume. He looked at my eyelashes and immediately knew I was a "waterproof" wearer. His recommendation was to immediately stop using waterproof mascara daily. He said the ingredients that make the mascara waterproof had a tendency to stunt lash growth and actually causes lashes to fall out prematurely. I stopped using waterproof about 4 months ago and I have noticed a considerable improvement in my natural lashes.


I sent you an email yesterday; have you seen it?  Bad news. :sad:


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I sent you an email yesterday; have you seen it?  Bad news. :sad:


No...  Send it again... I was off yesterday and had approx 100 new e-mailers so my box may have been too full to take it.


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> I had used waterproof mascara daily for at least a decade. It seemed like the thing to do so that I was always prepared should I end up crying, caught in the rain, etc.  I was discussing makeup with an consultant at the Ulta store in Silver Spring and mentioned how I hated my thin, short eyelashes and needed recommendations for a mascara that would give me volume. He looked at my eyelashes and immediately knew I was a "waterproof" wearer. His recommendation was to immediately stop using waterproof mascara daily. He said the ingredients that make the mascara waterproof had a tendency to stunt lash growth and actually causes lashes to fall out prematurely. I stopped using waterproof about 4 months ago and I have noticed a considerable improvement in my natural lashes.


 My lashes are thick, but on the short side, so I was always afraid to use it b/c I'd heard it would make my eyelashes break or fall out .  So I guess it's good I've only really used it once.  

When my 9 year old cousin was little, he got bored one day and pulled out all his eyelashes.


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> My lashes are thick, but on the short side, so I was always afraid to use it b/c I'd heard it would make my eyelashes break or fall out .  So I guess it's good I've only really used it once.
> 
> When my 9 year old cousin was little, he got bored one day and pulled out all his eyelashes.


I will use waterproof on days I know I absolutely need it... but I have noticed such a difference in my lashes that I vow to only use it on rare occasion.  This really sux when I end up hanging with my sis... because it never seems to fail that we end up making each other laugh so hard at some point that we both end up in tears... and 99% of the time it's in a public setting where laughing, crying and smearing makeup aren't appropriate.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> My lashes are thick, but on the short side, so I was always afraid to use it b/c I'd heard it would make my eyelashes break or fall out .  So I guess it's good I've only really used it once.
> 
> When my 9 year old cousin was little, he got bored one day and pulled out all his eyelashes.



I only wear mascara because I wear other make-up.  If that makes any sense.  Powder or eyeshadow get on them and make them dusty and I need something to darken them up.  I have dusty lashes.       Both my boys have killer eyelashes too.  It's almost a crime I had male children.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Both my boys have killer eyelashes too.  It's almost a crime I had male children.


Joshua has awesome eyelashes too, extremely long (longest I've ever seen on a person, period) and thick.  That, along with the huge blue eyes, is what is going to keep him in girlfriends for life.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Joshua has awesome eyelashes too, extremely long (longest I've ever seen on a person, period) and thick.  That, along with the huge blue eyes, is what is going to keep him in girlfriends for life.



Noah has hazel/green eyes.  They use to be blue as all get out.  I have light brown eyes and his father has medium to dark brown eyes we both have fairly dark brown hair and Noah has fairly light brown hair.  He's colored oddly that's for sure.  I suppose he resembles my mom.  She's fairly slight in color and his grandmother on his dad's side is as well.  

G on the other hand is a mini me.  Put baby pictures of us up side by side; identical. I sure hope he starts to resemble his daddy more as he gets older cause he's going to be an awfully pretty boy if he doesn't.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Noah has hazel/green eyes.  They use to be blue as all get out.  I have light brown eyes and his father has medium to dark brown eyes we both have fairly dark brown hair and Noah has fairly light brown hair.  He's colored oddly that's for sure.  I suppose he resembles my mom.  She's fairly slight in color and his grandmother on his dad's side is as well.
> 
> G on the other hand is a mini me.  Put baby pictures of us up side by side; identical. I sure hope he starts to resemble his daddy more as he gets older cause he's going to be an awfully pretty boy if he doesn't.


 Joshua looks just like I did when I was little, same sandy blonde hair, blue eyes and fair skin.  The only thing that's really changed with me is that my hair has gotten considerably darker (my dad's side) and my eyes have migrated toward hazel more than blue, although since I colored my hair back to the original dark brown, they've been grayish/bluish.  I lucked out in that Joshua looks exactly like me, but has Dustin's (of all people ) coloring.  Same color hair and eyes.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Joshua looks just like I did when I was little, same sandy blonde hair, blue eyes and fair skin.  The only thing that's really changed with me is that my hair has gotten considerably darker (my dad's side) and my eyes have migrated toward hazel more than blue, although since I colored my hair back to the original dark brown, they've been grayish/bluish.  I lucked out in that Joshua looks exactly like me, but has Dustin's (of all people ) coloring.  Same color hair and eyes.



Noah defnately has my features just not my coloring.  His skin tone and mine are the same.  Fair yet we don't really burn; very olive.  Now that I'm blonde on top well all look like we fit.  It makes Grady look a lot more like Brent than me.  It's not until you've seen me with dark hair or see a baby picture that the resemblance is that striking.  We're going to get family portraits done on Saturday.  Oh what fun.    

When I was looking for daycare upon returning to work after having Grady, we walked into a place and Brent was holding Noah.  The lady who ran the place looked at Noah and said "Oh you look just like your daddy!"     Brent and I have often joked that we look more like each other then we do like either of our siblings.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I'm not too fond of my BM's lip gloss, either.  I spent $14 on the 'Wearable Nude' and I feel like I got ripped off.


----------



## K_Jo

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I just got my warm radiance in the mail.  The color frightens me.   I think I should've gone with clear.


I would just like to say that I haven't opened my warm radiance because it looks ugly, but I got the clear and I love it very much.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I would just like to say that I haven't opened my warm radiance because it looks ugly, but I got the clear and I love it very much.


I think you would look smashing in an all-over warm radiance buffing... oompa:


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> I think you would look smashing in an all-over warm radiance buffing... oompa:


Thank you.


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I would just like to say that I haven't opened my warm radiance because it looks ugly, but I got the clear and I love it very much.


Would you like to trade, dahlink?  I have a Clear that I've used once because I don't like it, and a Warm that's almost gone because I wear it every day.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I would just like to say that I haven't opened my warm radiance because it looks ugly, but I got the clear and I love it very much.


Use it as an eyeshadow and you'll probably like it.


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Would you like to trade, dahlink?  I have a Clear that I've used once because I don't like it, and a Warm that's almost gone because I wear it every day.


Yes!!  

What do we do now?


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Use it as an eyeshadow and you'll probably like it.


Did ya hear?  I'm trading with Vrai!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Did ya hear?  I'm trading with Vrai!


Just make sure it's actually BM's - she probably bought some cheap version and replaced it.


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Yes!!


YAY!  

Check your PMs.


----------



## cattitude

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Did ya hear?  I'm trading with Vrai!



You will just love Larry!


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Just make sure it's actually *BM's * - she probably bought some cheap version and replaced it.


:giggle:


----------



## K_Jo

cattitude said:
			
		

> You will just love Larry!


----------



## vraiblonde

cattitude said:
			
		

> You will just love Larry!


Shush!    That was going to be a bonus surprise!


----------



## K_Jo

Vria, my BM is on its way to you!


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Vria, my BM is on its way to you!




I like OPBMs!  I'll put mine in the mail tomorrow morning!


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Vria, my BM is on its way to you!


 I hope she uses a knife and fork.


----------



## Nickel

Nickel said:
			
		

> I saw in Cosmo today that Neutrogena now has "Mineral Sheers".  I looked on their website and couldn't find it, but drugstore.com sells it.  I wonder how well it works.


 I just received a full sized sample of this in the mail from Glamour magazine.  Not exactly sure why or how, but hey, it's free makeup, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I just received a full sized sample of this in the mail from Glamour magazine.  Not exactly sure why or how, but hey, it's free makeup, so I'm not complaining.


Proactiv has come out with this stuff, too.  Cost is about the same as BE, but I'm scared to try it.  I love my BE!


----------



## Wenchy

I did my bisque and warmth and mineral veil this morning.  I'm thinking about doing the rest of my body with it.

Nah. I would have to take off my PJ's.


----------



## Dutch6

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I did my bisque and warmth and mineral veil this morning. I'm thinking about doing the rest of my body with it.
> 
> Nah. I would have to take off my PJ's.


:worthless


----------



## Wenchy

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> :worthless



The camera would either break, or Vrai would ban me.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Proactiv has come out with this stuff, too.  Cost is about the same as BE, but I'm scared to try it.  I love my BE!


 I saw that.  Speaking of ProActiv, I've started using it.  The stress is making itself known on my face and my regular products weren't cutting it.  I've noticed a considerable difference and it's only been a week.


----------



## Dutch6

Wenchy said:
			
		

> The camera would either break, or Vrai would ban me.


Are your PJ's that bad?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I saw that.  Speaking of ProActiv, I've started using it.  The stress is making itself known on my face and my regular products weren't cutting it.  I've noticed a considerable difference and it's only been a week.


When I first started using it, my face was literally glowing after 3 days, but after two weeks, I went through a very dry spell.  I couldn't find a lotion that worked good.  After about two weeks of the flakey-dry skin, I had a perfect complexion!  I've been hooked on it since.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Oh, and free shipping until Friday with any Proactiv order.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> When I first started using it, my face was literally glowing after 3 days, but after two weeks, I went through a very dry spell.  I couldn't find a lotion that worked good.  After about two weeks of the flakey-dry skin, I had a perfect complexion!  I've been hooked on it since.


 Do you use anything other than the basic 3 step kit?  I got the Refining Mask as a "free gift", I might continue to buy it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> Do you use anything other than the basic 3 step kit?  I got the Refining Mask as a "free gift", I might continue to buy it.


I love the refining mask!  I use it about once a week, sometimes twice.  I have their lotion, too and it seems to work well.  I can purchase 2-3, 3-step kits before I have to purchase the 5-piece with lotion and mask.  I'm thinking about order the green peeling mask or whatever it is.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I love the refining mask!  I use it about once a week, sometimes twice.  I have their lotion, too and it seems to work well.  I can purchase 2-3, 3-step kits before I have to purchase the 5-piece with lotion and mask.  I'm thinking about order the green peeling mask or whatever it is.


 So do you have yours auto-shipped, or no?  I think I'd prefer to order what I want, when I need it.  I'm experiencing the dryness now, my skin is a little itchy around my nose.  I'd considered getting their moisturizer with spf 15.


----------



## Wenchy

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> Are your PJ's that bad?



No, but you are officially either a "perv" or "ghey" for hanging out in the ladies room for this long.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> So do you have yours auto-shipped, or no?  I think I'd prefer to order what I want, when I need it.  I'm experiencing the dryness now, my skin is a little itchy around my nose.  I'd considered getting their moisturizer with spf 15.


I have mine set to auto-ship, just in case I forget.  However, I usually go in and use the "ship now" button because I almost run out before it's my normal time.


----------



## redneck_woman

I started using Proactive about 3 months ago and haven't seen a difference.  Starting using the sensitive skin formula and that didn't work.  So over the weekend I order Murad Acne Complex so now I guess I will give that a try.

Got my Bare Minerals in the mail yesterday and all I have to say is great.  By this time during the day my face is really oil that I have to take a napkin and pat my face to get the excess oil off.  With the bare mineral my face looks just like it did this morning.  Maybe this will help make a difference in complexion.


----------



## crabcake

*And lookie what I found in Sephora tonight ...*

The warm radiance; multi-tasking well rested minerals; good fortune glimpse minerals; mineral veil; and a fast and flawless blending brush ... all packed away neatly in a cute little travel train case.  

And I picked up CK's Eternity Summer fragrance.   I don't think Calvin Klein makes a perfume I _don't_ like.


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

I ordered Bare Minerals on the good faith of you ladies here at the forums, and after two days of use I'm trying to figure out whether or not I like this stuff.

I never used to wear any foundation at all--only some blush and eyeshadow--but over the past few years (and especially since I've gotten pregnant) my skin has gotten progressively worse, and at times prone to blemishes, so I've been wearing a full coverage cream foundation with powder on the top.  It covers all of the imperfections, but ends up looking like a mask.  I wanted something more natural (and less likely to further irritate my skin), and Bare Minerals looked like the perfect solution.  It certainly delivers on the promise of a natural look; but I'm not totally pleased with the amount of coverage it provides for my trouble spots.  

Any tips or secrets?  I really want to make this stuff work, and I've seen proof that it does, but it's leaving me with doubts that I can really get away with so little coverage.


----------



## kwillia

Club'nBabySeals said:
			
		

> Any tips or secrets?  I really want to make this stuff work, and I've seen proof that it does, but it's leaving me with doubts that I can really get away with so little coverage.


Hang in there! I found that you can use a concealer on the blemishes then do the BM routine. You will not have to do this forever, as the longer you stick to BM the better your complexion will get. Give it a little time and you will see a major difference in your skin.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hang in there!


  I wasn't too impressed with it at first, but after about 2 weeks I loved it!  I'm definitely hooked on BM's and will never switch to anything else.


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I wasn't too impressed with it at first, but after about 2 weeks I loved it!  I'm definitely hooked on BM's and will never switch to anything else.


  I wish you get ur hair did.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

daydreamer said:
			
		

> I wish you get ur hair did.


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

>


I would get it for you for ur b-day but I have already got u something and I'm not spending anymore money on you.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

daydreamer said:
			
		

> I would get it for you for ur b-day but I have already got u something and I'm not spending anymore money on you.


Well, you could always return it and use the money to get my hair did.    Then of course you would be stuck with the 6-week touch ups.


----------



## daydreamer

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Well, you could always return it and use the money to get my hair did.    Then of course you would be stuck with the 6-week touch ups.


It would be less then what I bought you so maybe I'll do that.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Does anyone have any glee they want to trade?


----------



## Jameo

Is there any place around here that sells BM w/o having to order it online? Does the Trade Secret in Waldorf sell it?


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> Is there any place around here that sells BM w/o having to order it online? Does the Trade Secret in Waldorf sell it?



Ulta up in Silver Spring sells it.  Or go to the Sephora in Pentagon City.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Jameo said:
			
		

> Is there any place around here that sells BM w/o having to order it online? Does the Trade Secret in Waldorf sell it?


Trade Secret is a salon, and to my knowledge they only sell hair care products and nail polish.  There are some Sephora/Ulta stores, but as Jwwb said, one is in Silver Spring, and others are in the Bethesda & DC areas.


----------



## pixiegirl

Jameo said:
			
		

> Is there any place around here that sells BM w/o having to order it online? Does the Trade Secret in Waldorf sell it?




Let's go to Pentagon City.  I need some summer MAC!


----------



## Jameo

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Trade Secret is a salon, and to my knowledge they only sell hair care products and nail polish.  There are some Sephora/Ulta stores, but as Jwwb said, one is in Silver Spring, and others are in the Bethesda & DC areas.



I thought Crabby had gotten some BM stuff from there, guess it was hair crap 




I'm gonna set up a BM road side stand off 235 somewhere. I'd make a killing off ya'll!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Jameo said:
			
		

> I thought Crabby had gotten some BM stuff from there, guess it was hair crap


The one near her could carry it.  I've just always known them to carry mostly haircare products.


----------



## jwwb2000

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> The one near her could carry it.  I've just always known them to carry mostly haircare products.



Some TS carry a limited line of cosmetics, mostly Tigi makeup and OPI nail polish and lipstick.  That is what I have found in there.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Let's go to Pentagon City.  I need some summer MAC!


 That's what I'm getting for Mothers Day.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any glee they want to trade?


 For what?  I have a whole only used twice bottle of Redken Guts too.


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> For what?  I have a whole only used twice bottle of Redken Guts too.


Oooooh...I love that stuff... I don't have nothin to trade though.:shrug: Except maybe the BM warmth...I hate that crap. Only thing I like it for is a shadow....but I like my MAC shadow better.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> For what?  I have a whole only used twice bottle of Redken Guts too.


Oooooh, I'll take it!  I don't have any BM stuff, but I do have a bottle of Philosophy Cinnamon Buns (4 ounces); 2 Redken Clear Moisture Shampoos, 2 Clear Moisture Water Rush, some antibacterial hand soaps (moisturizing & deep cleansing) and some Wallflower refills.    Any of this interest you?


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Oooooh, I'll take it!  I don't have any BM stuff, but I do have a bottle of Philosophy Cinnamon Buns (4 ounces); 2 Redken Clear Moisture Shampoos, 2 Clear Moisture Water Rush, some antibacterial hand soaps (moisturizing & deep cleansing) and some Wallflower refills.    Any of this interest you?


 I don't know, what's a comparable trade for Redken Guts and Glee?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I don't know, what's a comparable trade for Redken Guts and Glee?


:shrug:  I can take a picture of everything I have and you can make your selection then if you would like.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> :shrug:  I can take a picture of everything I have and you can make your selection then if you would like.


  How about the Water Rush and the Cinnamon buns and we call it even?  The Guts is the big ass one, and the Glee is the full sized one as well... .1 oz I think.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> How about the Water Rush and the Cinnamon buns and we call it even?  The Guts is the big ass one, and the Glee is the full sized one as well... .1 oz I think.


I'll even throw in some freebies for you, too.   We can exchange addy's via PM.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I'll even throw in some freebies for you, too.   We can exchange addy's via PM.


 I'll do the same, I have a buttload of samples I'm never gonna use.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I'll do the same, I have a buttload of samples I'm never gonna use.


Your package is at the post office.  I sent it Priority so you should hopefully have it by Tuesday.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Your package is at the post office.  I sent it Priority so you should hopefully have it by Tuesday.


 It came today!  I looove the room spray, it smells very good!  Yours should be there tomorrow.


----------



## beachlvr

I Have some bare minerals in medium and medium beige that have never been opened.  I ordered it once and they signed me up for the every other month delivery and I decided not to use it so I cancelled the order but they told me to keep. I'll sell it to anyone who wants to buy it.


----------



## pixiegirl

beachlvr said:
			
		

> I Have some bare minerals in medium and medium beige that have never been opened.  I ordered it once and they signed me up for the every other month delivery and I decided not to use it so I cancelled the order but they told me to keep. I'll sell it to anyone who wants to buy it.



I'll give it a try for summer time.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> It came today!  I looove the room spray, it smells very good!  Yours should be there tomorrow.


I bought a ton of it on eBay right before Christmas.  I also have full-size bottles of Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin & Orchard Pear.   One spray definitely fills an entire room!


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I bought a ton of it on eBay right before Christmas.  I also have full-size bottles of Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin & Orchard Pear.   One spray definitely fills an entire room!


 It sure does! I love it!  I also loved the C.O. Bigelow moisturizer sample.  I looked online to see how much the full sized costs...$32.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> It sure does! I love it!  I also loved the C.O. Bigelow moisturizer sample.  I looked online to see how much the full sized costs...$32.


My package arrived, but I wasn't home to sign for it.    I'll have to pick it up at the post office tomorrow.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> My package arrived, but I wasn't home to sign for it.    I'll have to pick it up at the post office tomorrow.


  I even checked the box so you wouldn't have to sign for it.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I even checked the box so you wouldn't have to sign for it.


Well maybe you should check it a little harder next time.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

*Bm Psa*

Don't forget to clean your Bare Escentuals Bare Minerals brushes.


----------



## sweetpea

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Don't forget to clean your Bare Escentuals Bare Minerals brushes.


I needed that reminder too   Thanks...


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Well maybe you should check it a little harder next time.


 I was paying attention to the little chatterbox girl in front of me, so maybe I checked "require signature".   Lemme go check.


----------



## Nickel

Nickel said:
			
		

> I was paying attention to the little chatterbox girl in front of me, so maybe I checked "require signature".   Lemme go check.


 Okay, I'm retarded.  I checked the "waiver of signature" box, but didn't sign below that.   Sawry...there's lots of goodies to make up for it. 

I was having an off day anyways, I stood there for about three minutes trying to remember if I lived on a road or a drive.


----------



## crabcake

The bare minerals eye shadow "well rested" is some good stuff. If I don't get much sleep (which has been the case for the last week or so), I lightly dust a small amount around the eye area (under and above) and it totally brightens up the eye area without looking "made-up".  

Just thought I'd share ...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

crabcake said:
			
		

> The bare minerals eye shadow "well rested" is some good stuff. If I don't get much sleep (which has been the case for the last week or so), I lightly dust a small amount around the eye area (under and above) and it totally brightens up the eye area without looking "made-up".
> 
> Just thought I'd share ...


I saw a beauty tip somewhere that said to dust the inner-eye area with a pinkish tone to brighten eyes up.  I've done this a few times, and I must say, it really does work well.


----------



## Jameo

*More raves about BM*

I ordered-
Bare Escentuals/Retro Lounge Eye Kit/Retro Lounge Eye Kit
Bare Escentuals/Blendable Eye Collection - Wine Country Glimpses/Wine Country Glimpses

  I was kinda worried about applying the eye liner and shadow cause it being a power, but it's super easy to put on and I love it!!!  And I love the colors of the Wine Country Glimpse collection


----------



## Nickel

Jameo said:
			
		

> Bare Escentuals/Retro Lounge Eye Kit/Retro Lounge Eye Kit


I think I have this...is it the black eyeliner with the brush included?  I really like it.   I wanted to order the Wine Country glimpses around Christmas, but they were out of stock, and I never got around to checking on them again.


----------



## Jameo

Nickel said:
			
		

> I think I have this...is it the black eyeliner with the brush included?  I really like it.   I wanted to order the Wine Country glimpses around Christmas, but they were out of stock, and I never got around to checking on them again.



Yup, it's the eyeliner. I love the smokey eye look and it's super easy to get with this stuff!


----------



## vraiblonde

Jameo said:
			
		

> Yup, it's the eyeliner. I love the smokey eye look and it's super easy to get with this stuff!


I love the eyeliner.  I got the tray with four colors in it - some kit thing.  It's THE BEST eyeliner I've ever used.  

I went ahead and ordered the RareMinerals night stuff - $60 for that crap!    I'm having buyer's remorse, so I hope it's really really good stuff.  I should get it in the next few days.


----------



## Nickel

Jameo said:
			
		

> Yup, it's the eyeliner. I love the smokey eye look and it's super easy to get with this stuff!


 I was surprised at how easy it is to use powder shadow.  I'm virtually retarded when it comes to eyeliner pencils, I have to put it on and take it off at least 3 times before I get it right.  The powder is really simple.


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> I was surprised at how easy it is to use powder shadow.  I'm virtually retarded when it comes to eyeliner pencils, I have to put it on and take it off at least 3 times before I get it right.  The powder is really simple.


How is the wear? I've been using Bobbi Browns Gel Eyeliner. I love that stuff.   You can go as bold or soft as you want and sets real nice too.


----------



## Nickel

sweetpea said:
			
		

> How is the wear? I've been using Bobbi Browns Gel Eyeliner. I love that stuff.   You can go as bold or soft as you want and sets real nice too.


 The only color I've tried is black, there's no way around it being black, so it's dark.  But it lasts all day.


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> The only color I've tried is black, there's no way around it being black, so it's dark.  But it lasts all day.


I'm gonna have to give it a shot. I soooooooo need more make-up  

I've been wanting to try the BM shadows but they all look like they're frosted?


----------



## vraiblonde

sweetpea said:
			
		

> I've been wanting to try the BM shadows but they all look like they're frosted?


Not all of them - the Faux Fox isn't frosted.

Oh, and my daughter bought the BE Faux Tan self-tanner and says it the schizz


----------



## sweetpea

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Not all of them - the Faux Fox isn't frosted.
> 
> Oh, and my daughter bought the BE Faux Tan self-tanner and says it the schizz


TY Vrai. They don't have them noted whether they're frosted or not. I bought the liner shadow in Humor and it's so frosty I haven't even tried it.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Oh, and my daughter bought the BE Faux Tan self-tanner and says it the schizz


What is that? A powder?


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> What is that? A powder?


No - it's a normal lotion.  But she says it goes on very evenly.  :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> No - it's a normal lotion.  But she says it goes on very evenly.  :shrug:


 Yeah, I realized that was a pretty stupid question when I imagined someone powdering their entire body, but I got sidetracked and forgot to delete it.


----------



## vraiblonde

Nickel said:
			
		

> Yeah, I realized that was a pretty stupid question when I imagined someone powdering their entire body, but I got sidetracked and forgot to delete it.


I didn't think that was so stupid - I asked her the same thing.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I didn't think that was so stupid - I asked her the same thing.


 Yeah, but you also put warm radiance all over your entire face, so you don't count. 









 Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you also put warm radiance all over your entire face, so you don't count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


  

I keep trying and trying but I just can't seem to like that warm radiance. It seems too orangey to me. :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

sweetpea said:
			
		

> I keep trying and trying but I just can't seem to like that warm radiance. It seems too orangey to me. :shrug:


 I've never tried any of the "radiances".


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> I've never tried any of the "radiances".


It came w/ the kit I bought.:shrug: Like it's supposed to be a must use thing. I can use it as a shadow but I just can't get into it.


----------



## MysticalMom

sweetpea said:
			
		

> It came w/ the kit I bought.:shrug: Like it's supposed to be a must use thing. I can use it as a shadow but I just can't get into it.



I use the warmth in place of blusher sometimes, if I want a more sunkissed look.. Just a real light stroke across my cheekbones. You have to be careful and make sure it's really light on the brush to get the right effect...that stuff is wayyyyyyyyyyy too DARK if you use even a tiny bit too much.


----------



## Jameo

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> I use the warmth in place of blusher sometimes, if I want a more sunkissed look.. Just a real light stroke across my cheekbones. You have to be careful and make sure it's really light on the brush to get the right effect...that stuff is wayyyyyyyyyyy too DARK if you use even a tiny bit too much.



I love the warmth. Sinces I've been tanning I'll just use some of the mineral stuff all over my face and then the warmth and I'm good to go.


----------



## vraiblonde

Now that I've been tanning, I mix a little warmth with my foundation before I buff it on.  And I love the warm radiance - I use it as a blush.


----------



## Fishn Guy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Now that I've been tanning, I mix a little warmth with my foundation before I buff it on.  And I love the warm radiance - I use it as a blush.


What a strange coincidence... I do the same thing!!!


----------



## Jameo

Has anyone tried the bareVitamins Lip Rev-er Upper?


----------



## K_Jo

I'm almost out of my multi-tasking bisque and I'm wondering if I should buy summer bisque this time.  Anybody want to tell me what to do?  

Maybe that nice Dee Jay lady will send me a sample!


----------



## K_Jo

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm almost out of my multi-tasking bisque and I'm wondering if I should buy summer bisque this time.  Anybody want to tell me what to do?
> 
> Maybe that nice Dee Jay lady will send me a sample!


There's also a Honey Bisque!


----------



## BadGirl

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Anybody want to tell me what to do?


I think you should buy me some BM products and some BBW smell-good stuff.  And then I think you should come over and vacuum and wash and wax my truck fo rme.  You asked, remember?


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> There's also a Honey Bisque!


If you were my IRL friend, I would take you to the Ulta Store in Silver Spring and we would play with all the Bare Minerals stuff they have on display there and then you would know whether you wanted the Honey or the Summer Bisque.


----------



## K_Jo

BadGirl said:
			
		

> I think you should buy me some BM products and some BBW smell-good stuff.  And then I think you should come over and vacuum and wash and wax my truck fo rme.  You asked, remember?


I got married so I wouldn't have to do stuff like that, but I'll certainly share my BM with you. 

I'll hold your baby while you wash your truck.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> If you were my IRL friend, I would take you to the Ulta Store in Silver Spring and we would play with all the Bare Minerals stuff they have on display there and then you would know whether you wanted the Honey or the Summer Bisque.


There's also a Well Rested Bisque!

Will you drive and also take me to the Cheesecake Factory?


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> There's also a Well Rested Bisque!
> 
> Will you drive and also take me to the Cheesecake Factory?


There is a Macaroni Grill directly across the walkway from Ulta. I'm thinking we'd have to stop in there for lunch and ...:shrug:


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> There is a Macaroni Grill directly across the walkway from Ulta. I'm thinking we'd have to stop in there for lunch and ...:shrug:


Ooh, I've never been to a Macaroni Grill but I've always wanted to!  By the time we get home, C_Jo should have all our bras and panties washed and ready for the tickle fight!


----------



## BadGirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> There is a Macaroni Grill directly across the walkway from Ulta. I'm thinking we'd have to stop in there for lunch and ...:shrug:


Ok....if you guys go get all prettified with new make-up and such, AND then go to Macaroni Grill, then I MUST go with you.  I love that place.  Lobster-stuffed ravioli with tarragon butter sauce.  Afterwards we can head over to Cheesecake Factory for a tasty dessert.  So, am I in on your little outing?  Please.


----------



## Geek

K_Jo said:
			
		

> There's also a Well Rested Bisque!
> 
> Will you drive and also take me to the Cheesecake Factory?




I have the well rested, I am really fair and it works well for me. Did anyone notice how nice BM turns up in pictures?


----------



## K_Jo

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Ok....if you guys go get all prettified with new make-up and such, AND then go to Macaroni Grill, then I MUST go with you.  I love that place.  *Lobster-stuffed ravioli with tarragon butter sauce*.  Afterwards we can head over to Cheesecake Factory for a tasty dessert.  So, am I in on your little outing?  Please.


OMG!   This is not sounding bad at all!  Of course you're in, but I get to ride shotgun because she asked me first!


----------



## kwillia

BadGirl said:
			
		

> Ok....if you guys go get all prettified with new make-up and such, AND then go to Macaroni Grill, then I MUST go with you.  I love that place.  Lobster-stuffed ravioli with tarragon butter sauce.  Afterwards we can head over to Cheesecake Factory for a tasty dessert.  So, am I in on your little outing?  Please.


But of course!


----------



## BadGirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> But of course!


Yipppppeeeee!


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> There's also a Well Rested Bisque!


I have a whole container of Well-Rested - want me to divvy it and send you some?


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I have a whole container of Well-Rested - want me to divvy it and send you some?


 That would be outstanding!  

What would you like in return?


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> What would you like in return?


For you to post a thread saying, "JPC is the guy for me!  Vote JPC for 29B!   "


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> For you to post a thread saying, "JPC is the guy for me!  Vote JPC for 29B!   "


I just threw up a little.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I have a whole container of Well-Rested - want me to divvy it and send you some?



So there's a "well-rested bisque" (concealer?) and a "well-rested eyeshadow"?  

I have the WR eyeshadow and love it ... I lightly dust the areas around my eyes if I haven't gotten enough sleep and it is wonderful.


----------



## vraiblonde

crabcake said:
			
		

> So there's a "well-rested bisque" (concealer?) and a "well-rested eyeshadow"?


This must be a concealer because it's in a big container.


----------



## johnson0424

*what is the difference*



			
				vraiblonde said:
			
		

> This must be a concealer because it's in a big container.




what is the difference b/t mineral veil and the foundation? does this makeup have a long wear ?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

johnson0424 said:
			
		

> what is the difference b/t mineral veil and the foundation? does this makeup have a long wear ?


The foundation is just that...foundation.  The mineral veil is a clear powder that you dust on after all makeup is applied...kinda' like a setting powder.


----------



## Jameo

johnson0424 said:
			
		

> what is the difference b/t mineral veil and the foundation? does this makeup have a long wear ?



I've been using just the mineral veil and warmth sinces I've been gettin my tan on.  The mineral veil gives your complection kinda that finished even look, if that makes any senses :shrug:


----------



## StarCat

If someone already posted this, I'm sorry but I'm not going through 100 pages to look. It didnt come up on search. Anyway, is this the same stuff you guys are talking about?


http://yesterdaysbasics.com/


----------



## CMC122

StarCat said:
			
		

> If someone already posted this, I'm sorry but I'm not going through 100 pages to look. It didnt come up on search. Anyway, is this the same stuff you guys are talking about?
> 
> 
> http://yesterdaysbasics.com/


  If you mean same as Bare Minerals then yes.


----------



## StarCat

CMC122 said:
			
		

> If you mean same as Bare Minerals then yes.


 Looks like its cheaper than Sephora and they have more colors 

http://yesterdaysbasics.com/store/view-colors-c-111.html

I can imagine that I would just make a huge mess with a bunch of loose powders


----------



## CMC122

StarCat said:
			
		

> Looks like its cheaper than Sephora and they have more colors
> 
> http://yesterdaysbasics.com/store/view-colors-c-111.html
> 
> I can imagine that I would just make a huge mess with a bunch of loose powders


It's really rather easy to use


----------



## sweetpea

CMC122 said:
			
		

> It's really rather easy to use


It didn't go flying all over the place like I thought it would...the mineral veil will a bit though.


----------



## Nickel

sweetpea said:
			
		

> It didn't go flying all over the place like I thought it would...the mineral veil will a bit though.


  The mineral veil will also spill all over the bathroom floor if you drop it, so be careful!


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> The mineral veil will also spill all over the bathroom floor if you drop it, so be careful!


I dropped one of my foundations...I was pizzed


----------



## Nickel

sweetpea said:
			
		

> I dropped one of my foundations...I was pizzed


 I get really nervous when I'm using the eyeshadow.  They pack those little cans to the tippy top, and there's no shaker or anything, so if you drop it you're SOL.


----------



## Geek

I brought mine to a friends house to try and put the box sideways.  I spilled way to much out in all the containers. I have caught up with everything except the warmth.


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> I get really nervous when I'm using the eyeshadow.  They pack those little cans to the tippy top, and there's no shaker or anything, so if you drop it you're SOL.


 I'm so clumsy...I know I'd lose it.


----------



## Jameo

I need to order a darker foundation, but don't know which one to order  I'm currently using the medium beige. I have the medium and that doesn't match my skin tone just right. So I'm thinking maybe I should try the tan or the medium tan. But what if they are to dark? Can I send this stuff back?  I know a good many of ya'll and most of ya'll are to pale to trade off with


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Jameo said:
			
		

> But what if they are to dark? Can I send this stuff back?  I know a good many of ya'll and most of ya'll are to pale to trade off with


Try finding a customer service number on Sephora's website.  Ask them if you can send items back if they don't work for you.


----------



## pixiegirl

Jameo said:
			
		

> I need to order a darker foundation, but don't know which one to order  I'm currently using the medium beige. I have the medium and that doesn't match my skin tone just right. So I'm thinking maybe I should try the tan or the medium tan. But what if they are to dark? Can I send this stuff back?  I know a good many of ya'll and most of ya'll are to pale to trade off with



I have a sample of the Everyday Minerals in tan that is WAY too tan for me.  You want it?


----------



## Jameo

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I have a sample of the Everyday Minerals in tan that is WAY too tan for me.  You want it?



Sure, I'll try it out.


----------



## pixiegirl

Jameo said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll try it out.



I just sent you an email too figuring you may not see this for a while.  How very redundant of me.


----------



## kwillia

Barbra said:
			
		

> All my eyeshadows have shaker thingys.


Some of mine do... some of mine don't...


----------



## Nickel

kwillia said:
			
		

> Some of mine do... some of mine don't...


 None of mine do.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

I have those Everyday Minerals samples if anyone wants them.  I used them, thought they provided good coverage, but after two-three days, my skin broke out.  I've been afraid to use it since.  Anyhow, I ordered the medium & medium-beige ones.


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I have those Everyday Minerals samples if anyone wants them.  I used them, thought they provided good coverage, but after two-three days, my skin broke out.  I've been afraid to use it since.  Anyhow, I ordered the medium & medium-beige ones.


I used my Everyday Mineral samples and though it went on smooth and the coverage was good, I found that it would come off on my cell phone or other things they may of touched my face whereas Bare Minerals does not. I'm sticking with Bare Minerals.


----------



## workin hard

What was it you can use to wash your Bare Minerals brushes with?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

workin hard said:
			
		

> What was it you can use to wash your Bare Minerals brushes with?


Soap & water.


----------



## kwillia

workin hard said:
			
		

> What was it you can use to wash your Bare Minerals brushes with?


I use shampoo.


----------



## workin hard

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Soap & water.


 
 I know that but I was looking for the type of soap...


----------



## workin hard

kwillia said:
			
		

> I use shampoo.


 
Thanks!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> I use shampoo.


To be honest, I use B&BW's antibacterial hand soap.


----------



## ememdee19

workin hard said:
			
		

> What was it you can use to wash your Bare Minerals brushes with?



How often do they recommend you clean them?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

ememdee19 said:
			
		

> How often do they recommend you clean them?


I believe it is once a week.


----------



## Somdmommy

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I believe it is once a week.


 Someone should send this thread to the BM company. 

They can put it on a website or something. Hell I want to buy some after reading this, but I dont wear make-up alot.


----------



## jwwb2000

QVC is gonna be having a special 9 piece set at a special price on Tues June 27.  Although I am not a fan of the products, I thought I would let you gals who are know.

Also when I was browsing Sephora, they have a set that comes with a rollup bag called "Beauty at every age".  Here is the link in case you all were interested http://www.sephora.com/browse/produ...=P141201&categoryId=C7373&shouldPaginate=true


----------



## crabcake

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I believe it is once a week.



I went the baby shampoo route and still don't find that the brushes accept/disburse the make-up like they do when they're new after washing them. 

Do you also use conditioner on 'em or something? :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

crabcake said:
			
		

> I went the baby shampoo route and still don't find that the brushes accept/disburse the make-up like they do when they're new after washing them.
> 
> Do you also use conditioner on 'em or something? :shrug:


 Try a product used specifically for washing makeup brushes. :shrug: That's what I use on all my brushes (even non-BE ones), and they're all fine.


----------



## crabcake

*Woot .... Woot ... Woot*

Just flipped through the guide and noticed QVC has a Bare Escentuals thing going on till 11 p.m.


----------



## Nickel

I have to resurrect this thread to share some exciting news.

As it is summer, and I've been spending a good amount of time at the beach lately, I have acquired a bit of a tan.  My bathing suit has a halter style top, resulting in (you got it) halter style tan lines.  I never gave this a second thought, as I don't really have anywhere to go where such tan lines would be inappropriate.  The one exception is a wedding I'm attending this weekend, however my dress is also halter style, so no worries, right?  

I'm awakened this morning by a frantic bride, whose maid of honor (who happens to be my exact height and size) is in the hospital after an emergency appendectomy.  So, I agree to fill in, and as an afterthought, realize I have some clearly ghetto (in terms of being a maid of honor) tan lines .  So Wenchy, who is, quite possibly, a genius, suggests Bare Minerals.  I brushed some warmth on the pale parts of my skin and Voila!!!! No more tan lines!!!!

I realize that this testimonial is a little drawn out, but I am very excited, and wish to share this newfound information.


----------



## Blondee

crabcake said:
			
		

> Just flipped through the guide and noticed QVC has a Bare Escentuals thing going on till 11 p.m.




so ok, I know this is super late but I just read everyones posts on this stuff and decided to get some ....finally but do you have to get the starter kit or can you just order off of qvc?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> I have to resurrect this thread to share some exciting news.
> 
> As it is summer, and I've been spending a good amount of time at the beach lately, I have acquired a bit of a tan.  My bathing suit has a halter style top, resulting in (you got it) halter style tan lines.  I never gave this a second thought, as I don't really have anywhere to go where such tan lines would be inappropriate.  The one exception is a wedding I'm attending this weekend, however my dress is also halter style, so no worries, right?
> 
> I'm awakened this morning by a frantic bride, whose maid of honor (who happens to be my exact height and size) is in the hospital after an emergency appendectomy.  So, I agree to fill in, and as an afterthought, realize I have some clearly ghetto (in terms of being a maid of honor) tan lines .  So Wenchy, who is, quite possibly, a genius, suggests Bare Minerals.  I brushed some warmth on the pale parts of my skin and Voila!!!! No more tan lines!!!!
> 
> I realize that this testimonial is a little drawn out, but I am very excited, and wish to share this newfound information.


Thank GAWD you posted this!  I have a halter-style bikini top and I've got tan lines.  I've been figuring out a way to tan the sun missed spots before the wedding.  I've got plenty of warmth, so watch out!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Blondee said:
			
		

> so ok, I know this is super late but I just read everyones posts on this stuff and decided to get some ....finally but do you have to get the starter kit or can you just order off of qvc?


You can order anywhere you like.  We just happen to like Sephora.com because you get free samples.


----------



## kwillia

Blondee said:
			
		

> so ok, I know this is super late but I just read everyones posts on this stuff and decided to get some ....finally but do you have to get the starter kit or can you just order off of qvc?


You are best off ordering a starter kit because it comes with all the brushes you will need as well as two shades of foundation which will help you determine which shade works best for you. If you go the QVC route, you will get automatic shipments of the foundation which will be billed to your credit card each time. If you order your foundation from Sephora.com, you can control how often you purchase.


----------



## Blondee

Thanks


----------



## Elle

Blondee said:
			
		

> so ok, I know this is super late but I just read everyones posts on this stuff and decided to get some ....finally but do you have to get the starter kit or can you just order off of qvc?


Sure you can, just make sure you get the foundation in your color & the mineral veil, you can mix and match anything else with those 2 to create a look that's right for you.  I'm not sure if any of the other sets include the 3 brushes you get with the starter set but you could order them separately or if you wanted you could use your own makeup brushes if you had to.


----------



## Nickel

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Thank GAWD you posted this!  I have a halter-style bikini top and I've got tan lines.  I've been figuring out a way to tan the sun missed spots before the wedding.  I've got plenty of warmth, so watch out!


 It seems like the most obvious thing to do...brush a little bronzer on the places you want "bronzed", but I would've never thought of it on my own.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Nickel said:
			
		

> It seems like the most obvious thing to do...brush a little bronzer on the places you want "bronzed", but I would've never thought of it on my own.


I've been slathering on my Loreal Sublime Bronze, but it doesn't seem to be covering up my halter marks.   I don't even know why I'm bothering with it now, I'll just be back outside and in the pool this weekend.


----------



## ememdee19

Elle said:
			
		

> Sure you can, just make sure you get the foundation in your color & the mineral veil, you can mix and match anything else with those 2 to create a look that's right for you.  I'm not sure if any of the other sets include the 3 brushes you get with the starter set but you could order them separately or if you wanted you could use your own makeup brushes if you had to.




E-bay's a good place to pick up the brushes, too.  I didn't get the full coverage kabuki in my kit so I picked one up from e-bay for a somewhat cheaper price.


----------



## BrassieChic

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> I have no breakouts because of the routine I'm on and have been using for about a year now.



Crud I'm 40 and STILL have breakouts!  I guess it's time to try something new...I have really dry sensitive skin!  I hate foundation and powder but need to "try" and hide those outbreaks sometimes!  I use Dove Sensitive Skin as a cleanser...recommendation by a Dermatologist BUT really don't like it much!  I also use a Nutragena Moisturizer and like that alot!  Hate breakouts at MY age....


----------



## Blondee

FYI....
I went ahead and got the starter kit, should be in this week sometime.... you guys sold me on it


----------



## Elle

BrassieChic said:
			
		

> Crud I'm 40 and STILL have breakouts!  I guess it's time to try something new...I have really dry sensitive skin!  I hate foundation and powder but need to "try" and hide those outbreaks sometimes!  I use Dove Sensitive Skin as a cleanser...recommendation by a Dermatologist BUT really don't like it much!  I also use a Nutragena Moisturizer and like that alot!  Hate breakouts at MY age....


I don't feel like going back to see where this was quoted from so sorry if I'm off mark, but I have breakouts as well and even though I love Bare Minerals, it doesn't provide enough coverage to me to hide my spots.


----------



## Speedy70

I need some help with this stuff.  I ordered the Bare Minerals foundation.  I received it yesterday and used it for the first time this morning. 

I just looked in the mirror and my face is shining like oil in a frying pan.  WTH?  Is there something else I'm supposed to use with this stuff?  I do not like a shiny face.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I need some help with this stuff.  I ordered the Bare Minerals foundation.  I received it yesterday and used it for the first time this morning.
> 
> I just looked in the mirror and my face is shining like oil in a frying pan.  WTH?  Is there something else I'm supposed to use with this stuff?  I do not like a shiny face.


:shrug:  I don't have that problem because my skin is more on the dryer side.


----------



## Speedy70

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> :shrug:  I don't have that problem because my skin is more on the dryer side.




Yes, we all know that you're a perfect princess.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Yes, we all know that you're a perfect princess.


I said I have dry skin; that's hardly perfection.


----------



## kwillia

Speedy, change your base. I had the same problem when I used the skin rever-upper stuff. I switched to an anti-shine moisturizer as my base and it helped a lot.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

All your base are belong to us.


----------



## jwwb2000

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> All your base are belong to us.


 
What?


----------



## Speedy70

kwillia said:
			
		

> Speedy, change your base. I had the same problem when I used the skin rever-upper stuff. I switched to an anti-shine moisturizer as my base and it helped a lot.




I have always used DDF Ultra Lite Moisturizing Dew.  It is the BEST moisturizer for oily skin.  Maybe it just doesn't 'agree' with BM makeup.


----------



## Speedy70

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> All your base are belong to us.




I haven't heard that in such a long time.  It's always funny!


----------



## kwillia

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I have always used DDF Ultra Lite Moisturizing Dew.  It is the BEST moisturizer for oily skin.  Maybe it just doesn't 'agree' with BM makeup.


I would blame the moisturizer you are using before I'd blame the BM. Try something different.


----------



## pixiegirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> I would blame the moisturizer you are using before I'd blame the BM. Try something different.



If she has a moisturizer that she likes a lot I'd stick with that and try another make-up.  I know you're die hard BM but it may not be for everyone.  I wouldn't give up a moisturizer that had worked well for me.  Speedy, you may want to try the Everyday Minerals; they have a formula specially for oily skin.


----------



## Speedy70

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> If she has a moisturizer that she likes a lot I'd stick with that and try another make-up.  I know you're die hard BM but it may not be for everyone.  I wouldn't give up a moisturizer that had worked well for me.  Speedy, you may want to try the Everyday Minerals; they have a formula specially for oily skin.




Hmm.  Then what do I do with this BareMinerals that I spent $35.00 on?


----------



## vraiblonde

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> All your base are belong to us.




It annoys me when someone misquotes that line.  Good karma for you because you got it right


----------



## Speedy70

kwillia said:
			
		

> I would blame the moisturizer you are using before I'd blame the BM. Try something different.




I can't blame my DDF.  It is awesome plus it's oil-free.


----------



## kwillia

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> If she has a moisturizer that she likes a lot I'd stick with that and try another make-up.  I know you're die hard BM but it may not be for everyone.  I wouldn't give up a moisturizer that had worked well for me.  Speedy, you may want to try the Everyday Minerals; they have a formula specially for oily skin.


I didn't tell her she F'n had to stay with F'nBM...  She has freakin' only used the shiat once. All I said was she needs to change the base if she isn't happy with the 'dew'.  Most women have more than one moisturizer at their disposal at any given time.


----------



## Speedy70

kwillia said:
			
		

> Most women have more than one moisturizer at their disposal at any given time.




Not me. :shrug:


----------



## kwillia

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> I can't blame my DDF.  It is awesome plus it's oil-free.


You asked for advice. I gave some. I'm speaking from experience based on the fact that I have oily skin and the moisturizer I had used forever and always did not work with BM. But I have since found one that does.


----------



## kwillia

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Not me. :shrug:


So why did you bother to ask for advice if you don't plan to change anything...


----------



## pixiegirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> I didn't tell her she F'n had to stay with F'nBM...  She has freakin' only used the shiat once. All I said was she needs to change the base if she isn't happy with the 'dew'.  Most women have more than one moisturizer at their disposal at any given time.



  And if you'd notice she doesn't want to get rid of her lotion.      Make-up shouldn't be that complicated.      I have the BM, EM and MAC and haven't had to change my base for any of them.  I wouldn't use a make-up that I did.  That's a flaw in the make-up in my personal opinion which was all I was giving.      She's got BMs she's got to get rid of now.  This could be an opportunity so you should be nicer to me.


----------



## Speedy70

kwillia said:
			
		

> So why did you bother to ask for advice if you don't plan to change anything...



I'm new at Bare Minerals.  I'm not sure if there's something else you're supposed to put over it, or if this stuff is supposed to make your skin look shiny (Some people like that 'glow' look).  I prefer the matte look.


----------



## pixiegirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> So why did you bother to ask for advice if you don't plan to change anything...



Maybe she's going to change the make-up.  Are you grumpy today?


----------



## kwillia

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> And if you'd notice she doesn't want to get rid of her lotion.      Make-up shouldn't be that complicated.      I have the BM, EM and MAC and haven't had to change my base for any of them.  I wouldn't use a make-up that I did.  That's a flaw in the make-up in my personal opinion which was all I was giving.      She's got BMs she's got to get rid of now.  This could be an opportunity so you should be nicer to me.


Since you put it that way. I agree that Swirl, tap, buff seems to be too complicated for her and she should go back to whatever the hell she was doing before before she hurts herself.


----------



## kwillia

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Maybe she's going to change the make-up.  Are you grumpy today?


If that's they case then why did she bother to pose a question in the Bare Minerals thread...


----------



## Speedy70

kwillia said:
			
		

> Since you put it that way. I agree that Swirl, tap, buff seems to be too complicated for her and she should go back to whatever the hell she was doing before before she hurts herself.




You're mean.


----------



## pixiegirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> If that's they case then why did she bother to pose a question in the Bare Minerals thread...





			
				speedy70 said:
			
		

> I'm new at Bare Minerals. I'm not sure if there's something else you're supposed to put over it, or if this stuff is supposed to make your skin look shiny (Some people like that 'glow' look). I prefer the matte look.



Just a guess?


----------



## kwillia

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> You're mean.


Your question wasn't that complicated. You wanted to know why your BM looked oily and I explained that I have oily skin too and that some moisturizers do not allow the BM to absorb correctly and the result is BM sitting a-top the goop on your face.


----------



## kwillia

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Just a guess?


And I answered that with the first post. It's the moisturizer, not the make up. You jumped in all jacked up about the make up. Why can't I jump in all jacked up about her moisturizer?


----------



## Speedy70

Forget I asked.


----------



## kwillia

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Forget I asked.


Forget I answered.


----------



## pixiegirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> And I answered that with the first post. It's the moisturizer, not the make up. You jumped in all jacked up about the make up. Why can't I jump in all jacked up about her moisturizer?



I didn't jump in all jacked up about the make-up.  I simply said it wasn't for everyone.  I use it on occasion but if I had to change my moisturizer to be able to use it I wouldn't.  If she has a moisturizer she LOVES like you do your BM make-up why change it?  Change the thing that's causing the problem not your tried and true.


----------



## Pete

Holy crooked diva cup Batman


----------



## pixiegirl

Pete said:
			
		

> Holy crooked diva cup Batman




No fair, I was eating M&Ms and almost died.


----------



## Pete

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> No fair, I was eating M&Ms and almost died.


Peanut or plain?


----------



## pixiegirl

Pete said:
			
		

> Peanut or plain?




Dark chocolate.


----------



## nomoney

Holy effin' crap.
Why don't ya'll shut the hell up  No one knows the whole truth about speedys grease problem and the same with Kwillia's. Right now there are 10 sides to this story and maybe if you worked more on applying moisterizer in a more adult manner, this would not be so public and you could be happy or move on.
Don't say the skins are victims. They are victims only if you make them so. Stop dragging your pathetic story through the public mud and take care of business like you should.


----------



## jazz lady

nomoney said:
			
		

> Holy effin' crap.
> Why don't ya'll shut the hell up  No one knows the whole truth about speedys grease problem and the same with Kwillia's. Right now there are 10 sides to this story and maybe if you worked more on applying moisterizer in a more adult manner, this would not be so public and you could be happy or move on.
> Don't say the skins are victims. They are victims only if you make them so. Stop dragging your pathetic story through the public mud and take care of business like you should.



  Oh noooooooooo you didn't...


----------



## vraiblonde

nomoney said:
			
		

> Holy effin' crap.
> Why don't ya'll shut the hell up  No one knows the whole truth about speedys grease problem and the same with Kwillia's. Right now there are 10 sides to this story and maybe if you worked more on applying moisterizer in a more adult manner, this would not be so public and you could be happy or move on.
> Don't say the skins are victims. They are victims only if you make them so. Stop dragging your pathetic story through the public mud and take care of business like you should.


----------



## pixiegirl

nomoney said:
			
		

> Holy effin' crap.
> Why don't ya'll shut the hell up  No one knows the whole truth about speedys grease problem and the same with Kwillia's. Right now there are 10 sides to this story and maybe if you worked more on applying moisterizer in a more adult manner, this would not be so public and you could be happy or move on.
> Don't say the skins are victims. They are victims only if you make them so. Stop dragging your pathetic story through the public mud and take care of business like you should.


----------



## camily

I'm going to start reading this thread more often.


----------



## harleygirl

Pete said:
			
		

> Holy crooked diva cup Batman


  That is about the 100th time you made me pee myself......


----------



## Fallen

*Ok. What is the difference...*

between Bare Minerals and Mineral Basics besides the price and the fact that the second one has a million more colors?


----------



## Fallen

Barbra said:
			
		

> After seeing how poorly done their website is I wouldn't even consider for two seconds ordering anything from them.


 I think I will get the foundations from the first one and maybe the eyeshadows from the second.


----------



## BlackSheep

Alrighty now-


----------



## Fallen

For those of you who have opinions about my life, its amazing how little you actually know  Keep thinking whatever you have to though to make you feel better about yourselves


----------



## vraiblonde

Fallen said:
			
		

> For those of you who have opinions about my life, its amazing how little you actually know  Keep thinking whatever you have to though to make you feel better about yourselves


Is this just a free association, or did I miss something?


----------



## Fallen

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Is this just a free association, or did I miss something?


 You missed it, I'm getting nice little messages about buying expensive make-up and not even being able to afford my bills  It's just funny that none of my bills have ever been late and yet I can still spend every weekend in VA. People think that when you are looking for ways to save a little bit of money so that you can use it to do other things, it means you cant pay your bills. :shrug: I also take donations


----------



## nomoney

Fallen said:
			
		

> You missed it, I'm getting nice little messages about buying expensive make-up and not even being able to afford my bills  It's just funny that none of my bills have ever been late and yet I can still spend every weekend in VA. People think that when you are looking for ways to save a little bit of money so that you can use it to do other things, it means you cant pay your bills. :shrug: I also take donations


 
wow, how neat.


----------



## vraiblonde

Fallen said:
			
		

> You missed it, I'm getting nice little messages about buying expensive make-up and not even being able to afford my bills


Bare Minerals is less expensive per use than Maybelline.  So it's actually quite frugal of you to choose that over a drugstore brand.  What you save in makeup can help pay for a trip to VA.

:shrug:


----------



## Fallen

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Bare Minerals is less expensive per use than Maybelline. So it's actually quite frugal of you to choose that over a drugstore brand. What you save in makeup can help pay for a trip to VA.
> 
> :shrug:


  Thanks


----------



## Elle

JC Penneys has partnered with Sephora


----------



## workin hard

I've just noticed that my skin is acting oily w/ my bare minerals.  Never did it before and I haven't changed a thing. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nanny Pam

workin hard said:
			
		

> I've just noticed that my skin is acting oily w/ my bare minerals.  Never did it before and I haven't changed a thing.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Could it be because you are preggers?


----------



## kwillia

workin hard said:
			
		

> I've just noticed that my skin is acting oily w/ my bare minerals.  Never did it before and I haven't changed a thing.
> 
> Any suggestions?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Elle said:
			
		

> JC Penneys has partnered with Sephora


Hot damn!  This has made my year, but only if the JC Penney in Wildewood carries it. :


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Hot damn!  This has made my year, but only if the JC Penney in Wildewood carries it. :


I just called and the person I talked to didn't know for sure, but she is thinking that the California branch is too small to have a makeup department. Waldorf already does so they will most likely begin carrying it.


----------



## CMC122

workin hard said:
			
		

> I've just noticed that my skin is acting oily w/ my bare minerals. Never did it before and I haven't changed a thing.
> 
> Any suggestions?


You have the stomach mump


----------



## Nanny Pam

kwillia said:
			
		

>


Kwillia, will you teach me how to do this.  
 
I can't figure it out.


----------



## workin hard

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Could it be because you are preggers?


 
Thats what I'm thinking too.....  Maybe I'll switch to a lighter moisturizer until the weather evens out too...


----------



## workin hard

kwillia said:
			
		

>


----------



## workin hard

CMC122 said:
			
		

> You have the stomach mump


 
Thanks I had forgotten.


----------



## pixiegirl

workin hard said:
			
		

> Thats what I'm thinking too.....  Maybe I'll switch to a lighter moisturizer until the weather evens out too...



I'd offer you my honest advice though I fear the wrath of the Bare Minerals nazis.      So my forum friendly advice is DON'T STOP USING THE BARE MINERALS UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES!!!!  If you do, do it complete secrecy and surely don't let it be publicly known and certainly don't ever under ANY circumstances suggest to anyone else that they may not want to use it; the nazis take it personally.


----------



## LovingMother

WOW is all I can say... there is NO freaking way Im reading all of this... LOL


----------



## jazz lady

**bump**


----------



## mAlice




----------



## kwillia




----------



## jazz lady




----------



## Cowgirl

My wonderful BF got me the starter kit for Christmas!!!  I watched the DVD last night and tried it.  I like it so far!!  I need to play around with it a bit and find just the right combo for me, but I LOVE the way it feels!  The DVD made me want to order all of the other stuff like blush and eyeshadow and crap.  And I want one of those little kabuki brushes too.  I have a brush in my kit called the handy buki brush.  They didn't use it in the DVD.  What is it good for? Any promotional codes working now?  Maybe I'll order some more stuff tonight.


----------



## Cowgirl

OH yeah, and I got a little container of "well rested."  That goes on under the eyes, right?  I didn't see them use it on the DVD.....does it go on first, or last?  How does everyone else use it?  TIA.


----------



## vraiblonde

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> OH yeah, and I got a little container of "well rested."  That goes on under the eyes, right?  I didn't see them use it on the DVD.....does it go on first, or last?  How does everyone else use it?  TIA.


I use it on my eyelids and undereyes to get rid of any redness from lack of sleep.  It also makes a great blemish concealer.


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I use it on my eyelids and undereyes to get rid of any redness from lack of sleep.  It also makes a great blemish concealer.



 I think it's actually an eyeshadow, but like Vrai, I lightly dust it around the entire eye area to brighten it up a bit when I need it.


----------



## Cowgirl

Hey Gals,


I'm still a Bare Min. newbie, so I need some advice.  I found this kit, and it seems like a pretty good deal.  It comes with 3 all over face colors, which are normally $18 apiece, and it also has a face brush.  It says one of the colors is 'soft focus warmth.'  Is that the same warmth that came in the starter kit?  If so, I don't want it because I don't use much at all...my one pot will probably last me a year!  Is this a good deal, or is it better for me to order things individually?   TIA!


----------



## kwillia

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Hey Gals,
> 
> 
> I'm still a Bare Min. newbie, so I need some advice.  I found this kit, and it seems like a pretty good deal.  It comes with 3 all over face colors, which are normally $18 apiece, and it also has a face brush.  It says one of the colors is 'soft focus warmth.'  Is that the same warmth that came in the starter kit?  If so, I don't want it because I don't use much at all...my one pot will probably last me a year!  Is this a good deal, or is it better for me to order things individually?   TIA!


I have that kit and love it. The Soft focus warmth is a "softer" version of the warmth that comes with the starter kit. I love the brush that comes with this kit.


----------



## jwwb2000

Anyone use gossamer?


----------



## Cowgirl

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Anyone use gossamer?



Every time I see that word (gossamer) I think of geese.


----------



## jwwb2000

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Every time I see that word (gossamer) I think of geese.


----------



## jwwb2000

To my karma giver......I don't like the foundation for my skin.  The shadows and blushes I don't mind using.  Someone was tired of using the makeup so they sent me what they had, including brushes.


----------



## cdsulhoff

While I was nestled up to my beaver it told me that BM makeup is not beaver tested. I am so glad for that.


----------



## nitwhit3286

All pirates have bare essentials makeup nestled in their gun sacks.


----------



## cdsulhoff

The beavers haved nestled of Bare mineral Makeup in their damn. They like it because it is tested on pirates first...


----------



## mAlice

Any new promotion codes?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

elaine said:
			
		

> Any new promotion codes?


Can I give you my order?  I'm almost out of foundation.


----------



## mAlice

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Can I give you my order?  I'm almost out of foundation.




Sure.  PM me with it.


----------



## Geek

Beyond the basics kit for $49 and 20% off with code 73070

at
http://www.ulta.com/control/bare_id_product/~category_id=idcollections/~product_id=2138918


----------



## julz20684

*Does anyone have*

new codes for Sephora?


----------



## BadGirl

julz20684 said:
			
		

> new codes for Sephora?


You're hooked now, aren't you?


----------



## julz20684

BadGirl said:
			
		

> You're hooked now, aren't you?




Yes, I am a BM junkie....please, please I need a code, gimme a code man!!


----------



## Nanny Pam

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> While I was nestled up to my beaver it told me that BM makeup is not beaver tested. I am so glad for that.






			
				nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> All pirates have bare essentials makeup nestled in their gun sacks.






			
				cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> The beavers haved nestled of Bare mineral Makeup in their damn. They like it because it is tested on pirates first...




  Crack pipe??


----------



## BadGirl

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Crack pipe??


Probably not.  

Sadly, it's probably just a severe case of being an annoying jackalope.


----------



## Cowgirl

> *Originally Posted by cdsulhoff*
> The beavers haved nestled of Bare mineral Makeup in their *damn.* They like it because it is tested on pirates first...


----------



## Hollywoodmom

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> You've seen it on TV - Swirl, Tap, Buff and the model's skin suddenly looks perfect.
> 
> Well, it works!  I bought a starter kit at Sephora yesterday and I have to say, I'm impressed.  A little tinky bit covers your whole face, buffing out blemishes, discolorations, dark circles. etc.
> 
> You don't look like you're wearing makeup, just like you have great skin.  Very natural.  I have dry skin and I was afraid Bare Minerals wouldn't be moist enough, but it was fine and my face doesn't feel powdered.
> 
> So if any of you have been wanting to try it but weren't sure if it was worth the money, go for it!  Great product


 Love me some Bare Minerals-I'll never use anything but mineral makeup again.
On that note..has anyone tried any of the drugstore brands? Cover Girl and LOreal both have mineral makeup knock offs out.What do you think?


----------



## Christy

Any new Sephora codes?  I'm getting ready to make an order.


----------



## mAlice

Christy said:
			
		

> Any new Sephora codes?  I'm getting ready to make an order.



I kept putting off ordering because I didn't have a code.  I ended up stopping at the mall in Richmond over the weekend to buy.  I was completely out.


----------



## kwillia

elaine said:
			
		

> I kept putting off ordering because I didn't have a code.  I ended up stopping at the mall in Richmond over the weekend to buy.  I was completely out.


Latest PROMO CODE:


HOTMAMA


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:
			
		

> Latest PROMO CODE:
> 
> 
> HOTMAMA


Good colors, I like it.  I just don't like the feeling it leaves my eyelids after a few hours of wearing it.  Almost kinda' sticky.


----------



## Nanny Pam

A Bare Minerals note...Has anyone notice breakouts after using Their Skin Revver-upper?


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> A Bare Minerals note...Has anyone notice breakouts after using Their Skin Revver-upper?




No, I noticed the opposite---it's cleared up my complexion quite a bit.  I put it on twice daily.


----------



## Club'nBabySeals

And here's a new code from their Mother's Day catalogue issue:  GIFTED1

It gets you a choice of one of four deluxe samples.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Barbra said:
			
		

> No, but it made my skin burn so I threw it out.


That's probably what happened to me, too.  I've used it a few times and each time I got a rash on my cheeks.  I still have it, almost a whole bottle if anyone is interested.


----------



## workin hard

Anyone try their Faux Tan?


----------



## Nanny Pam

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> That's probably what happened to me, too.  I've used it a few times and each time I got a rash on my cheeks.  I still have it, almost a whole bottle if anyone is interested.


I'm going to toss mine out, too. :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

workin hard said:
			
		

> Anyone try their Faux Tan?


My daughter turned me onto that - it's good stuff and the "tan" looks realistic.  But you definitely want to wear plastic gloves when you apply because it turns your palms brown and doesn't wash off.


----------



## Blondie76

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> I love the eyeliner.  I got the tray with four colors in it - some kit thing.  It's THE BEST eyeliner I've ever used.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the RareMinerals night stuff - $60 for that crap!    I'm having buyer's remorse, so I hope it's really really good stuff.  I should get it in the next few days.



Vrai - Have you used the RareMinerals yet?  Just wanted to know if it's worth the $60.  I was thinking about purchasing it.


----------



## vraiblonde

Blondie76 said:
			
		

> Vrai - Have you used the RareMinerals yet?  Just wanted to know if it's worth the $60.  I was thinking about purchasing it.


I did buy it and it's doubtful that I'd buy more when this is gone.  It lasts forever but I'm not seeing $60 worth of improvement in my skin.


----------



## Zazzy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> What's holding me back is not knowing what color I need.



I have been using the makeup for about a month now and I had the same problem you do.  Just pick the kit that is closest to your skin type.  I comes with two different foundations and if it's not the right color they they will replace it with a different one for free.

The makeup really is great.  I love it!


----------



## Zazzy

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> A Bare Minerals note...Has anyone notice breakouts after using Their Skin Revver-upper?



I use ProActive before using my bareMinerals and I love the way my face feels.  I have not tried the other stuff.


----------



## Nickel

Free standard shipping on orders over $50.  Enter MDAY in the promotion code field at online checkout. Offer is valid through May 2, 2007, on online merchandise orders of $50 USD or more, excluding tax.


----------



## Christy

They sell Bare Minerals at the Hair Company now.


----------



## Cowgirl

*BUMP*

I'm putting together an order, and I was going to order some more warmth, but I was wondering if anyone has any other suggestions for colors.  I want something that's good for every day use.  Is warmth the best?  TIA!


----------



## BadGirl

Cowgirl said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> I'm putting together an order, and I was going to order some more warmth, but I was wondering if anyone has any other suggestions for colors.  I want something that's good for every day use.  Is warmth the best?  TIA!


I like Warmth, but I like Warmth Soft Focus better.  It's a little lighter in texture, so it goes on a little smoother, and I find that it is a little more realistic on me.....meaning that I don't streak this one as I sometimes did with the regular Warmth.  But that's just me.


----------



## Cowgirl

BadGirl said:


> I like Warmth, but I like Warmth Soft Focus better.  It's a little lighter in texture, so it goes on a little smoother, and I find that it is a little more realistic on me.....meaning that I don't streak this one as I sometimes did with the regular Warmth.  But that's just me.



OOh, that sounds good.  Sometimes if I'm not careful, the warmth can look a little much on me.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Cowgirl said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> I'm putting together an order, and I was going to order some more warmth, but I was wondering if anyone has any other suggestions for colors.  I want something that's good for every day use.  Is warmth the best?  TIA!



I LOVE warmth.  I still have my same jar from three years ago and I use it EVERY day.  I don't like pink blushes, so this one is perfect for me.  I have the glee and I'll sometimes mix it with my warmth.  

Are you getting any other BM stuff?  I have a ton of their eyeshadows, mostly in the orange/brown family.  Though, there is a pink one that I like - its called pink posy.


----------



## Jameo

15% off online orders at Sephora.  Use code G98Y7 at checkout


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Cowgirl, if you want an allover eyeshadow for everyday use, try the vanilla sugar.  I use it everyday as a base, then apply another color just along the crease.


----------



## Cowgirl

Chasey_Lane said:


> I LOVE warmth.  I still have my same jar from three years ago and I use it EVERY day.  I don't like pink blushes, so this one is perfect for me.  I have the glee and I'll sometimes mix it with my warmth.
> 
> Are you getting any other BM stuff?  I have a ton of their eyeshadows, mostly in the orange/brown family.  Though, there is a pink one that I like - its called pink posy.



I don't want anything too pinkish, just kinda natural color.  I'm just ordering warmth (or something like it) and foundation.  I've thought about the glee also, I'll look at that again.  



Jameo said:


> 15% off online orders at Sephora.  Use code G98Y7 at checkout



I'm going to use myshade or traincase.  Myshade gives a sample of eye color and a free baby buki.  Traincase gives a free little train case with 15 free samples.



Chasey_Lane said:


> Cowgirl, if you want an allover eyeshadow for everyday use, try the vanilla sugar.  I use it everyday as a base, then apply another color just along the crease.



I don't know if I can afford more right now.   What does the vanilla sugar do? I suck at eyeshadow.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Cowgirl said:


> I don't want anything too pinkish, just kinda natural color.  I'm just ordering warmth (or something like it) and foundation.  I've thought about the glee also, I'll look at that again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use myshade or traincase.  Myshade gives a sample of eye color and a free baby buki.  Traincase gives a free little train case with 15 free samples.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I can afford more right now.   What does the vanilla sugar do? I suck at eyeshadow.


It's really just a base color that brightens the eye a bit.  You could pick up the same at Wal-Mart for less.  

And another thing - check out Target to see if they have warmth in a kit.  You might be able to get a few more pieces while saving money.


----------



## Cowgirl

This is pitiful.   I'm having the hardest time trying to decide between warmth and soft focus warmth.   What if I don't like the soft focus?


----------



## Jameo

Cowgirl said:


> I don't want anything too pinkish, just kinda natural color.  I'm just ordering warmth (or something like it) and foundation.  I've thought about the glee also, I'll look at that again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to use myshade or traincase.  Myshade gives a sample of eye color and a free baby buki.  Traincase gives a free little train case with 15 free samples.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I can afford more right now.   What does the vanilla sugar do? I suck at eyeshadow.



The glee looks pretty pinkish, but it's actually pretty sheer. I use it with the warmth also. 

sephora you get 3 free samples and free shipping with orders over 50 bucks.


----------



## kwillia

Cowgirl said:


> This is pitiful.   I'm having the hardest time trying to decide between warmth and soft focus warmth.   What if I don't like the soft focus?



You will... it's only slightly more subtle. However, if you are happy with "warmth" than stick with it. 

Soooo many choices...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:


> Soooo many choices...



You know, we never did have our girls day.


----------



## kwillia

Chasey_Lane said:


> You know, we never did have our girls day.



I really, really, really think we need to do this soon.  Let me check my calendar.


----------



## Cowgirl

Chasey_Lane said:


> It's really just a base color that brightens the eye a bit.  You could pick up the same at Wal-Mart for less.
> 
> And another thing - check out Target to see if they have warmth in a kit.  You might be able to get a few more pieces while saving money.



There's not a Target very close by, so I'll just stick with Sephora for now.  



kwillia said:


> You will... it's only slightly more subtle. However, if you are happy with "warmth" than stick with it.
> 
> Soooo many choices...



  There are WAY too many choices.  Make up should not be this confusing.



Jameo said:


> The glee looks pretty pinkish, but it's actually pretty sheer. I use it with the warmth also.
> 
> sephora you get 3 free samples and free shipping with orders over 50 bucks.




I'm going to order the warmth and foundation now, then next week (after payday) I'll order the glee and something else. That way I get to use two codes and lots of free samples!


----------



## BadGirl

Cowgirl said:


> This is pitiful.   I'm having the hardest time trying to decide between warmth and soft focus warmth.   What if I don't like the soft focus?


Send it to me and I'll pay you a few bucks for it.


----------



## Cowgirl

BadGirl said:


> Send it to me and I'll pay you a few bucks for it.



I ordered the warmth.  I've been out of it for a while, so if I find I dont' like it, I'll just order the soft focus.   I don't know why I make things this difficult.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

kwillia said:


> I really, really, really think we need to do this soon.  Let me check my calendar.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Cowgirl said:


> I'm going to order the warmth and foundation now, then next week (after payday) I'll order the glee and something else. That way I get to use two codes and lots of free samples!



If you see an eyeshadow color you like (for blush) buy it.  It'll save you a few bucks over the glee.


----------



## K_Jo

Chasey_Lane said:


> Cowgirl, if you want an allover eyeshadow for everyday use, try the vanilla sugar.  I use it everyday as a base, then apply another color just along the crease.



I, too, use vanilla sugar everyday!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

K_Jo said:


> I, too, use vanilla sugar everyday!


:sellout:


----------



## BadGirl

Chasey_Lane said:


> You know, we never did have our girls day.






kwillia said:


> I really, really, really think we need to do this soon.  Let me check my calendar.


----------



## frozenrain

I am sorry as I am sure this has been posted but I just wondered if they sell Bare Minerals in Southern Maryland anywhere.I have just ordered some Bare Mineral' s foundation on line but they were out of the concealer for under eye area etc.I do have a cold now and do not feel so good but I have dark lines under my eyes that I have never had before.  I have not worn makeup for awhile and think I need to start again!!
Also I saw a picture of Pamela Anderson on telly looking about 70 as she had no make up on -that was a big incentive to start using again!

Thankyou because I am sure this was discussed before-can not find thread.


----------



## frozenrain

Ok sorry I see someone says Target,I will try there.Looked in Walmart could not see it there....


----------



## kwillia

frozenrain said:


> I am sorry as I am sure this has been posted but I just wondered if they sell Bare Minerals in Southern Maryland anywhere.I have just ordered some Bare Mineral' s foundation on line but they were out of the concealer for under eye area etc.I do have a cold now and do not feel so good but I have dark lines under my eyes that I have never had before.  I have not worn makeup for awhile and think I need to start again!!
> Also I saw a picture of Pamela Anderson on telly looking about 70 as she had no make up on -that was a big incentive to start using again!
> 
> Thankyou because I am sure this was discussed before-can not find thread.



The Hair Company in Leonardtown. They are located just down the block from the Bank of America on the corner in Leonardtown Square.


----------



## frozenrain

kwillia said:


> The Hair Company in Leonardtown. They are located just down the block from the Bank of America on the corner in Leonardtown Square.



Thankyou! I will check them out.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Coupon Code 'TRAINCASE' will get you 15 samples.  I _just _used it. 

https://a248.e.akamai.net/7/248/827...m/assets/dyn/product/P224806/P224806_hero.jpg


----------



## Chasey_Lane

*Sephora Insiders!!*

Check your email for a $15 gift card to use through 12/14.


----------



## RaspberryBeret

Chasey_Lane said:


> Coupon Code 'TRAINCASE' will get you 15 samples.  I _just _used it.



This Promo code comes up expired (even though I saw it listed until 12/31/08)...... does anyone know any new Promo Codes? 
I'm getting ready to place an order


----------



## Chasey_Lane

RaspberryBeret said:


> This Promo code comes up expired (even though I saw it listed until 12/31/08)...... does anyone know any new Promo Codes?
> I'm getting ready to place an order



They might have ran out of them.  I received mine yesterday.  I LOVE the case (adorable), but the samples are nothing to get excited about.  Mostly just foundation primers, which I don't use.  A few fragrances (Jadore is the best!!) and some hair volumizer.


----------



## jwwb2000

Chasey_Lane said:


> Check your email for a $15 gift card to use through 12/14.






I didn't get one yet.


----------



## Cowgirl

Chasey_Lane said:


> They might have ran out of them.  I received mine yesterday.  I LOVE the case (adorable), but the samples are nothing to get excited about.  Mostly just foundation primers, which I don't use.  A few fragrances (Jadore is the best!!) and some hair volumizer.



I'm glad I didn't get the train case then.  I love my little mini buki brush.  I've never seen one so small.   Oh, and I got the Jadore sample too.  I don't know if I've smelled it yet.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

jwwb2000 said:


> I didn't get one yet.



It figures I get one a few days _after_ I place an order.    The coupon is good through 12/14 so I have plenty of time.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Cowgirl said:


> I'm glad I didn't get the train case then.  I love my little mini buki brush.  I've never seen one so small.


What coupon code did you use?


----------



## Cowgirl

Chasey_Lane said:


> What coupon code did you use?




I used the code MYSHADE.


----------



## RaspberryBeret

Chasey_Lane said:


> They might have ran out of them.  I received mine yesterday.  I LOVE the case (adorable), but the samples are nothing to get excited about.  Mostly just foundation primers, which I don't use.  A few fragrances (Jadore is the best!!) and some hair volumizer.



I called the Sephora line and the lady told me that they did run out of the traincases. She told me to hold off on my order until later in the week because there are apparantly some really good deals getting ready to be released.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

RaspberryBeret said:


> I called the Sephora line and the lady told me that they did run out of the traincases. She told me to hold off on my order until later in the week because there are apparantly some really good deals getting ready to be released.



Shuuuu-wing!  I've been trying to order some Sephora Girls for my daughter, but they have been "out of stock" for a while.  They are seriously cleareanced, too.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

40% off select sets through today. philosophy - what's new - holiday sale through december 1st!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

http://echo4.bluehornet.com/cimages/0713b918e9669a34a4f3e98461e2a6/E08-161_Stocking_sweetB.jpg


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Chasey_Lane said:


> http://echo4.bluehornet.com/cimages/0713b918e9669a34a4f3e98461e2a6/E08-161_Stocking_sweetB.jpg



Crap, the link didn't work.    Go to BE's website to view their newest collection - sweet decadences or something.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Three for $33 - 3 days only!

philosophy - what's new - 3 shower gels for $33, 3 days only!


----------



## Chasey_Lane

http://a676.g.akamaitech.net/f/676/773/60m/images.delivery.net/cm50content/18607/10670/two-bi.gif

Enter code 'HARMONY' at checkout and receive a free lip kit.


----------



## jwwb2000

Enter code "10day" and receive a 10 day supply of Bare Essentials foundation and a mini kabuki brush.

This is for sephora, btw.


----------



## virgovictoria

I now have a contribution to this tread!  

My farovite niece (out of say, 25 nephews and nieces) just turned 13.  We all call her mini-me!    And although she lives out of state, she's very clost to my heart.

SO....  Mini-me turned 13 on Friday.  Teenagers like make-up.  I decided that it would only be fitting that I hook her up with some starter stuff.

From Sephora, I sent her BM's starter set for eyes, cheeks and lips, eyeliner, mascara (in brown), the mineral veil and so on.

I think she's going to flip her wig!  Especially because of the goodness of the product and that what I'm sending her is complete!

And, while I was online, I ordered a few things for myself!  

So, there you have it!  Another subscriber to the BM movement!


----------



## virgovictoria

virgovictoria said:


> I now have a contribution to this tread!
> 
> My farovite niece (out of say, 25 nephews and nieces) just turned 13.  We all call her mini-me!    And although she lives out of state, she's very clost to my heart.
> 
> SO....  Mini-me turned 13 on Friday.  Teenagers like make-up.  I decided that it would only be fitting that I hook her up with some starter stuff.
> 
> From Sephora, I sent her BM's starter set for eyes, cheeks and lips, eyeliner, mascara (in brown), the mineral veil and so on.
> 
> I think she's going to flip her wig!  Especially because of the goodness of the product and that what I'm sending her is complete!
> 
> And, while I was online, I ordered a few things for myself!
> 
> So, there you have it!  Another subscriber to the BM movement!


My niece received her Sephora/Bare Minerals package today and called to say how much she loves her gifts!    Her mom chimed in that her 13 y/o daughter now has better make up than she does!    My niece is so appreciative, it feels good making her happy and pampered!


----------



## vraiblonde

virgovictoria said:


> My niece received her Sephora/Bare Minerals package today and called to say how much she loves her gifts!    Her mom chimed in that her 13 y/o daughter now has better make up than she does!    My niece is so appreciative, it feels good making her happy and pampered!



I thought that was the coolest present ever!  I had a favorite Auntie who bought me my first pair of grown-up shoes, jeans and mascara, and I remember the feeling to this day.

You totally rock!


----------



## virgovictoria

vraiblonde said:


> I thought that was the coolest present ever!  I had a favorite Auntie who bought me my first pair of grown-up shoes, jeans and mascara, and I remember the feeling to this day.
> 
> You totally rock!



Thanks for saying so - I appreciate it!


----------



## Bann

Does anyone like the new container for the BM foundation?   When you take off the lid, you can twist the top of the container and it becomes a little "shaker" container.  

I've bought 2 or 3 since the container change & I think it wastes a lot of the product & at $25.00 a container, that doesn't set well with me.


----------



## BushwoodGirl

Bann said:


> Does anyone like the new container for the BM foundation?   When you take off the lid, you can twist the top of the container and it becomes a little "shaker" container.
> 
> I've bought 2 or 3 since the container change & I think it wastes a lot of the product & at $25.00 a container, that doesn't set well with me.



I thought the idea of it was so that you wouldn't waste  so much ... I have one that has that and doesn't seem to waste it so far...  Why do you think it wastes ?


----------



## Bann

BushwoodGirl said:


> I thought the idea of it was so that you wouldn't waste  so much ... I have one that has that and doesn't seem to waste it so far...  Why do you think it wastes ?



When it's nearly empty, there is powder that gets stuck up inside the two parts that come together. I guess it's not "a lot", but any powder left inside that I cannot reach is a waste to me.  It's also tedious to sit there and tap the container & shake out the last bit.  Didn't seem to be that way before.  

But I love my Bare Minerals and don't wanna use anything else!


----------



## kwillia

Bann said:


> When it's nearly empty, there is powder that gets stuck up inside the two parts that come together. I guess it's not "a lot", but any powder left inside that I cannot reach is a waste to me.  It's also tedious to sit there and tap the container & shake out the last bit.  Didn't seem to be that way before.
> 
> But I love my Bare Minerals and don't wanna use anything else!


Break it open.... just jam something sturdy like a screwdriver into the plastic cover thingy and rip it off/open. That's what I do.


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> Break it open.... just jam something sturdy like a screwdriver into the plastic cover thingy and rip it off/open. That's what I do.



I did!    But it's a PITA, and some plastic fell into the makeup.  


Eh, I'll just deal with it.  I still love the makeup but it's only a minor inconvenience.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Bann said:


> Does anyone like the new container for the BM foundation?   When you take off the lid, you can twist the top of the container and it becomes a little "shaker" container.
> 
> I've bought 2 or 3 since the container change & I think it wastes a lot of the product & at $25.00 a container, that doesn't set well with me.



I love the new containers.  I've bought a few of them as well, and have no problems getting all the product out.  In fact, with the old containers I was never able to -- with the new ones I am.


----------



## ArkRescue

I love it too!  I thought it was a bit pricey, so when Avon came out with THEIR version of Bare Minerals I tried it, but it's not the same at all.  Avon's version was like using pressed powder, and felt thick and dry looking.

Yay for Bare Minerals - BUT caution as they have a great deal available whereby you get a discount on a starter kit, but you are also enrolled in automatic shipments billed to your credit card.

This is what most people try to see if they like it.  The only downside to this kit is you don't get the full size brush.

Try. Believe. Love.



vraiblonde said:


> You've seen it on TV - Swirl, Tap, Buff and the model's skin suddenly looks perfect.
> 
> Well, it works!  I bought a starter kit at Sephora yesterday and I have to say, I'm impressed.  A little tinky bit covers your whole face, buffing out blemishes, discolorations, dark circles. etc.
> 
> You don't look like you're wearing makeup, just like you have great skin.  Very natural.  I have dry skin and I was afraid Bare Minerals wouldn't be moist enough, but it was fine and my face doesn't feel powdered.
> 
> So if any of you have been wanting to try it but weren't sure if it was worth the money, go for it!  Great product


----------



## libertytyranny

ArkRescue said:


> I love it too!  I thought it was a bit pricey, so when Avon came out with THEIR version of Bare Minerals I tried it, but it's not the same at all.  Avon's version was like using pressed powder, and felt thick and dry looking.
> 
> Yay for Bare Minerals - BUT caution as they have a great deal available whereby you get a discount on a starter kit, but you are also enrolled in automatic shipments billed to your credit card.
> 
> This is what most people try to see if they like it.  The only downside to this kit is you don't get the full size brush.
> 
> Try. Believe. Love.




Don't bother with all that...get it at QVC...lots of good deals and exclusive colors and brushes.


----------



## ArkRescue

why would you want me to go to the QVC website to be tempted by all that OTHER stuff?



libertytyranny said:


> Don't bother with all that...get it at QVC...lots of good deals and exclusive colors and brushes.


----------



## libertytyranny

ArkRescue said:


> why would you want me to go to the QVC website to be tempted by all that OTHER stuff?




wait for the show, and then call them..but it's not much better....they are FAR too cheerful and helpful when it comes to spending your money. But the customer service is really great



This thread reminds me..I need more foundation. I was thinking the click lock lids would be great..since when I travel or go somewhere for the night I often toss it in my bag..and once it flipped over it was always a pain trying to get it all off of the sides and stuff and not make a mess or waste it..


----------



## ArkRescue

I have the mini set to keep in my purse ...... yeah the spill-over is a PITA, so let us know how you like the click/lock lids.



libertytyranny said:


> wait for the show, and then call them..but it's not much better....they are FAR too cheerful and helpful when it comes to spending your money. But the customer service is really great
> 
> 
> 
> This thread reminds me..I need more foundation. I was thinking the click lock lids would be great..since when I travel or go somewhere for the night I often toss it in my bag..and once it flipped over it was always a pain trying to get it all off of the sides and stuff and not make a mess or waste it..


----------



## BushwoodGirl

Bann said:


> When it's nearly empty, there is powder that gets stuck up inside the two parts that come together. I guess it's not "a lot", but any powder left inside that I cannot reach is a waste to me.  It's also tedious to sit there and tap the container & shake out the last bit.  Didn't seem to be that way before.
> 
> But I love my Bare Minerals and don't wanna use anything else!



I was wondering if that would be a problem..  I don't want to waste any of it either... I haven't used enough yet to run into that problem..


----------



## ArkRescue

I keep mine in a zip-lock bag, so any spillage doesn't end up making a mess.



BushwoodGirl said:


> I was wondering if that would be a problem..  I don't want to waste any of it either... I haven't used enough yet to run into that problem..


----------



## BadGirl

Bann said:


> Does anyone like the new container for the BM foundation?   When you take off the lid, you can twist the top of the container and it becomes a little "shaker" container.
> 
> I've bought 2 or 3 since the container change & I think it wastes a lot of the product & at $25.00 a container, that doesn't set well with me.


I hate the new containers, too.  I like to "marry" the dregs of one container with a brand new one so I can get every last bit used, but the new containers make it difficult to do that.  

I gave my sister a kit this weekend for her birthday present. I think she likes it!


----------



## sexy_pants

vraiblonde said:


> You've seen it on TV - Swirl, Tap, Buff and the model's skin suddenly looks perfect.
> 
> Well, it works!  I bought a starter kit at Sephora yesterday and I have to say, I'm impressed.  A little tinky bit covers your whole face, buffing out blemishes, discolorations, dark circles. etc.
> 
> You don't look like you're wearing makeup, just like you have great skin.  Very natural.  I have dry skin and I was afraid Bare Minerals wouldn't be moist enough, but it was fine and my face doesn't feel powdered.
> 
> So if any of you have been wanting to try it but weren't sure if it was worth the money, go for it!  Great product




Where did you get end up getting it and how much was it?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

sexy_pants said:


> Where did you get end up getting it and how much was it?



142 pages, I'm sure the answer is in here somewhere.


----------



## toppick08

Thank Christ for makeup...


----------



## ArkRescue

toppick08 said:


> Thank Christ for makeup...


----------



## vraiblonde

toppick08 said:


> Thank Christ for makeup...



Not always....


----------



## ArkRescue

I've seen a few men that could have used a good foundation 



vraiblonde said:


> Not always....


----------



## Bann

Chasey_Lane said:


> I love the new containers.  I've bought a few of them as well, and have no problems getting all the product out.  In fact, with the old containers I was never able to -- with the new ones I am.





BadGirl said:


> I hate the new containers, too.  I like to "marry" the dregs of one container with a brand new one so I can get every last bit used, but the new containers make it difficult to do that.
> 
> I gave my sister a kit this weekend for her birthday present. I think she likes it!



We need to get with Chasey, so she can show us her technique!!


----------



## ArkRescue

I went to QVC and behold ...  I saw a wonderful set of sheets I wanted !!!!!!!  So I had to click that "X" on the window to stop myself 



libertytyranny said:


> Don't bother with all that...get it at QVC...lots of good deals and exclusive colors and brushes.


----------



## Cowgirl

Bann said:


> Does anyone like the new container for the BM foundation?   When you take off the lid, you can twist the top of the container and it becomes a little "shaker" container.



I love the new container!  Now I only have to shake out as much as I need and I don't have to worry about the container being upside down when I toss it in my travel bag.


----------



## residualvisuals

Cowgirl said:


> I love the new container!  Now I only have to shake out as much as I need and I don't have to worry about the container being upside down when I toss it in my travel bag.



Can't stand the new container.  You can't pop the top off like before to get to the tiny bit that's left at the bottom - and that's annoying when you're spending $25 on it.  I'd like to at least get it all before I have to buy a new container, but it just sits at the bottom of the clear part teasing me.


----------



## vraiblonde

residualvisuals said:


> Can't stand the new container.  You can't pop the top off like before to get to the tiny bit that's left at the bottom - and that's annoying when you're spending $25 on it.  I'd like to at least get it all before I have to buy a new container, but it just sits at the bottom of the clear part teasing me.





When I ran out before, I could pop the top and get the last little bit, then refill from the myriad of sample sizes I had laying around.  No more of that.  Now I wish I'd have saved my old container - then I could bust open the new one and do the refill.


----------



## Bann

residualvisuals said:


> Can't stand the new container.  You can't pop the top off like before to get to the tiny bit that's left at the bottom - and that's annoying when you're spending $25 on it.  I'd like to at least get it all before I have to buy a new container, but it just sits at the bottom of the clear part teasing me.






vraiblonde said:


> When I ran out before, I could pop the top and get the last little bit,* then refill from the myriad of sample sizes I had laying around.*  No more of that.  Now I wish I'd have saved my old container - then I could bust open the new one and do the refill.




I did the same thing!    I usually forget to place an order when I'm nearly out, and run out while waiting on it to arrive.  So I mix my own for a few days.   I still have a container.  I might have an extra one, I'll look and see.  

Speaking of empty containers - I take some of the  "Glee" (which I use for blush) from the larger container and put into a trial/sample size container.  That way I have more room in my makeup bag.


----------



## residualvisuals

Bann said:


> Speaking of empty containers - I take some of the  "Glee" (which I use for blush) from the larger container and put into a trial/sample size container.  That way I have more room in my makeup bag.



Clever!  I need something _tiny _to put my blush in.  I've had it since I started using Bare Minerals, I hardly use a pinch each time I put it on.  Nothing really popped up as an appropriate container for something like that though - I really like to use the lid to distribute it around the bristles of the brush.

Maybe I just need a bigger makeup bag...


----------



## Bann

WOOHOO!!!!   

I just got my new order.   I ordered some more foundation and it's in the OLD container!! I AM SOOO HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## ArkRescue

Bann said:


> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> I just got my new order.   I ordered some more foundation and it's in the OLD container!! I AM SOOO HAPPY!!!!!



Where did you order from?  Mine is in the new container that closes inside.  Just got my order this week.


----------



## Starla

Little expensive but it's good and last a long time.  The eye liner comes right off though.


----------



## ArkRescue

Starla said:


> Little expensive but it's good and last a long time.  The eye liner comes right off though.



Agreed, but the foundation is unsurpassed by the copy-cats, so I'm sticking to paying for the original after having tried several of the cheaper copy-cats


----------



## Starla

ArkRescue said:


> Agreed, but the foundation is unsurpassed by the copy-cats, so I'm sticking to paying for the original after having tried several of the cheaper copy-cats



You are right!  Ive tried some others and they are awful. Ill stick with this. I like the blush too, although i dont use it much. i have a couple eye shadows and like them too.


----------



## vraiblonde

ArkRescue said:


> Agreed, but the foundation is unsurpassed by the copy-cats, so I'm sticking to paying for the original after having tried several of the cheaper copy-cats



Double agreed.  I tried some cheaper brands - not to mention my mother is an Avon lady so I get theirs for free - but nothing is as good as Bare Minerals.


----------



## ArkRescue

vraiblonde said:


> Double agreed.  I tried some cheaper brands - not to mention my mother is an Avon lady so I get theirs for free - but nothing is as good as Bare Minerals.



Let me be the first to say that Avon has some great products, but "mineral" foundation is NOT one of them .....  I do have my Avon Fav's that I order online now that my Avon lady abandoned me .....


----------



## Bann

ArkRescue said:


> Where did you order from?  Mine is in the new container that closes inside.  Just got my order this week.




The only place I get mine from is Sephora - I've been getting the new ones for at least 2 or 3 times.  So this was a suprise. I hope it's permanent.  (Mine is not the matte finish, either.)


----------



## BadGirl

I picked up some replacement Bare Minerals foundation yesterday at the PaxRvr Navy Exchange.    Lots of variety, but not as much variety as you'd find at their store in the mall, obviously.  Also, pretty decent price.

I love Bare Minerals.


----------



## ArkRescue

Bann said:


> The only place I get mine from is Sephora - I've been getting the new ones for at least 2 or 3 times.  So this was a suprise. I hope it's permanent.  (Mine is not the matte finish, either.)



Mine was the original.  Interesting but maybe they are still working through the older stock in the older containers?  Seems odd though because you are probably ordering the same color .... so it's not like they have more or less based on color?


----------



## Bann

ArkRescue said:


> Mine was the original.  Interesting but maybe they are still working through the older stock in the older containers? * Seems odd though because you are probably ordering the same color* .... so it's not like they have more or less based on color?



  Medium beige.    I hope it's not a fluke, but I won't know until I order more.


----------



## ArkRescue

Bann said:


> Medium beige.    I hope it's not a fluke, but I won't know until I order more.



What color I use depends on the season because in Winter I'm pale as can be, and of course in Summer I get a little color.  BUT I am usually using the 2nd or the 3rd lightest colors they make.  I STILL have the same Bare Minerals blush I bought several years ago.  Lasts a LONG time.


----------



## Bann

ArkRescue said:


> What color I use depends on the season because in Winter I'm pale as can be, and of course in Summer I get a little color.  BUT I am usually using the 2nd or the 3rd lightest colors they make.  I STILL have the same Bare Minerals blush I bought several years ago.  Lasts a LONG time.



For the short periods of time that color doesn't work, I either mix in a little "warmth" or some of the multitasking powder or the mineral veil that came from the first kit I ever got.


----------



## ArkRescue

Bann said:


> For the short periods of time that color doesn't work, I either mix in a little "warmth" or some of the multitasking powder or the mineral veil that came from the first kit I ever got.



ahh sounds like a possibility to mix colors .. hmmm.


----------



## Rileyc

Just an FYI I think I read that some people were trying to pry open the new containers to fill up the old container for easier use... try prying off the bottom lid... MUCH easier then messing with the top siffy thingy! Mine actually fell off the other morning which is how I made the discovery... it went everywhere! needless to say I was PO'ED!


----------

